# IVF/ICSI August



## tansey

Hello everyone - i'm going to be brave and say I'm doing round 2 in August. Everythings not 100% definite because of several factors but it is the plan for now.
Anyone else cycling in August who would like to join me? :flower:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Tansey :flower:

Can I join you? Am starting meds in July but will have ec at the end of July/start of August.

I hope your 2nd attempt works for you :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Hi Springflower is this your 1st cycle? Are you doing short or long protocol?


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

I am starting meds end of June so should be finishing in Aug. It's my first go and I think 5 weeks is a long protocol.

Good luck to you 2 ladies! x


----------



## maz

Hi tans

I have to contact the hospital with my August period info, which realistically means EC will be around mid October for me - if I don't change my mind before then!!

xx


----------



## tansey

Hello ladies, nice to see you all - doesn't matter what stage you are at you can still chat here and discuss where we are up to. Aug (and beyond Maz) may seem a way off but some of us wil start meds early and have the main thing in Aug or others will join us to start meds in Aug etc.
Tell us a bit about yourself and your treatment - i'll have to do mine later as I'll be late for school :dohh:


----------



## Springflower

tansey said:


> Hi Springflower is this your 1st cycle? Are you doing short or long protocol?

Hey Tansey

Yes, it's my 1st attempt (we have male factor). I'm stupidly excited at the moment, I'm sure that will change soon, but for the time being I'm feeling very postive and can't wait to begin.

I'm due to start down regging on 14th July and am on the long protocal.

I haven't offically booked in our our clinic yet for July, OH wanted one more try before we went for ICSI. As soon as AF is here I'm allowed to make the call! :happydance:


----------



## caline

I have shimmied over to this thread as I have just found out that my transfer will be in August. I am taking part in a trial and have been allocated to have a medicated FET (rather than natural), so I start down regging 27th June, then by the time I've done the oestrogen pills it will be August.

I can't believe it will be 4 months to get a transfer, from the last one!! It just seems to be forever. I was hoping to be allocated the natural group, but no such luck, so here I am.


----------



## maz

Great idea Tans

For those who don't know me ... I'm an old timer here.

As my siggie shows, unfortunately this upcoming cycle isn't my first. There is definitely no excitement involved for me, and any hope has pretty much gone out the window. A couple of days ago, I was feeling fairly positive, but today, it was all I could do to stop myself from crying at the hopelessness of our situation.

Anyhow - enough of the self pity and moaning, and on to the cold, hard facts.

We will be long protocol starting with my August cycle. Estimated EC is around the second week of October, with hopefully a blastie transfer 5 days later. I say hopefully, as collecting eggs is not an issue but getting lots of embies is ... although the embies we do get are generally quite good quality, we unfortunately have had a pretty appalling fertilisation rate so far.

So. That's that for the moment. I'm not on here as much as I used to be, but I'll try and remember to come by here each time I'm logged in. Good luck to everyone. May your journeys be much shorter and less traumatic than mine.

xx


----------



## tansey

Caline, glad you are joining us, the wait ALWAYS seems like forever and drives us all mad :wacko:

I am having my 2nd round in Turkey. I got the pill from my GP yesterday and when AF comes in July I will get fresh CD3 bloods done and start the pill. I am on SP and have to be in Istanbul on CD2 when I finish the pill. We are waiting for July AF so that we know when we need to book the hotel and flights. My Mum is coming with me for 1 week and DH for the other two.

Our 1st IVF resulted in 6eggs, 1 not suitable (think it was too mature) but the other 5 fertilised and I had 2 day3 embies put back. The others didn't make it to blasto so we have no frosties. I wasn't happy with the amount of eggs and the quality. I was happy that I felt absolutely fine on all the drugs - I had a couple of headaches and tiredness on D/R and in the 2ww I was mega bloated but that was it.

So round 2 is SP rather than LP and I am hoping for more eggs and better quality. This should all be helped by the fact that I am with the two people I love most in the world and can get some sun, swim and sightsee :)

The only thing is I am waiting to hear when I can have a scan on my left ovary as I had an endometrioma during my last cycle and the clinic said if it is bigger than 3cm I won't be able to have treatment. It was 2cm and so hope it hasn't grown :nope:


----------



## Redfraggle

maz said:


> Hi tans
> 
> I have to contact the hospital with my August period info, which realistically means EC will be around mid October for me - if I don't change my mind before then!!
> 
> xx

We have about the same timings. I start the pill in August and EC for me is expected to be around 18 October we've been told.


----------



## Redfraggle

Ok for me to join you even though I am not technically August ICSI??!

We have MF so are going straight to ICSI. This will be our first cycles and I am lurching from being excited to terrified (sometimes several times a day!!)

Got a presentation and morning of information in July so hopefully find out then if we are doing SP or LP.


----------



## tansey

Of course you can join us lovely Red! :flower:


----------



## maz

Yeah Red ... We can be psycho buddies!! I mean cycle buddies ... heeeheee!!


----------



## Redfraggle

You were probably right first time Maz!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: hi girlies, I'll be on my second try this time.

I will be starting the drugs again on a SP around 20th August so EC will be sept for me I think. Roll on the next few months and hurry up is what I say!!! 

Looking forward to being apart of another thread and I hope this one is a lucky one for us all! x


----------



## suzie7

Spring flower-can we be buddies?! I am doing ICSI too due to male factor.

Our first appointment with fertility specialist is July 1 ( earliest we could get) so I'm hoping for an August start. Is that unrealistic? I've already had HSG, day 21 blood work, ultrasound. Everything normal. We've had 3 sperm analysis done: total motile 3.6 mill, 16 mill, 8 mill. OH on clomid to raise count, which worked- got up to 67 million but quality bad. Motility only 12%.

I am Sooooooo ready for ICSI. I'm just waiting for my hubby to be like, "let's go!"
Right now, he's still optimistic that we'll get pregnant on our own. I'm like, " listen babe I take a damn opk test every month. Every month I test positive. Every month we have sex on the right days. Nothing!"

Ladies what can I expect in terms of meds? Do they do injectables or clomid to stimulate ovaries?


----------



## suzie7

What is this long and short protocol?!


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies :flower:

My god, the wait is driving me NUTS!! I'm really struggling, am just so impatient. I know the chances that it will work first time are low and I'm trying to prepare myself for that but I just want the time to be here now! Oh well I guess I only have a month now til I can start DR.

Hey Suzie - Of course we can be buddies!:flower: I had my first introductory appointment on 1st June, I was on cycle day 6. I'd had all the tests etc done and they said I could start on day 21 that month if I wanted to. I decided against it as I wanted a bit more time to get my head around it, also when I worked out dates it would all be happening whilst I'm due to go through a very busy period at work. So I was very restrained and said I'd wait an extra month. This is our 1st attempt so haven't been through it before. I understand from others that it depends on the clinic as to how quickly you can get moving.

My OH is exactly like yours, he wanted one more month to see if it could happen naturally. We've given it our best shot :haha:, but I know I'm not pregnant. I have to bite my tongue, when really I just want to yell that we've been trying for 1.5 yr and nothing why suddenly now?! But it must be so hard for blokes.

I'm on long protocal and will be injecting and taking suppositories (sp?):blush:

I don't really understand what the difference between long and short is but I think we are on long protocal because we are considered younger.... but I'm sure there's more too it then that!

Hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Long Protocol shuts your system (ovaries) down prior to the cycle - so that when you stim (inject) it helps the follicles grow together at a more similar rate - giving you more eggs.

Short Protocol - you skip the shutting down step - and just start your cycle with stims (injections) and still grows many follicles but likely not as many - yet still ones of good quality. (This is often used when individuals are older or have different levels of ovarian reserve).

This is my understanding - but I might be wrong or missing out on some important points.

:hugs:


----------



## maz

Your understanding is the same as mine Blue. The only thing missing was that with the short protocol, another drug (Cetrotide or similar) is given from approx CD5. This is to stop spontaneous ovulation from taking place, so that the cycle isn't wasted.

xx


----------



## Redfraggle

This is probably a stupid question, but I've got my prescription for the pill. When I collect it do I have to pay for it or does it qualify as a free of charge contraceptive?!


----------



## tansey

Red pill is free - my DH's face was a picture as the chemist passed me it and i said thanks and walked off. Gpoing out the door he says"aren't you going to pay for that?" :rofl:


----------



## maz

Hmmm ... Red you've just given me a thought. In NI we now get free prescriptions full stop. I wonder if I can blag fertility drugs as free and get my GP to give me a prescription for them. Must make some enquiries...


----------



## Redfraggle

Good luck with that Maz. Even if you can't get all of them just getting some free will help with costs!


----------



## ~LJ~

tansey said:


> Hello everyone - i'm going to be brave and say I'm doing round 2 in August. Everythings not 100% definite because of several factors but it is the plan for now.
> Anyone else cycling in August who would like to join me? :flower:


Hey Tansey I start Round 3 the end of July so I will be cycling in August as well 

Best of luck to you:hugs:

Is it a Fresh or Frozen Cycle?


----------



## tansey

:hi: Hi LJ :

This is a fresh cycle, we didn't have any frosties :nope:

Hope it is 3rd time lucky for you! :dust:


----------



## ~LJ~

tansey said:


> :hi: Hi LJ :
> 
> This is a fresh cycle, we didn't have any frosties :nope:
> 
> Hope it is 3rd time lucky for you! :dust:

Aww fanks Tansey.

This is a frosty cycle for me - less chance of success so not getting my hopes up, as my 2nd treatment was frosties too and they were poor quality after the thaw.

Lucky you having a fresh cycle! Fingers crosseD!


----------



## maz

:happydance: I got my letter. I got my letter. :happydance:

I have to get my CD3 bloods done with my July period (which hopefully won't show up) and then send the results off with my August period details to get my 4th cycle underway. 

Not sure why I'm happy about having to go through it for a fourth time.

xx


----------



## tansey

Maz glad you got your letter and you're all good to go. I know you have been through a rough time (I thought my one time disappointment was bad) it's good to have a bit of excitement tghough and no matter what we can't help but secretly hope and think it has to be our time at some point. :hugs: and :dust:
I'm getting my CD3 done with my July AF too!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I want to do my July AF but dont think I'll be able to with work so prob gota wait for my August AF :( boo hoo. mind you i'm too scared to do it again really, the upset was not nice, but I guess you gota take the rough with the smooth in order to get what we want and deserve! :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just went to fertility clinic today to discuss the results of everything we've had

the clinic closes for 3 weeks this summer, and he said it would put too much stress
on my body to try and squeeze an IVF cycle in now so he told me to go on the pill
when my period starts end of june/early july, take it 'till august 6 so i can get started
right away when the clinic opens again the 9th.

the only meds he talked about so far is gonal-f that i have to inject myself with for 7 days,
then the pregnyl and pick up 36 hours later
that's all i know so far, he didn't want to overload me with info.

he has high hopes (well, somebody has to have them right) and told me
"you will be pregnant this year!", maaaan, i hope he's right


----------



## tansey

Hi all :wave:
Well we think I ov'd yesterday and so I'm hoping that if a miracle doesn't happen I should have AF about the 5th July - it's good to have some idea so I know I can book CD3 bloods soon, start the pill and maybe even our flights and hotel! Still waiting for an appointment for a scan to check things though!


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys!

Tans - i had ovulation pains last night so got in some quick :sex: before i went to sleep just in the hope it went well!!! :haha: I never lose hope!!!

Clinic appt yesterday at The Lister - i am starting DR end of July so August would be my cycle for EC/ET :yipee:


----------



## faye38

rachelle1975 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Tans - i had ovulation pains last night so got in some quick :sex: before i went to sleep just in the hope it went well!!! :haha: I never lose hope!!!
> 
> Clinic appt yesterday at The Lister - i am starting DR end of July so August would be my cycle for EC/ET :yipee:

hi i see your having ivf at the lister ! is that a good hospital for ivf does it have high reviews ! im really interested as looking for a hospital for ivf how long was you on the waiting list many thanks faye :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

Yay for joining us Rach! :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

Yay! lots of familiar faces..... august will be a lucky month!


----------



## maz

I hope so, although I'm strictly not an August ICSI chick ... more of an October one!


----------



## Helen76

Hello,

I'm new to this site. We start our IVF on the 18th July and if all goes to plan then I think EC and ET will be towards the end of August.

We still have one more chance to make it happen naturally but as it hasn't happened so far we've decided to give up and enjoy our last month of freedom so no OPKs, CBFM, charting temps and I'm allowing myself to have a drink!

I'll probably go quiet on here for a while as trying to forget for now but just wanted to say hi and that I'll be glad to have/lend support going through what I believe is not going to be the most nicest of journeys.

Hope you are all well.

H xx


----------



## maz

good luck helenttc

xx


----------



## tansey

Good luck Helen - I think we all secretly hope for a natural BFP even if we've been told it's not really possible! DH said to me today that he hopes we get to see a embie at my scan instead of the endometrioma but I've had such a bad cycle bleding and spotting that I doubt there's any good lining to implant in :dohh:

So I have my NHS scan on 15th July and if endometrioma is less that 3cm we will book our flights and hotel for our IVF in Turkey! :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

just wondering... why Turkey?


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

Well it's just over a month until August - woohoo!! :happydance:

I'm due to start DR on 13th July with injection training on 12th July. So just over 2 weeks for me....Can't wait to get going!

Hope everyone's doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## tansey

tinybutterfly said:


> just wondering... why Turkey?

I get a 3 week holiday - treatment, meds, hotel HB, flights for 2 for the same price as over here and more importantly the level of care you receive. All the ladies have said the same that it os better than over here.

Hi Springflower - you are so right, we are on the count down! I am 6dpo and normally have a LP of 13days and then on CD3 I start the pill! :happydance:


----------



## Helen76

Hi,

Thanks ladies. 

Tansey I have a cyst on my left ovary too, they haven't said its the same type as you have but its currently 2cm. They've said it shouldn't affect treatment so I'll be good to go in a few weeks time. 3 weeks today I start :thumbup:

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm waiting for my first normal bleed after BFN. The witch is 6 days late *sigh* I stupidly thought my gosh this could actually be my miracle BFP but I tested on sat and no such luck the witch is just playing with me :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

faye38 said:


> hi i see your having ivf at the lister ! is that a good hospital for ivf does it have high reviews ! im really interested as looking for a hospital for ivf how long was you on the waiting list many thanks faye :thumbup:

Hey Faye

So sorry for not replying.

I have to say that The Lister were amazing! I know if you are paying for something you expect good treatment but seriously - i left our 2 hour consultant appt feeling informed, treated really well and neither of us felt like a failure - plus you can start straight away! If you are in a position to do egg share then the IVF is free although you have to meet their criteria and it takes a little longer as they need to run additional tests - but they said last Monday that we could start today... how's that for quick!!! 
I didn't want to go on the pill as i get sick on it so you would start sniffing CD21 - 2 weeks of sniffing, scan, injections for 6 days, scan then injections every other day until EC - they also push for blasts and only freeze blasts now xx


----------



## BizyBee

Looks like I may be joining you girls! I can get started once :witch: arrives, but the Dr. thinks my transfer will likely be by mid-August! I'm not sure where I fit, so I'm visiting the July and August threads!


----------



## maz

I have a question for you ladies ...

I am due to contact my hospital with day 1 of my August period which is due around the 28th August. My cycles always used to be 27 days, but we are now up to 31 days. Anyhow, we are wanting to go on holiday after our ET but have a bit of a dilemma. We have a hairy one to think about and usually he would stay at my in-laws house, but they will be on holiday mid October, which is when I am guestimating ET to be, so we'll have no dogsitter.

I'm wondering what you guys think about me telling the clinic that my period started on 1st August when it is due around 27th July. I would then need to make sure I get hold of my drugs early so that I can start down regging at the proper time - which should be do-able. I could just tell them I am away with work and need to collect them early. If I can do this it would mean that EC would be around the 3rd week of September, which would work in with the inlaws holiday plans ... if that makes sense.

Do you guys think this is a good idea or not?

xx


----------



## tansey

I'd do it ;)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

no miracle for me, witch arrived this morning! boy am I feeling it :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

tansey said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> just wondering... why Turkey?
> 
> I get a 3 week holiday - treatment, meds, hotel HB, flights for 2 for the same price as over here and more importantly the level of care you receive. All the ladies have said the same that it os better than over here.Click to expand...

oooooooh i see, haha i'd do the same in a heartbeat then!

with what i pay i can maybe book a citytrip to france, lol


----------



## tansey

MummyIwanabe said:


> no miracle for me, witch arrived this morning! boy am I feeling it :(

Big :hugs:


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey girls (and hey Tans!!!).

I'm a bit of a BnB veteran, was on the TTC boards for ages back in 2007/8. Oh those were the days, so full of hope, so excited about every possible symptom during the 2ww, how much I have learnt since then!

Anyway, been trying since Nov 07 and diagnosed with unexplained infertility - recently discovered I don't have that many follicles (7 overall) but having more scans next cycle. 

Starting meds late July for transfers etc in late August for first round. So will be watching this post with interest. Most important thing: keeping hopeful. So really focusing on that, and being as healthy and happy as poss. Dreading an IVF BFN, not sure what that'll do to me and hubby emotionally but hey, gotta be optimistic right? x


----------



## tansey

Hi Trix :wave:

I started getting excited today coz it is 1st July tomorrow and I'm flying to Turkey around 1st Aug - not long to go :yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

Maz, I'd probably do it too!

Sorry Mummy. :hugs:

Hi Trixie! :hi:

Tans, not long now before you're in Turkey!

tinybutterfly, are you in the U.S.?


----------



## TrixieLox

Ooooh, Turkey, fab! I'm starting to get excited now July is nearly here (4 hours!). Hubby said yesterday: "Babe, in 2 months, you could be pregnant" and I stopped myself before saying "yeah right". I need to allow myself to be hopeful!

Hubby's having in-depth sperm analysis on Friday. His basic tests were above average so dr thinks it's unlikely they'll detect problems but who knows? Anyone else heard / know of men getting great basic results then not-so-great in-depth?


----------



## Blue12

I would do it Maz!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

BizyBee said:


> tinybutterfly, are you in the U.S.?

nope, europe


----------



## tansey

It's July!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:



TrixieLox said:


> Ooooh, Turkey, fab! I'm starting to get excited now July is nearly here (4 hours!). Hubby said yesterday: "Babe, in 2 months, you could be pregnant" and I stopped myself before saying "yeah right". I need to allow myself to be hopeful!
> 
> Hubby's having in-depth sperm analysis on Friday. His basic tests were above average so dr thinks it's unlikely they'll detect problems but who knows? Anyone else heard / know of men getting great basic results then not-so-great in-depth?

Trix unfortunately we are exactly such a case - really high count 120million but further tests a year later showed 55% sperm antibodies :shock: it is when the sperm clumps together and can be caused by a sports injury. However we didn't need icsi last time as ivf worked for us - well all eggs fertilised.

But don't you be worrying until you get the results back!!!


----------



## TrixieLox

Thanks Tans. Tbh, if results came back below average, I'd be happier cos at least we'd know why we're having problems. Don't think hubby would be happy though, bless him! Am I right in saying chances of IVF success are higher for unexplained infertility people? Sure I read this somewhere.


----------



## Gracy 004

hi everyone! Well i am not so sure i am ready to be here just yet but i am lurking... My first icsi in may resulted in a BFP which turned into a blighted ovum, i had a D&C a week ago and actually i am still bleeding and ihave some pain from this but thats another story. So i think we may do a FET in august if things go according to plan and i might see you here again. Hi to all the ladies from the unlucky may thread, this ones gonna be different!


----------



## tansey

Hi Gracy hope you are getting better and ready for your FET soon :hugs:

AF arrived yesterday and so I have my cd3 bloods tomorrowand start the pill. Our hotel is booked, just need to sort the flights out now! :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo Tansey!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Gracy. :hugs: Sorry to hear your news. 

Yay Tans, send her my way when you're done!


----------



## TrixieLox

Hurrah Tans, mine is due soon then I can say 'this cycle, i start IVF' (well, the meds anyway).x


----------



## Springflower

Tansey how exciting! Your on the move!!!:happydance:

Well I have one week exactly until I start DR, finally!!!

Hope everyone's doing well
:hugs:


----------



## tansey

I'm glad it's nearly our time (again for some of us) ladies - let the excitement and positivity begin :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TrixieLox

I was getting sooooo excited today, thinking about the possibility I could be pregnant next cycle. Can't wait! x


----------



## BizyBee

Me too Trixie! :)


----------



## kelflowerchic

Hi everyone,
New to this site, start pills and injections in about a week waiting for my period to start.
1st time i have done this, nervous and excited.
Kel xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

since my period started i'm on the pill now untill early august 
because they couldn't squeeze in a forced cycle before their annual holidays
and when they would be open again my periods would have stopped already and i'd
be too late to start an august cycle, soooo... the pill 'till early august, so i can start in august, yay.

i just started and i'm already cranky, poor OH


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Kel! I'm also waiting for AF.

Hi tinybutterfly! :hi:


----------



## loobylou_01

hi everyone,

1st cycle for us too, start D/R injections on sunday, scared, nervous and excited all rolled into one!

Good luck xxx


----------



## tansey

Welcome Kel and loobylou :wave:

tinybutterfly I am on CD5 too and on the pill (but didn't start it until cd3 after my bloods)
I'm doing short protocol, how about you?


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
Just spoke to clinic today- start meds around 15th Aug ec around 1st week in oct.Its my first time and i will be on short protocol. I am travelling to england from northern ireland and staying for 2 weeks- no stress there then!! will prob have everyone tortured with questions once i receive all the bumpf from the clinic. x


----------



## TrixieLox

Got AF today at 5pm - just as the clinic close, ha ha! Am supposed to call them on CD1 to arrange bloods and another scan. Hoping I should be fine to call them Monday now, that'll be CD3. 

Also annoyed cos boss has booked me into training the days leading up to when i might have ER. I'm not telling my work I'm having IVF for a variety of reasons so am just telling them I'm having a cyst removed and need a couple of weeks off from 23 August for the op, when I originally guessed my ER would be. However, my boss told me today she's booked me into quite expensive training on 19 and 20 August which will entail me travelling from 7am and probably not getting back till 6ish.

I take it there's quite a lot of scans in the lead up to ER? And what if my ovulation falls over the weekend? Does the clinic deal with this by tweaking drugs? In your experience, can the clinic work around your commitments by tweaking meds to make you OV at a convenient time?

I know this sounds a little ridiculous, IVF must come first and I can probably get around it by saying NHS have brought my op forward. But just so difficult as the training is quite major and costly for my company.

Arghhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Springflower

Hello everyone:flower:

Hey Trixie - I'm a 1st timer so don't have any wise words but I would definately spk to your boss and say you have to have that time off. You want to be in the best possible position to make this attempt work, the travelling and having to fit scans in will be arkward I tihnk and you don't know how bad you might feel. Sorry I don't want to sound all pessimistic but I think if this attempt doesnt work and you've had to work when you wanted to rest you could end up torturing yourself with what ifs.:hugs:


Am starting DR on Tuesday, Im so excited that I'm nearly at the start - FINALLY!! Have injection training on Monday and am even excited about that. Was very brave the other day and peeked a look at my meds, the gonal injection looks fine, thats like a pen. The overtille (sp!) looks very scary though, it's a proper injection!! At least there's only one of those!! Does anyone else have to take suppositories? I seem to have hundreds!! I'm glad they come at the end!

Love to you all. Not long now...we're nealry have way through July....:coffee:


----------



## tansey

Trix you could down reg for longer so that your dates are moved. Once you start stimming they scan you about day 8 and then when they need to which in my case was nearly everyday until they knew the follies were ready and I stop the drugs and take the hcg shot ready for EC 36 hours later. You can't work around it - you have to be scanned.


----------



## Blue12

I know someone who had them try to work her ivf around her schedule and I am pretty sure that it ended up messing up her cycle. They delayed things and shortened things and in the end she got af 5 days after a 3 day ET. They gave her something to bring her af early and then delayed other things and then af never came at all and they sent her onto stims anyway.

As hard as it is to fit things in you will feel better to know that the cycle is going as it is supposed to.

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

tansey said:


> tinybutterfly I am on CD5 too and on the pill (but didn't start it until cd3 after my bloods)
> I'm doing short protocol, how about you?

didn't know there was long and short protocol, so no idea. what's the difference?

basically i'm on the pill untill august 6, should bring on my periods by august 9,
then i have to call the fertility clinic (they reopen that day, summer holidays in a week) to arrange my day3 check-up.
if that is ok, i have to start gonal-f for 7 days, PU around august 21st i think

do you have similar data? you'll probably be a week or so ahead of me no?


----------



## tinybutterfly

google is my friend

i'm on short cycle, following a (my) natural cycle...
he didn't even want to give me meds to make AF come earlier so we could squeeze in
a try in july bc he said it's too much unnecessary stress on the body


----------



## tansey

We would have been on the same days but you have to take your pill for longer. I have Internet access in Turkey so I can pop on and see how everyone is doing!


----------



## Helen76

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is well. I have my injection training tomorrow, same day as Springflower and this time next week I will have officially started IVF! I'm kind of excited about it in a bizarre way, one step closer to getting my baby.

Trixie looks as if we'll be going through it at the same time as I'm due for my egg collection and ET w/c 23 Aug also. I've only told my boss, I was a bit worried about it as I'm quite senior in the organisation and lots going on but he's been okay with it (although its blatantly obvious he has no concept of what it all involves).

I really would recommend you at least tell your boss, they can't discriminate against you because of it. I work in HR if you need any advice.

H xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Hey Ladies, I'm hoping I can join you all. I will be having my 3rd IVF/ICSI around mid-August. I took a pretty long break from BnB after my first failed attempt, but I do see a few familiar names out here. Dang! What are we still doing here?!?!

Just a quick update on me: We are doing ICSI due to male factor. DH had testicular cancer in Feb 2008 and has super low count. First cycle we had quite a few eggs, but the quality by day 5 wasn't very good. On the second cycle, we used frozen sperm that DH collected before radiation, thinking that poor sperm quality may have affected the quality of the embies in round one. Well, we didn't get many eggs and had poor quality again on a 3 day transfer. We are doing a protocol to be more in line with our first cycle since that resulted in more eggs and a little better quality than our second time. And since the lab took it's break this summer, I also took some time off. Any my cycle was all jacked up, so I'm actually on birth control pills now and will start down regging on 7/22.

But this whole process has really made me psycho. I have gotten so supersticious it's almost ridiculous. I wore a red shirt for transfer the first time, and I made sure I didn't wear red on transfer number two. Not that it made a difference, but it almost just consumes me. And, of course, it seems like everyone but me has been getting pregnant. SIL will be having her baby in just days, and they started TTC after we did. So people have started trying after us and having their babies before we can even get pregnant! Dammit! Can someone tell me how to deal with that?

Thank you ladies, and thanks for understanding what I'm feeling.


----------



## Blue12

Oh hopesforababy what a hard time. I am so sorry. It does seems like the whole world is full of fertile people. I really hope this is third time lucky for you. :dust: 

Millions of :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey hopesforababy, I hope it's your turn this time :hugs: 

my mates all got preggo after we started trying and have had theirs and we're still not preggo. *sigh* no way of dealing with it apart from swallowing it and getting on with it I find. time heals I think. I've also got a puppy as we were planning to get one anyway at some point and he's been great at healing and helping distract :)


----------



## myboo1971

Hello everyone,
Hope I can join in. I've just got my schedule for IVF and will be starting Suprecur inj in August.

History too long (TTC 9 years) But, most recently, failed IUI attempt last September. Found severe endo and kissing ovaries during by scans but consultant went ahead anyway amongst other things. Changed GP in November 09. New GP brilliant and sorted out referral to new clinic. Had mini laparotomy for endo in New Year. Been on Zoladex for 3 months :wacko: and am now on pill (I think this how they're down reg'ing me) am really trying hard to be optimistic.

Neighbours next door have just brought home their new baby and although I'm really, really happy for them, I can hear the baby crying through the walls and, boy, does it tug on the heart strings.

Hoping this cycle brings us all closer to our dream.


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies :flower:

Well I am now offically "trained" to do my Buserlin injections, needle looks very long so I'm nervous but 'm sure everything will be fine once I've done it a few times. Roll on tomorrow....:coffee:


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey all and welcome to the newcomers! Myboo, must be tough having a newborn next door and hopes4ababy, check out the 'happiness and positivity during TTC' thread that I started which gives advice on how to remain positive when all around are falling preggo! Might help?

helenttc, we can be cycle buddies... IF I actually get IVF in August...

Am a bit peed off as we had a private consultation with Care who told us we actually qualify for NHS (which we knew but thought we'd have to wait a year, hence going private to start with). So things were put on hold for a month or 2 while dr checked it out. I made it clear I wanted IVF in August and he was cool with this. In the end, after hearing f-all, I chased and they were like 'oh yeah. If you want it on NHS, it'll be next year'. Okay, _exactly_ as I thought so why-o-why they led us along the garden path and now delayed us... anyway, as a result of the delay, the nurse told me today that we might not be able to get EC and ER in August now! And this is all because the dr, admittedly through the kindness of his heart mind, went on a tangent, thinking we could get it on the NHS. If it is delayed into September, I'll throw a little strop. 

But hey, positive thoughts, positive thoughts. Had second round of bloods today for FSH levels and HIV etc, then another ultrasound late this or early next week, and am hoping there's more follicles - only 7 last time. Nurse said I might get put on short protocol cos only 7 follicles - anyone else on short protocol and why?


----------



## TrixieLox

Springflower said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> Well I am now offically "trained" to do my Buserlin injections, needle looks very long so I'm nervous but 'm sure everything will be fine once I've done it a few times. Roll on tomorrow....:coffee:

Yay for injection training! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Hi all the new ladies :wave:

Trix I'm on SP for my 2nd attempt to try for more eggs/better quality - I think? I'm also on a higher dose of stimms.

Done a week of the pill already!


----------



## BizyBee

I am still waiting for :witch: to get started. Ugh!

Welcome to the newcomers! :hugs:
Glad to see all of the excitement of needle training and upcoming protocols. Can't wait to move on!


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah on the training Springflower! The needles are a bit intimidating at first, but it gets much easier. Are you doing progesterone injections after retrieval or the suppositories? My dr. has me do the injections, and those are really not fun. The first cycle I injected it at room temp and I ended up have bruises and giant knots in my hip/butt. It hurt so bad it would wake me up if I tried to roll over at night and I had a hard time sitting. The second round we heated up the progesterone first before injecting it, and I had very few bruises and knots. However, injecting the warmer progesterone burned more. But, having a few seconds of pain beat the weeks of pain I felt in my rear. Just a heads up for any of you having to do progesterone injections!

Tansey, I'm on day 5 of the pill, so I guess I'm just a couple of days behind you. I am so ready to just get going with it already!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Blue12

Thanks hopesforababy - I am going to be injecting progesterone in oil. And I had heard it being warm was better. I was going to put a hot water bottle (bag thing) on my arse to warm it up too. What did you use to warm it up?

Thanks and :dust: to all!


----------



## BizyBee

I think I'm doing suppositories but that's good to know in case they give me injectable prog.


----------



## NeyNey

Hi Girls, 

Is it ok for me to pop in here and wish you all the very best of luck with your cycles!!!! I know how horrible this journey can be so I wanted to send you all the positive vibes I can!!

I see a lot of familiar names here, and hopefully will be seeing them in 1st Tri soon enough :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Hi NeyNey - you are one of the inspiring stories on here, of course you can pop in and cheer us on :flower:

hopesforababy - glad to have someone else cycling around my time. I hope this is 3rd time lucky for you. Everyone has said my 1st go was the practise and this 2nd go is the real thing! :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm sooo running to my mom if i can't do the injections myself (she's a nurse), eventhough it's with a pen and should be easy, lol.


----------



## Springflower

Girls I'm offically off the starting blocks! :happydance: Did my first injection this morning, it actually wasn't too bad.

NeyNey - I love your post, it's great to hear a postive story! Good luck with your pregnancy. :hugs:

hopesforababy - I have the suppositories to take later, am VERY nervous about them. Really not comfortable about that idea, but will deal with it when it arrives :winkwink:

Trixie - I would be fuming!! You spend so much time focussing on a date when they say you can start, to have it changed would drive me nuts!!! I hope you can still get started in August.:hugs:

Love to you all. :hugs:


----------



## TrixieLox

NeyNey! Yay, great to see you and delighted to see you with a lovely round bump, you deserve it. Remind us of your journey again, you got pregnant on first round of IVF I see? x


----------



## Helen76

Hey NeyNey, great to see your post and like the others say gives us hope :p

I didn't have the injection training yesterday, its now scheduled for 10 August but had an hour going through the process which makes it all a bit real.

Trix, really hope you get the go ahead for August. That must be so annoying :evil:

Am loving all the graphics on this site. Just about to go and do some :iron:

5 days to go til DR!

:dust: to us all.

H xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Ladies

Brief history ttc since 06, I have had x6 clomid x3 iui. I am 35 and DH is 28, low sperm and motility also I have very low AMH. Had IVF in June but got 32 eggs so could not have ET due to the risk of OHSS. 13 Fertlised and 4 went to blast stage and these 4 were frozen. Had appointed with consultant last week and she said the quality of the eggs that have been frozen are not that great. 1 grade 2cc and two grade 3 and 1 grade 4, have been told they will put two back but I have never heard of a grade 3 or 4 embryo put back? I have got a appointment on the 23rd July with the nurses to hopefully start the procedure for FET. Good luck to everyone looking forward to reading your post and watching the BFP come in x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't really know much about that grading system etc
but isn't a 4 really good? i thought 5 was the maximum score?


----------



## Tory123

Hi TB

My hospital 1 is the best and 5 not being so good. I will ask some more questions when I go next week.

Thank you


----------



## hopesforababy

Blue, I heated up my rear with a heating pad each night and just kind of wrapped a corner of the pad around the bottle of progesterone to warm it up. It will burn, but it definitely beats the alternative of the brusing and lumps you'll get if you don't warm it!

Tory, good luck with your FET. Try not to focus too much on the quality (which I should also remind myself) because we have no idea what "grade" we all were at that stage.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tansey

ladies each clinic has its own grading system - my last one had 1-6 with 1 being perfect which they hardly ever gave. i had a -3 and a 3+


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey girls,

As I just posted, got latest results back from bloods. Test negative for HIV etc (phew) but FSH levels shot up to 12.1 IU/L. Have done a post about it. As I say there, in April, it was 6.4 and a year ago, 7.1 so what's going on? I only had 7 follies back in April too but they weren't too concerned as my FSH results were good.

O well, guess I'll wait to see what nurse says...


----------



## BizyBee

Hmm trixie, that's interesting. Hope the nurse can explain.

Great to see you Ney Ney. Love your bump! xx

I'm still waiting for :witch:!


----------



## natp18

Hi Lovely Ladys

I am starting my down reg on the 1st August.
This is my first cycle of ICSI on the NHS "liverpool womens hospital"
I have had 3 cycles of clomid but werent successful :(
My partner has low sperm count and morphology and I suffer from PCOS.

We have 3 Angels in Heaven,we recently lost our daughter in October 2009.Who was stillborn and died from a rare genetic syndrome.We have been told there is a chance that this syndrome could repeat in future pregnancys,which is hard as this syndrome is lethal with no survivals.

We concieved naturally with our first Angel ,but had a early loss.
Then last year we fell with twins,we lost Lillies twin at 8 weeks and lillie at birth in Oct 09.

We knew we wanted to try straight away,not to replace Lillie but to have a sibbling for her and a much wanted baby to be here with us.

My Doctor did some blood tests and basic fertility tests,then we found out it would be exstremely hard for us to concieve with my PCOS running riot and OH sperm not great!.......

Dec 2010....
Clomid.....was my hope,I had to loose 2 stone as I was over weight to get the drug...so off I went and lost 2 stone was prescribed it after getting my BMI of 41 to BMI of 35....3 cycles and it was clear it wasnt going to work. 

Then Fertility Dr said our only hope was ICSI but again I needed to loose another 3 stone before they could treat me. So I got my BMI from 35 to 29 very recently.........

Since then its all moved very fast,from the point LWH recieved our referal from our local hospital to now has been 6 weeks............and the 1st Aug I start down regging arghhhh very nervous times and still very tough times as the loss of our daughter only seems like yesterday.. 

I am hoping that the 5 stone plus loss and the healthier OH and me will increase our chances,but I see this as a very long journey ahead of us.

20th July ...I go into clinic to pick medication up and for OH to learn how to inject me.......very nervous about that lol

Sorry to go on ,hope to see lots of BFP from you all soon

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh Natp, you've been through so much. My heart breaks for you and I hope that your round of IVF gets you to a BFP and a healthy little baby. :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Had to do another hysterosonogram today. It hurt really bad.

I've had doctors elbow deep in my vagina for the past year. It's about damn time that they pull something out of there. A baby, a bag of money, keys to a new car, something!! I'm just saying.


----------



## glitterqueen

hey ladies
i am first timer starting shorth protocol. due to start meds around 15ht Aug depending on when i ov the drugs are basically hrt which i take for 3 weeks. estimated ec week of 11th oct. anyone any ideas on timescale like when do i start injecting how many scans before ec etc- i asked the clinic but they said they can't tell until i get ov in aug and all the dates are worked worked from there- any other advice is welcome i.e whats all this about drinking milk?? I am trying to eat loads of fruit and veg etc but i hate the stuff and its hard. also i am about 2 stone overweight-most of it in my chest!! so i don't look overweight but i am - is it really bad if i don't lose it all before i start-the last thing i want to do is crash diet x


----------



## Helen76

Your story is so sad natp, I really hope this works out for you. I don't know why this TTC journey is so hard.

It makes me so cross the way some people pop them out left, right and centre and some of us struggle so much but I would so love you to have a happy ending natp and a huge congratulations on the weight loss, that's amazing!!

I know what you mean hopesforababy. I've lost count of the people that have a good look inside me!!


----------



## TrixieLox

NatP, such a sad story but lots of hope for the future.

hopesforababy, that's hilarious! 

As for me, I have to wait till Monday for my nurse to discuss my higher FSH levels with the dr. Hope they pop me on short protocol and I can still have ER and EC in August... x


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: natp, sorry for your losses...


----------



## BizyBee

AF still hasn't shown, but I talked to the Dr. and I have an appointment tomorrow. :yipee: They'll check my blood work and look at my lining. If all goes well, they can start me soon. I was given a brief overview of my protocol. It should take about 6 weeks total. Can't wait to get started!

BCP - 2 weeks,
Lupron - 1 week,
Stims and Lupron - about 2 weeks,
HCG trigger shot, Retrieval, Transfer a few days later (anywhere from 3-5 days)


----------



## natp18

Thanks for all your lovely comments of support ladies,chucking bucket loads of baby dust your way xx

I have noticed alot of you keep refering to short or long protocol....what is this?

Thanks
Nat xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi glitterqueen! :hi:


----------



## tinybutterfly

natp18 said:


> Thanks for all your lovely comments of support ladies,chucking bucket loads of baby dust your way xx
> 
> I have noticed alot of you keep refering to short or long protocol....what is this?
> 
> Thanks
> Nat xx

didn't know either ;)

google told me that short protocol is when they follow a normal cycle (more or less 4 weeks)
and long protocol is when they prolong it so one IVF trial takes about 6 weeks.

i guess it depends on your history (long natural cycles or not, etc) what they use, but i'm not sure


----------



## hopesforababy

BizyBee, my protocol is pretty much just like yours. Except that I will only stim for 9-11 days (10 days on both of my last cycles). But I have no idea if this is considered long or short protocol. (In my mind I call it the eternally long cycle) 

Oh, and I'm guessing that you'll have to wait to have a "Lupron period" before you can start stims? I don't know how many of you this has happened to, but that Lupron period always seems to be late. I wasn't on the birth control pills the first two cycles because my cycle had always been regular, but we're on the pill this time as it has gotten jacked up. I'm wondering if being on the pill will help the Lupron period be on time. Anyone experience something like this?


----------



## Blue12

If you have a suppression from cd21 - af then stim - this is long protocol.

If you just start stims after af - this is short protocol.

The decision on which protocol to follow is based on many different factors, age, ovarian reserve, cycle types, history, preferred protocol of docs etc etc...

hopesforbaby - my af after lupron was "late" but not late for when my af normally comes - it depends which day you ovulated.


----------



## Helen76

I think they must do it differently over here in the UK. They didn't ask what day of my cycle I would be when they booked me in for my start date. 

I have to use a nasal spray for about 3.5 weeks before going on to injections. The whole cycle will take about 7 weeks so I guess that would be classed as a long protocol?

Anyway I started my nasal spray this morning so I am now officially on my IVF journey. Wish me luck!!!

H xx


----------



## Springflower

Hey Helen - that makes two of us started now! Do you feel good for starting? I'm really happy to have started but I still want things to be quicker! Patience is not my strong point!

I think each clinic is different, I started injections on day 21 and my whole process will be about 5 weeks. I'm classed as long protocal.


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone

at the start of first ICSI/IVF due to male factor. Starting stimms in August. ET around sept 1st/2nd (prediction.) Am feeling really nervous. I am positive cos have to be otherwise what would be the point....but also afraid of the unknown. Just want to get it over and done with. Sorry to those of you...it hasn't worked for the first/second round. Success does seem to come in the end....thats my hope anyway. I am trying to be realistic - I know it may not work....but I will be a mummy....even if I have to adopt nin the end...so hopefully this thinking will get me through.

What is everyone else doing to prepare/relax and de-stress?


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi Inky. The first thing I'm trying to do is be as positive as humanly possible. So rather then thinking 'o well, if it doesn't work I can adopt', I'm thinking 'it _will_ work'. I started a thread on positive thinking (click here) and it seems to be helping people so check it out. 

I also recommend acupuncture for relaxation. And have a go at meditation and yoga. And trying to have fun, you know? getting on with normal life, having picnics, arranging outings - kinda spoiling yourself and making sure you and hubby have happy times together. And focusing on another project can help (so i write and that helps).


----------



## Inky2006

Hi TrixieLox

I will check your positive thinking thread out. I am actually doing alot of what you are doing as well. I am enjoying life and have been having accupuncture. We also do lots of good things together. I think I do have bad days and sometimes it just makes me feel better knowing that I could adopt - because I do not see adoption as negative. Infact, even if the ICSI works I may adopt another child. I think it is a gift to give a child a loving/supportive home who otherwise would not have one. I admit that I will do everything possible to have my own child first. I think its great that you are all helping other people remain positive. We need people like you...so thank you.


----------



## Helen76

Hi Springflower,

Yes I'm glad to have started and although it was 4 weeks ago that we got the start date and that has flown by, I'm still thinking the next 7 weeks are going to drag :shrug:

Just going to do as much as I can to keep myself busy! Another dose of the nasal spray in an hour and 15.....

H xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Welcome Helen! I have never heard of the nasal spray. What does that do?

Welcome to Inky, too! I have found Trixie's thread to be very helpful, so definitely look at that. Knowing that someone else is also having a hard time but keeping positive reminds me that I can, too.

I start DR on Thursday, so it's getting close! Hope everyone is getting geared up for starting!


----------



## tinybutterfly

nasal spray is to shut the system down before stimulation (assuming they use the spray for the same reasons in other countries hehe)

don't know what it all depends on what they prescribe you,
i just have the pill now, then will have to take gonal-F, the HCG trigger shot and that's it (probably something to stick too but he hasn't mentionned that yet)


----------



## tansey

It's great that some of us have started and as you can see we are all on different protocols and drug regimes but it doesn't matter as we can all support each other. Some of us have been through this before so if you have questions ask rather than worry yourself - try to stay positive and calm :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i went through some forms we'll have to fill out before they do the pick-up.

we have to decide what to do with the other embryo's.
so for our further trials (if needed) we're going to say "freeze them"
but after we have our baby, what to do with the rest?
options are
- donating to science
- donating to another couple (anonymously)
- termination

OH's first respons (before even knowing the options) was to donate them to 
another couple who couldn't have kids....
wow...didn't expect that answer, i'm amazed that he could do it bc i doubt i could.

what are you girls doing ???


----------



## hopesforababy

We really struggled with what to do with any frozen embies on our first round. They also had us sign forms for what we would do with them if we got divorced or died. Really didn't expect that! But we ended up signing the forms that we would donate our embryos to another couple.

Another thing that we didn't realize is that it is very rare to have embryos frozen. (at least with our clinic, because of the very strict criteria for freezing). I was struggling with the decision of what to do with them because I just expected to have just a ton of embies left over. But I had none. I don't know if it's because of what we see on tv or how the media portrays IVF, but the general population is led to believe that IVF always works and that people are left with a ton of frozen embies. Now, that's not to say that any of you ladies won't have any to freeze, because I hope that you do. But I was caught off guard and I would have liked to have known that before hand.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I thought that too and would like to have known that before hand. I felt like a complete failure when I was told i had no frozen embies. It only materialised after I got upset that 1 in 5 get the chance to freeze them so I didn't feel so bad in the end but pre warning people on this type of thing does help avoid unnecessary upset i think.


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks for the warning ladies

i know i will probably not have alot of frozen babies in the end but just in case...
our clinic seems to be doing extremely well with cryo's


----------



## Helen76

Our clinic told us that the chances of freezing embryos is really low.

Is it just me or does anyone else feel like they're wishing their life away? I'm counting down to our next appointment and I worry that I'm look back in a few years time and regret that I wasted my 'youth' (I'm 34!) spending my whole time worrying about trying to get pregnant. Before I went on to IVF I was constantly counting down to ovulation and then to when my period was due. Its just so frustrating. I'm in a loving relationship and I've not got any money worries this should be the best time of my life but I'm constantly clock watching!!!

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi Helen. Yeah, now what you mean, it's so difficult, I feel like I live my life from one TTC milestone to the next. It's SO annoying! 

Anyway, my news is that dr wants me to have another ultrasound later this week after the below average FSH result. I'm a bit concerned - if they find a low number of follies, will IVF be abandoned until they scan me and find more? O well, I guess I have to wait and see...


----------



## Helen76

Don't really know what to advise you TrixieLox as I don't know enough about it but wishing you lots of luck.

H xx


----------



## Blue12

I thought I would keep the frozen ones (like you say assuming I would have any) for future siblings. At this point I do have frozen ones - but only because I didn't get to do a fresh transfer. If I did have a fresh one today - I would have possibly had 1 or none to freeze.

:hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck with the scan Trixie. I hope everything turns out ok.

Helen, I also feel like I'm wasting my life during this whole process. I also don't feel like a "grown up" (I'm 30). It's like my life has stopped and I'm not really living. We really tried to get away from that mentality during June as we went on a couple of weekend trips and then to the Carribean for my birthday. But when we would be at the beach or do something fun, we would always say to each other, "Oh, we'll definitely have to bring our kids here." or "Man, wouldn't this be so fun to be doing this with our kids." I really feel like I'm in limbo and ready to just get on with it!

But we are going to get there ladies! Just a little detour, and one that will make us all better mommies for it in the long run (although I really don't like to run and would rather just be on a short walk!! Ha Ha!!)


----------



## Springflower

Hi Girls:flower:

Well AF arrived right on time, so I'm booked in for my first scan on Friday. If everythings happened that should have I'll be moving on the stimming that day. Guess it's really moving for me now - eekk!!

Hope everyone's doing well.:hugs:

Love and positivity (sp!) to all :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg how exciting!!!! yay


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah SpringFlower!!! Good luck!!


----------



## tansey

Exciting stuff!

I only have four pills left and then I pray AF comes on the right day!


----------



## tinybutterfly

wooow not long now tans!!!! yay


----------



## Clussy

Hello Dear Ladies. I'm joining Team August here since I've just started IVF cycle #2. I'm currently on the BCP and will be starting Lupron injections sometime late next week. The Dr. is trying out a longer protocol w/me this round in hopes of better results than the last one. Last time they were able to collect 12 eggs, 9 fertilized and they transferred 2 blasts back into me, though the rest did not make it to freeze. :dohh: Unfortunately, the results came back :bfn: on the beta but I had suspected that would be the case. :nope:

I certainly agree that too much of our time is wasted away in waiting and being consumed by this all but it's really tough to counter. I'm trying by working out again (which gives me some much needed endorphins after a bump in the road last cycle as well as gaining 5lbs from not having worked out that whole time and eating junk), having a glass of wine w/DH and trying to talk about it as well as making sure we bring other elements of our life back into the picture (painting, hanging out w/family/friends, cooking new recipes together, etc...). I wish you all as much peace as possible as well as a load of positive vibes.

Anywho, am feeling re-energized to make this happen this time around and am hoping to rejoice in seeing many of you get your deserved :bfp: this time around! 

Hugs and love to all!:hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Welcome Clussy. Sorry your first round didn't work, but glad to hear that you are back on track and staying positive. I think that August is going to be the month and that there are going to be a lot of babies born next May/June!!

I started DR with Lupron this morning. I stay on BCP until next Tuesday, then wait for AF to come. That's a great mystery to see when that old witch will show!! Ha! I'm hoping that I'll start stimming the first Saturday of August!! Not too much longer ladies!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry I've been MIA! I have good news though. They changed my protocol slightly, so it doesn't conflict with the first few days of school (beginning of Sept.) I am thrilled! AF finally arrived a few days ago and I started taking the bcp. I already begin the Lupron on Wednesday! Then I have a scan the next week and if all looks good, I can start my stims soon after. The only issue is that I will be in Cape Cod that week so I had to find a hospital that could do my scan and send the results to my FS. I'm waiting to hear back about a possible baseline scan date of Aug. 2nd. 

Hope all is well with you ladies. Looks like there's a lot of exciting stuff happening now! xx


----------



## tansey

Bizy that is great :thumbup: - working in a school myself i know your frustration and wanting it done before the new term.


----------



## TrixieLox

Great news Bizy! And welcome Clussy!

So I had a pre-treatment scan yesterday (NB. am not on any meds yet) and it's not amazing news but it's not awful. It was a day 14 scan and they found one mature egg and 6 other follicles (I think). But womb lining was only 4-5mm thick which isn't brilliant and the egg was about 14-15mm which isn't great. And definitely all explains why I haven't been able to get pregnant. But the good news is, they're gonna pump me full of drugs (wooo!) so my body kicks into gear. I'm getting a call Monday to let me know if I start next week with meds for ER etc in late Aug or go onto September - depends on space in clinic. 

Part of me wants to delay it by a month cos I'm not sure I feel physically ready. Have put on weight as have been voiding intense exercise but it's backfired. And not been sleeping well.

Anyway, big hugs to you all. xx


----------



## Helen76

Welcome Clussy and great news BizyBee.

Sorry to hear your news Trix but as you say at least they can do something and at last you have answers.

I'm sat feeling sorry for myself as have really bad period pains even though there is no sign of the :witch: I think she is delayed due to the Synarel I'm taking. 

Anyway on the positive side this WILL be the last period I have for many months :laugh2:

Getting ever closer Tansey......

H xx


----------



## tansey

Helen I too have AF pains and I'm not even supposed to get her for another 5-6 days after stopping the pill. I've had spotting nearly all month and AF pains on and off as well! It better all be worth it hey! :dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

Just popping in to say Hi! 

Hope everyone gets their AF on time so we can move on to the next step!! And I also tell myself every month, 'This is going to be my last period for a long time!' And this time, it's going to be the truth for all of us!!


----------



## tansey

Well I spent yesterday afternoon sorting DHs clothes and packing his case with him - and he's not evening going until the 7thAug! So I have to pack mine today and check the weight and get any bits I need. Mum and I are staying at the airport hotel on Thursday, night before our flight and so I only have a few days left!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow not long anymore now, how awesome! and don't forget to enjoy the sun!


i'm a bit worried, i have to take the pill now to put my cycle on non-active untill the clinic opens again.
but this morning i noticed lots of pinkish discharge, like the beginning of AF.
i hope it's just a day of this and that's it but... bah, i don't want this pill taking to have been for nothing.
i'm giving my gp a call this evening (if i call her now her hubby will pick up, he's a doc too but yeah well... it's different hehe)


----------



## tansey

Have you started the pill already or are you about to?
It's just that I have had loads of spotting/small bleeds on the pill - it's called break through bleeding.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i started the pill when i had my period early july, 
the clinic closes for 3 weeks and just then i would have had my fertile window
so he gave me the pill so i could start right when they open again, otherwise i had to wait
'till september.

i hope it's just breakthrough bleeding idd, and not my body forcing an AF on me,
google told me it can happen if you take several strips after one another and i'm on my 2nd now,
would be such a typical thing for my body to do.

but it's a common thing to have when on the pill then aparently?
wouldn't know, never taken it, i always just had the implant


----------



## brumbar

Hey Tansey! Not long now girl! 
P.s. Sniffarel (synarel ) and suprecur both can delay Af (in my case 2 days)
Fingers x-ed for a BFP-full August thread!


----------



## hopesforababy

How exciting Tansey!! Have a wonderful trip to Turkey, and I hope you will still get to keep us all updated on how you're doing!

I took my last BCP this morning. Keeping on the Lupron for now. I started BCP on day two of my cycle, so I'm wondering when AF will come. Anyone have any experience with this? Does AF usually show quickly after stopping BCP? Or will she come around the regular 28 day mark?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tansey

hopesforababy said:


> How exciting Tansey!! Have a wonderful trip to Turkey, and I hope you will still get to keep us all updated on how you're doing!
> 
> I took my last BCP this morning. Keeping on the Lupron for now. I started BCP on day two of my cycle, so I'm wondering when AF will come. Anyone have any experience with this? Does AF usually show quickly after stopping BCP? Or will she come around the regular 28 day mark?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

I took my last BCP this morning too! I was told to expect AF 3-4 days later.


----------



## TrixieLox

Yay, I start my meds on Friday, CD21 of this cycle so am definitely (well, all going to plan anyway) gonna be with you girls! Have injection training Thursday. I had a little panic when nurse said it's all fine to go ahead - a bit of cold feet I guess, wondering whether I've prepared enough for it, physically and emotionally. But I felt in such a good place last week, just had a dodgy few days, feeling a bit overweight and negative. I guess I'm also worried cos of my bad FSH results, and the fact my follicles are small and lining is thin but hopefully meds will sort this...


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks Tansey! I hope AF shows soon so I can move on to stimming. I've been so excited about the fact that I'll be pregnant in a month!! We all will!! Yeah!!

Yea Trixie!! Friday will be here soon and you'll be on your way! What meds will you be taking?


----------



## BizyBee

I'm getting ready for the Lupron! I read all about it, so I am prepared for Wednesday, but it still makes me nervous. I'm still waiting for the date of my scan, although it looks like it will be Aug. 2nd. If all looks good, I will start stimming shortly after. Ah! I am so glad things are moving along. 

Glad to see so many of you making progress too. We will be pregnant soon girls! xx


----------



## tansey

Trix great that you can start :yipee: There are a few of us starting now!


----------



## kelflowerchic

tinybutterfly said:


> since my period started i'm on the pill now untill early august
> because they couldn't squeeze in a forced cycle before their annual holidays
> and when they would be open again my periods would have stopped already and i'd
> be too late to start an august cycle, soooo... the pill 'till early august, so i can start in august, yay.
> 
> i just started and i'm already cranky, poor OH

Hiya, Finally started my tablets on 20th and injections on 21st, hot flushes and tears!!!! hope your feeling a little less cranky lol


----------



## kelflowerchic

Go for my baseline scan on 2nd, cant wait :) think all seems good :) although hard to tell? whats everyone mean by short or long protocol? i dont seem to understand the lingo lol Any tips for trying to keep the stress to a minimum lol


----------



## tinybutterfly

kelflowerchic said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> since my period started i'm on the pill now untill early august
> because they couldn't squeeze in a forced cycle before their annual holidays
> and when they would be open again my periods would have stopped already and i'd
> be too late to start an august cycle, soooo... the pill 'till early august, so i can start in august, yay.
> 
> i just started and i'm already cranky, poor OH
> 
> Hiya, Finally started my tablets on 20th and injections on 21st, hot flushes and tears!!!! hope your feeling a little less cranky lolClick to expand...

hahaha yes, i'm feeling better, thankgod!
what tablets and injections are you on? stimulating or shutting it down?



kelflowerchic said:


> Go for my baseline scan on 2nd, cant wait :) think all seems good :) although hard to tell? whats everyone mean by short or long protocol? i dont seem to understand the lingo lol Any tips for trying to keep the stress to a minimum lol

from what i've learned so far, long protocol is when they start giving you
stuff on CD21 of a cycle and and then stimulate.
short protocol is when you start when your period start and then you start the medication
(if i remember correctly)

and tips... keep busy and entertained
see a movie, go places,... crafting (i have some projects i want to do)
personally i've started with cleaning rooms excessively lol
not that you can tell, i have housemates (aka OH and cat) who make it look
like a storm just passed after a few days haha


----------



## TrixieLox

No idea what meds I'm on but they are more expensive then normal and loads more intense cos of my problems. Will find out Thurs and report back.

Off topic: anyone else watch Supernatural? Those Winchester boys are sooooo hawwwwwt! Ha ha!


----------



## Helen76

Tinybutterfly if you want to keep even more busy you can always come and clean my house :laugh2:

:witch: arrived with a vengeance on Sunday but is nearly done and definitely don't want to see her again until well into 2011!!

H xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah Helen!! I like the idea of only one more AF until 2011!!

I'm not feeling any side affects of the Lupron, so I hope that's a good thing.

Good luck with your Lupron tomorrow Bizy Bee!! You'll do great!

I can feel it ladies! We are all about to be mommies!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

TrixieLox said:


> No idea what meds I'm on but they are more expensive then normal and loads more intense cos of my problems. Will find out Thurs and report back.
> 
> Off topic: anyone else watch Supernatural? Those Winchester boys are sooooo hawwwwwt! Ha ha!

no Supernatural on tv here... ask me again in 6 months or so hahaha
i must google now of course, you mentionned hotties... haha



helenttc said:


> Tinybutterfly if you want to keep even more busy you can always come and clean my house :laugh2:
> 
> :witch: arrived with a vengeance on Sunday but is nearly done and definitely don't want to see her again until well into 2011!!
> 
> H xx

thanks for the offer but i think i'll pass
after my house there's a whole garden waiting for me as well.

yay for af being nearly done.... hope she doesn't return for a good 10 months



hopesforababy said:


> Yeah Helen!! I like the idea of only one more AF until 2011!!
> 
> I can feel it ladies! We are all about to be mommies!!

i like that idea too, i'm all for it!

hehehe a whole bunch of april/may mommies, coooool
and we can place bets who's gonna burst first then hahaha


----------



## kelflowerchic

Afternoon, glad your feeling better, im on primeulot and buserelin. finished the primelot tablets had to take them for 5 days but still taking the buserelin injections once a day. Im on the shutting down stage, first scan on monday so hope to start stimulation Tuesday :) thanks for the tips :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ ooh awesome!
great you'll be one week ahead of me (about that), i can bombard you with questions hahaha


----------



## tansey

Ladies, AF arrived today early - had a heart attack and emailed the clinic straight away as I'm meant to be in Istanbul on CD2 and it would be CD4 when I have my appointment! The clinic were great and when I fly in on Fri night I can go to the clinic and have my first Stimms injection (CD3) so all sorted :yipee:


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg that's amazing!!!!!!! and great they were so easy about just giving you an apointment when you arrive.


----------



## BizyBee

So glad everyone is moving along nicely!

I was able to get a scan on the 3rd, so hopefully I'll start stimming next week!


----------



## tinybutterfly

seeing all this progress i want to go to the fertility clinic and start knocking on their -very closed- door hahaha


----------



## Blue12

Hey ladies 

So many of you are about to start stimming - wahoo!

I have my baseline scan on Friday - for hopefully my FET


----------



## hopesforababy

Wow ladies!! We are getting close!!

Glad you got an early AF Tansey!! I seemed to have gotten her a little early too (as you suggested I might b/c of the BCPs) It's very light, so I have a scan Friday morning to see if the lining is thinning appropriately.

Bizy, I hope you are doing well with the Lupron and that you see an early AF, too!

Good luck with your scan on Friday!! Keeping my fingers crossed for a transfer soon!!

We're getting close ladies!! Let's get this last AF out of our systems for a while!!


----------



## BizyBee

First shot of Lupron is done! It went well, although I freaked a little at first. I have a slight headache, but feel ok so far.


Hopes, my protocol is strange (only 2 weeks of BCP), so I don't think I will have AF before the stims. If my lining is still thin on my scan date, I'll just move on.


----------



## TrixieLox

Yikes, had injection training today and HOW COMPLICATED?! I am useless with practical things, thank God hubby's offered to do it all.

Anyway, am on the most intense protocol offered by the group of clinics I'm with. 0.5ml buserelin for down reg, 450iu of GonalF (gonadotrophins) followed by GonalF 375iu, and 75iu Menopur from day 8 so 3 lots of injections from day 8, yikes!


----------



## Helen76

Good luck for Turkey Tansey!

Sounds like quite a few of us are in the 'system' now so to speak. I have my scan a week on Tues and will hopefully start the injections on the Wednesday.

Had a lovely dream last night that I gave birth to a baby boy and am feeling all positive about it now. It will happen for all of us ladies!!

:dust:

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'm hoping for the same, although i wouldn't mind having my scan on monday hehe



anyway, i just came here to say "happy holiday tansey!" have a great time making a miniyou :)


----------



## TrixieLox

Happy hols Tansey!

I just had my first injection, and it was eassssy! Well, hubby did it all but it didn't hurt. Now, how to sneak out of friend's wedding tomorrow to do it? Ha ha!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ you go to the bathroom?


----------



## tinybutterfly

just wondering... is your partner coming with you when they do the ET?
i asked mine if he wanted to see the 8cell embryo on big screen (i mean, i LOVE that stuff)
and he said no, bc he'll feel too horrible again if it doesn't work out


----------



## TrixieLox

RE:injections, am getting hubby to do them as I am useless at stuff like that (but I will probably have to do them some time if he's out or something) so we're gonna have to go to the loo together or do it in the car, imagine the scene: me walking out all flustered with hubby from the disabled loos! To make it worse, I've snogged several of the men at the wedding today during my single days, ha ha!

Yes, think hubby will come to EC with me. It'll be weird though cos so used to having 'legs akimber' medical precedures without him there. 

Right, better get ready for friend's wedding....


----------



## tinybutterfly

well, to EC he has no choice but to come with me, he has to provide his cup then too *lols at the thought*, plus he has to drive me afterwards bc i will not be allowed to.
but he doesn't mind, he usually comes with me to things like that


have fun at the wedding!!!! haha will be a bit weird idd knowing you kissed so many of them,
oh well, as long as the OH doesn't get jealous for some odd reason.

and i really think you should try and walk out of the bathroom stall with a big grin on your face making others think you just had sex!
ok, i wouldn't do it myself, but i really think that would be great lol


----------



## Gracy 004

hi everyone i found out yesterday that as long as i ov in the next couple of weeks i will be able to go ahead with my FET. I havent had a normal cycle since my d&c but the clinic has agreed to do it because the whole thing ended up taking so long. I had retained products of conception which landed me in emergency twice and meant that it took a whole 4 weeks for my Bhcg to get back to 0. So i should have been expecting AF but instead i am really only just beginning to get back to normal.
They have only agreed to do this month because we have 4 moderate grade blasties on ice, if we had less they said they wouldnt risk them because our chances are a bit less because of the no cycle in between. She said that my endometrium would be a bit more fragile than usual because of this. we have decided to risk it because i dont think my mental health could handle the wait.... i think AF for me is at least 4 weeks away and then another 2-3 until the transfer could be done. This would have meant 12 weeks in total from d&C to next transfer and it would just be too long i am soooooo desperate to be pregnant again i cant think straight!

I hope we are doing the right thing, i just need to be moving forward again! Bring on Ovulation!!!!!

good luck to everyone stimming and down regging. Have fun in turkey tansey! I like the idea of a IVF holiday!


----------



## tinybutterfly

ooh good luck Gracy, i agree, it would be a veeeerrry long wait!
they'll probably give extra progesterone shots to make sure you build up a good lining for the embryo's to settle in,
positive thinking!


----------



## tansey

Hello from Turkey Ladies :wave:
Started stimming yesterday - don't think I'll have a lot of eggs as the antral follicle count was low but hoping the quality makes up for it. Next scan Tues.


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo Tansey!

:dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I am in Cape Cod for the next week but I'll try to stop by this week and update on my scan. So far, all is well. No side effects!
Sending lots of hugs and luck. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey Tansey! My AFC was low so in same sitch as you but positive thoughts, positive thoughts.

Wedding was crazy yesterday. Had road rage incident on way down - this guy threw what we think were coins at our lovely car cos we wouldn't let him squeeze into half a space on the motorway! Then we turned up at 3.01pm cos traffic was so horrendous ... and bride was already at the front, yikes! Injection went fine, we did out outside in our (dented) car and no-one saw us. I saw one of my best friends at the wedding, she's been trying same amount of time as us but is going for adoption and it's taking her ages. It was good to chat to someone who's in same situation as us though but choosing a different route. 

I feel a bit groggy and felt a little faint yesterday but I think I'm imagining side effects as down reg doesn't have many. Having weird dreams though - dreamt I was dating Christopher Reeves WTF? x


----------



## tinybutterfly

hahaha good date?

glad you had fun at the wedding and it is nice to find somebody irl to talk about these things.

i thought down regging gave similar symptoms as menopause, lol, i hope i'm wrong.

yay, 6 more pills to take, yeppieeeee


----------



## TrixieLox

Yay, only 6 more pills tinybutterfly!!!! 

The date with Christopher Reeve was awesome, took place in his condo and was when he was younger (as opposed to dead, which he sadly is now).

Nurse said down regging was often symptom-free but am feeling a bit odd. Maybe she was saying that to make up for the fact that stimming drugs is gonna be insane as am on the highest volumes. Can't wait *she says through gritted teeth*.

Right, off to walk the pooch. xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

ah man, i'm so jealous, you saw christopher's condo! grmbl ;)

i rechecked how much you were going to have to take...it is a high dose idd.
somebody told me "you're going to be laughing one minute and be crying the next"...oh dear.
BUT...in the end, it's for a great cause!


----------



## hopesforababy

What a crazy dream Trixie!! I'm cracking up!! 

Glad you got your injection at the wedding with nobody spotting you. During my first IVF, I was in my brother's wedding. DH and I snuck into the women's restroom at the church during rehearsal for a shot. Then a friend and I crowded into the handicap stall at the reception as I hiked up my giant bridesmaids dress for her to stick me in the behind! The things we do!!

I started stimming Saturday. Still on a low dose of Lupron that I take in the morning with Menopur. Then Follistim at night. I'm a bit worried as we had an accident with the Follistim last night. We went out of town for the afternoon/evening, so we loaded up the injection in a little cooler and went out. We had opened a new pack of 900 units, and I take 225. Well, I go to give myself the injection, and it only gave me 150! For some reason, the vial of meds was messed up and I needed 75 more. We were over an hour from home, so we packed up and came back home, but I didn't get the other 75 until two hours later. I'm really scared that it will screw something up. I go back for more bloodword tomorrow morning, so I will ask then. I still got it all within the three hour time frame, and I'm hoping that since it was the first day, it won't be that big of a deal. That stupid pharmacy for sending me a bad vial of meds!!

Anyhow. I hope everyone is doing well! Tansey, hope you are enjoying Turkey!


----------



## tinybutterfly

it should be fine, i've read a story on another forum of a woman who did it for the first time
and nothing came out so she missed a whole day (her first day) and it was alright, the
doc office said it didn't really matter that much.


still, i'd like to know... when do you all start the stimming, CD1?
bc my doc said something about call on CD1 to make an apointment for CD3,
but on my sheet it says that i start the gonal-f on CD1.
can't give him a call as the clinic is still closed for another week


----------



## brumbar

tansey said:


> Hello from Turkey Ladies :wave:
> Started stimming yesterday - don't think I'll have a lot of eggs as the antral follicle count was low but hoping the quality makes up for it. Next scan Tues.

Tansey, don't worry about the antral count too much! mine showed 6 on left...but the scan later showed 8  my guy said that they can't see them sometimes even if they are there!
x


----------



## TrixieLox

hopes4ababy, let us know what the nurse says as I'm sure we'll do something like that too.

I was supposed to give myself an injection with hubby watching (he's done it the past few nights). I set it all up fine but I just couldn't bring myself to stab myself in the leg with it, what a wimp! I will do it if I have to but was surprised at how wimpy I was, ha ha! 

Felt SO tired today but then I'm always tired Mondays and the week before AF always makes me feel like I've been whacked around the head with Timmy Mallet's mallet!


----------



## tansey

brumbar - thanks for that info, I'm hoping I'm just like you :)

hopesforababy - i don't think the first day is a big problem medswise, I had my 1st stimms at 10pm when I arrived in Istanbul but thet said I could have the 2nd injection while I was at the clinic the next morning at 10:30am as the first day doesn't really matter.make much difference. Ask anyway but i'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

tinybutterfly - I think you start stimming day 2/3 on short protocol but on longer protocol you start after doc has decided that you have down regged ok - last time I started stimming on day 8 after my scan was ok.

TrixieLox - i am going the clinic everyday as I don't think i can inject myself without the autopen that i had in the UK. Also last cycle I had hystrionics when DH went away and I had to inject myself for the 1st time - i didn't flick the water vial and so when i made up the syringe it only had half the amount of liquid that it normally has and I couldn't work out why. So I decided to inject it anyway and then worked out why and panicked in case I had made tye dose too strong or something. I rang the out of hours number I had been given and could hardly talk to the nurse as i was whinging so much :rofl:

How's everyone doing?
I've had a little emo episode today so think drugs may be working :blush: Scan tomorrow!


----------



## tinybutterfly

hooray for emo episode then ey? hahaha

when is your OH flying in?
good luck with the scan!!!

ah good, day 3 it will be then for me (if bloods and scan are ok, keeping fingers crossed that they will be)


----------



## TrixieLox

Tans, makes me feel better you're as whiny as I am about it ;-) Hubby was so cute, he just took the injection as I squealed and closed my eyes and said 'well, I'm just going to have to make sure I'm here for you every night to do it, aren't I'? But I hate being dependent so i'll try it again tomorrow. 

I'm feeling a bit angsty but then i do anyway on Mondays so difficult to tell. plus am 'only' down regging, imagine the real emo episodes will start when I start stimming, especially with the truck loads of drugs they've put me on.

I'm trying to be positive but I really can't help but think it won't happen this round. It's just too big a wish to come true, surely? First round success with low follicle count and possible premature ovarian failure? Na!!!!!


----------



## kelflowerchic

Morning everyone, had my baseline scan yesterday and all switched off and ready to go :) start my stimulating injection today and cant wait, so excited :) 3 scans booked for next week, monday, wednesday and friday, should all be ticking along ok then collection on 17th cant believe after all the ups and downs and waiting were finally on the path :) xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Hey ladies!

Well, I asked my clinic about my mishap with the stim meds, and they said it would be ok. Whew!! Still wondering what happened to the rest of the medicine in that vial because that stuff is expensive! But, they've already decreased my dose since my blood work yesterday went well, so I should have enough meds to last.

Tansey, you started stimming on Friday? When will your EC be? I started on Saturday and have EC tentatively scheduled for next Wednesday.

Good luck Kelflower with your stims today!! Fingers crossed for some good follie growth!!

Who else has started stimming??


----------



## Helen76

I want to start stimming!! I'm still on DR at the moment and due for a scan next Tues. All being well will start the stimming with EC on 24/8 but it just feels like its all taking forever:growlmad::growlmad:

Good luck to everyone who is due their EC soon, exciting times ahead for all of us hopefully. Am loving the stories on here, keeps me smiling!

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm still on hold too Helen!!! bloods and scan somewhere next week, not sure yet when

3 more pills, whiiii


----------



## tansey

tinybutterfly said:


> hooray for emo episode then ey? hahaha
> 
> when is your OH flying in?
> good luck with the scan!!!
> 
> ah good, day 3 it will be then for me (if bloods and scan are ok, keeping fingers crossed that they will be)

DH coming on Sat 7th - can't wait, i really miss him! :cry:

scan was ok but they upped my meds to 300 so some of the smaller ones can catch up. I start the other injection tomorrow to stop me oving - so two jabs a day now :( better be worth it this time!


----------



## TrixieLox

Girls, can I ask: when you start stimming, is that counted as day 1 (so 14-15 days later, you have EC) or is the actual first day of AF day 1? In the info I have, it says EC starts on CD14-16ish... but I read on here you can never know when stimming starts so what if stimming starts on, like, CD10... surely EC isn't then 3-4 days later? (hope I'm making sense!).


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i just want you to know i'm not ignoring your question
i just don't know the answer... but i want to know.
on my protocol even EC isn't known from the beginning, they check how the
eggs are growing and when they say it's ok they give the trigger shot,
but it's not a set day.
i believe he said day 11 after starting the stimming but that's just a rough guideline, it's different for everyone



tansey said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> hooray for emo episode then ey? hahaha
> 
> when is your OH flying in?
> good luck with the scan!!!
> 
> ah good, day 3 it will be then for me (if bloods and scan are ok, keeping fingers crossed that they will be)
> 
> DH coming on Sat 7th - can't wait, i really miss him! :cry:
> 
> scan was ok but they upped my meds to 300 so some of the smaller ones can catch up. I start the other injection tomorrow to stop me oving - so two jabs a day now :( better be worth it this time!Click to expand...

oh saturday, i thought it was sooner, i can imagine you miss him,
as much as i like a day to myself, a whole long week is something else,
i'd have a hard time with it too, hope you can keep yourself busy so time flies by!

keeping fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Helen and TinyButterfly, I hope you'll be able to start stimming soon! I know how hard waiting is!

Tansey, hope your week flies by and that you don't miss DH too much! I can't imagine how hard that must be!

Trixie, I was asking my nurse about CD and that stuff, too. From what I gather, I don't think that CD matters in IVF as our bodies are so controlled and monitored during this process that things are just done when our bodies are ready. But, as far as calculating pregnancy, the nurse says that ER is counted as CD 14 (if your cycle is normally around 28 days), so your CD 1 is 14 days before ER. So, either 40 weeks from this CD 1 or 38 weeks from ER. I hope that helps and makes some kind of sense!!


----------



## TrixieLox

Thanks girls. So basically, day 1 in the world of IVF is the day you start stimms and even then, things might change depending how you react? So with AF due Sat, I'll possibly start stimms 7 days later so ER 'could', in theory, be 11 or so days after that, so wb 23 August but you just never know.


----------



## tansey

Trix all's you need to know is that when you get your BFP you work out your due date from EC as that is classed as OV day :dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

How are stims going for you Tansey? I'm really starting to feel my ovaries and my whole mid section is just feeling bloated. I've had two blood draws, but I'm ready for a scan to see what's going on in there! Hopefully Friday! Please be growing some good follicules with lots of good eggies in there!!

Trixie, hopefully you won't have to wait 7 days after AF to start stimming. My clinic always has stimming start on a Saturday, so no matter what day of the week AF comes, you can start stimming the next Saturday. (which is why cycle days get all messed up with the IVF!)


----------



## TrixieLox

Anyone else getting baddddddd skin? And am only on down reg, bahhhh! Look like a leper!


----------



## tansey

hopesforababy said:


> How are stims going for you Tansey? I'm really starting to feel my ovaries and my whole mid section is just feeling bloated. I've had two blood draws, but I'm ready for a scan to see what's going on in there! Hopefully Friday! Please be growing some good follicules with lots of good eggies in there!!

I do have niggles and a little bit of bloating but nothing major. I am uncomfortable on my left side and hip and I think this is coz of the cyst i have. You might have lots of follies and that's why you're feeling loads! :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hopesforababy said:


> Trixie, hopefully you won't have to wait 7 days after AF to start stimming. My clinic always has stimming start on a Saturday, so no matter what day of the week AF comes, you can start stimming the next Saturday. (which is why cycle days get all messed up with the IVF!)

i hope you don't have to wait that long either.

i just got off the phone with my fertility clinic...thought it was time to bombard them with questions hehe.
i sounded all confused (i hate making phonecalls, lots of nerves) but i got my info.

aparently, you call day 1, when your af starts and then they give you an apointment within 3 days,
so you also start stimming within 3 days, and the day you start the stimming is counted as CD1.
talk about confusing


----------



## TrixieLox

Thanks tinybutterfly, that's really helpful.


----------



## tansey

Had my 2nd scan today (after 6shots). The scan is painful on my left and he had to press down a bit to see the ovary clearly. Left has one follie at 11mm and 1 at 8mm so he upped my dose to 375. The right is ok with 4 or 5 at 13mm/14mm. My womb lining was only 6mm so he gave my tablets for that as well. I have to go back at 9.30am on sat for a scan so Mum will be on her flight home and DH will be waiting to fly over so going on my lonesome. then the next is on Tues. EC could be Thurs or Fri depending on scan on Tues. Hopefully not Fri 13th!


----------



## hopesforababy

Tansey I'm so jealous that you've already had two scans!! I don't go in for my first scan until Saturday! But it sounds like you've got some good growth going on in there! Keeping growing strong follies!!

And I've been drinking a cup of pomegranite juice a day. I read somewhere that it helps build the lining. Who knows, but at this point, I'll try anything!

Trixie, TinyButterfly, Helen. Any word on starting stims yet?


----------



## tinybutterfly

not yet, i have 1 pill to go, whoooohooo!
then it's waiting for AF to start, i don't think that'll take long since i've been spotting already for quite a while (7 out of the last 12 days)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I'm still away on vacation but wanted to give an update. I start stims tomorrow and have scans every other day next week! So happy to finally get moving. I'll catch up with everyone when I return. Hope all is well. :dust:


----------



## loobylou_01

Hi Everyone!
I have currently been stimming for 7 days, go back tomorrow for another scan and more bloods! Was there on Wednesday and i had 10 follies on the left and 7 on the right, ranging between 0.6-1.0mm, have been a little bit on the slow side to react to the stims as apparantly i was 'well and truly down regulated' and they only started me on 112.5 GF to begin with, have been taking 225 GF since Monday, so hoping for some more news tomorrow.
Good luck to everyone else x x


----------



## Helen76

I'll hopefully start stimming on Wed. Got a scan on Tuesday morning. 

Wow some of us getting close to EC, won't be long before all the BFPs start to come through....

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

My AF is due tomorrow so I won't be starting stimms for a few days and that's if all goes to plan. Am going to Alton Towers tomorrow so will be getting an injection off hubby in our car just after I've got off the new 13 ride, ha ha! 

Feeling soooooo tired. And struggling to feel hopeful, but think this is cos it's PMT time. Hopefully tomorrow's fun at Alton Towers will help. x


----------



## yomo

Hi girls, 

Can I join you? I went to the clinc on Wednesday they have said I can start next cycle just waiting for the delivery of my meds and instructions, what day do you start them? Doctor didn't really explain it, just said I would get instructions!! 

Hope everyone is well good luck for those who are testing xx


----------



## tansey

Just been for scan and doc decided that 4 of the follicles would be big enough very soon and so had my last stimulating jab today and have the one to stop me ovulating for the last time tomorrow and also tomorrow I have the jab to mature the eggs. Still have to take tablets to plump up my lining which is getting better (have to continue them up to test day and for a bit longer if pregnant - hoping these are the ones that stop me spotting).
So no jabs on Monday and egg collection on Tuesday 9am! Sh1tting myself now as this is the part I am most scared of when they put me to sleep and think I am going be worse this time coz we are abroad.

Yomo - welcome! :wave:


----------



## Helen76

Welcome Yomo.

That's great news Tansey, I'm sure you'll be fine! Keep us posted on how you're getting on.

TrixieLox - I loved the 13 ride, just be prepared for the queues though! Enjoy.

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

hi Yomo!!! join the club!!! x

oh Tansey, exciting! and hubby will be with you very soon now too, whii!


popped my last pill yesterday, had spotting too (nothing new).
so i guess i'll be spotting this evening as well and hope to get AF on sunday,
then i can start stimming on monday or tuesday (depending on when i get my apointment)

not long now!!! yay


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. It has begun! Yesterday I took Lupron, Gonal F, Dexamethesone, Zithromax, Aspirin, and Prenatal/DHA vitamins. The only med that made me feel awful was the anti-biotic (ZMax). It was a nasty liquid that made me nauseous and sweaty at night. Thankfully, that's only a one day treatment.

Welcome yomo!
I miss you girls. Can't wait to catch up with you when I return home. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Thanks for all the welcomes, I am routing for you all let's get ready for all those bfps x


----------



## loobylou_01

Had another scan this morning, so far have got 16 follies, ranging between 0.8 - 1.1 in size. They've upped my gonal f to 300 for tonight and tomorrow and then back on monday morning for another scan, hoping that soon we can book the date for EC as also that day my hubby will be having SSR. And my thighs are beginning to get sore now from all these injections! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow, that's quite a mix *BizzyBee*! glad it's not affecting you too much

*loobylou*, wow, so many follies, yay!


afm, again spotting today, nothing more... little bit more patience...


----------



## hopesforababy

Welcome Yomo and Looby!

Tansey, yeah for EC on Tuesday!

Helen and Trixie, you ladies are getting close! 

Tiny, you might want to call your clinic even if you don't get your AF tomorrow. I was on BCP this round and never had a full blown AF, just spotting for a few days. They told me that the pill can cause you to have a light flow. When I went in for a scan after just some spotting, my lining was really thin, so I was able to start stims. If you've been having spotting for a while, your lining could be really thin too, and you might not have full flow. It never hurts to check!

So I finally had my scan this morning! I've got 9 follies that are measuring 12-15 (18 being ready size) as well as some smaller ones they didn't measure. My lining is also getting thick, so they are thinking that I'll trigger on Monday for EC on Wednesday! And, when they called this afternoon with my blood work, I found out my estrogen level is really high. It was 900 last Wednesday, and rose to over 4000 today! My doctor did seem a little concerned that it was so high, so he dropped my dose for today and even more for tomorrow. Anyone know what the "idea" estrogen level is? But I'm excited about EC!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ thanks for mentionning that, i have zero pill experience so don't know anything about
how it looks then...
alright, should call then, last night from 10pm 'till 1am it was light flow so i guess that counts then, awesome

wikipedia says high levels of estrogen can cause a trombosis in some cases.
in the reproductive system it takes care of the lining.
and wow, so many follies!!!


----------



## TrixieLox

Welcome Yomo.

Wow Tans, so close. Very excited for you! x

Still no AF, due yesterday. Absolutely NO sign of it and horribly sore bbs which i always get pre-AF so gotta be soon. Hope it comes soon! Is it an issue if not, reading these posts, seems not. 

The 13 ride was AWESOME! Even better cos I had no idea what was gonna happen. The Qs weren't too bad. Had a fab day! I kept seeing all the 'expectant mothers should not use this ride' signs and was hoping that'd be me soon (not on the rides and pregnant, but just pregnant, ha ha!). I slept for 13 hours last night (!) so must be the 13 ride making me sleep. Spooky!


----------



## tinybutterfly

if there's zero sign of it, then it shouldn't be an issue i think :)
but i hope for you it comes soon!


----------



## Helen76

Tansey and Hopesforababy - EC this week - woohoo!

Trix - Glad you liked 13, I didn't know the twist either. Was sat there thinking 'what's all the fuss about?' and then....


----------



## tinybutterfly

helen, i have my first scan tomorrow as well! yay


called fertility clinic when i got up, they squeezed me in for tomorrow morning,
it was the last apointment they had for that day. it's 7.20am, sooo early!
but it's for a good cause so i'm not complaining hehe


----------



## loobylou_01

Been for another scan this morning, everything coming along nicely, got 3 that are almost ready but they want the other follies to catch up so another 300 of gonal f tonight and then back in the morning for another scan! they were pleased with my lining, so fingers crossed, the nurse mentioned the end of the week for e/c but didn't promise anything!

early morning for me again tinyb, have to there for 7.30 so it means leaving my house just before 6am! lol! it will be worth it though i hope xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

wow, quite a drive away!!!
i was going to complain about having to get up at 6am-ish...but reading that by then 
you have to be on your way already... i'm not going to hehe


----------



## TrixieLox

Yay, so good to see so many of us close to EC! 

My AF still isn't here. When did you all get AF when down regging?


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm not a good example, i started spotting beforehand, so when stopped the meds to
wait for AF, i didn't have to wait very long.
took last pill friday, got AF saturday late night


----------



## hopesforababy

Trixie, were you on BCP at all? On my cycles without the pill, I would be about a week late getting AF while down regging. This cycle, with BCP, I had the spotting just a couple of days after stopping the pill. Hope she shows soon!

Yeah Looby on getting EC this week!

Tansey, how are you feeling?

Tiny, so glad you get a scan tomorrow! Hopefully it'll show a thin lining so you can start soon!

I had my last scan this morning! I'll get a call this afternoon with my estrogen level and what time to take the trigger. On the scan it showed 11 follicules that were at least 19 and some others that were a little smaller. So hopefully by Wednesday those little ones will catch up a bit. Oh, the dr also said that if my estrogen level was still a little high, he may put me on heperin (sp?) to thin my blood. Oh, and I'll only take 2/3 of the Ovidril because the hsg can cause OHSS symptoms to worsen. Oh dear, please don't let me get OHSS or let my eggies be affected by this!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope so, if lining is ok and bloodwork is ok i can start the same day, yay!

oh niiiice and big eggos you have, yay!
by wednesday... omg, you're going to break the record haha.
i'll keep my fingers crossed that OHSS doesn't show, awaaaaay you *hisses at OHSS*


----------



## TrixieLox

hopes4ababy, that's a really good result from scan, you got some corkers brewing in there! And yes, I'm hissing at OHSS for you too *hiss*

Woo-hoo, got AF. Haven't been so happy to see the witch's ugly face since the month I lost my virginity and thought I was preggo, ha ha! 

Now I've just gotta think of how I'm gonna get out of training next thurs and fri if they need me to go in for scans - the training's an hour away and starts at 9, ends at 4.30 but clinic hours are 8-5 so gonna be a mare. Is quite expensive intense training. Anyone got any solid excuses I can use? I already have 2 weeks off from 23 August to 'have a cyst removed' (taking it as normal leave as get loads of leave). I could say op's been brought forward but then they might ask for an NHS cert to prove it to the training company to get out of paying for it so need another excuse for missing the first hour or 2 of training. And aren't some scans 2 days in a row as EC gets closer? How can I come up with an excuse for missing the first hour of both, maybe more then 1 hour if I can even get early morning scans?


----------



## tinybutterfly

what type of training? for work i assume?
i'm sure you can get a doctor's note, so your absence is legit, and they cannot ask questions.
or you can use doctor's note one day and blame traffic the next?

eta: of course there's the option of honesty hehe


i'm telling work tomorrow what i'm up to (i'll need a good excuse as to why i'm there 1 hour early anyway haha).
so for next week, when i have scans in the morning i might ask if it's ok if i'm like 15 minutes or so late
or if i can switch shifts with somebody else so i can start an hour later than i normally do


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah for AF Trixie!! I hate the whole problem with having to give some excuse for why I'm late for things or have to miss certain things. Can you say that you have to go in for blood work related to the cyst surgery and that those are the clinic hours?


----------



## TrixieLox

It is training for work, so typical is was booked at the worst possible time. I wish now I'd come up with an excuse. Bloods in prep for cyst removal is a good one. Keep 'em coming.

I wish I didn't have to lie but my boss is one of those hard-nosed career women (nice enough to me though) and she just wouldn't understand. I just don't feel comfortable telling her.


----------



## hopesforababy

Damn those hard asses! Just because work is their number one priority doesn't mean the rest of us don't have lives!! Good luck with getting around your sticky boss Trixie!

Oh, by the way, I loved the hissing at OHSS Tiny and Trix!

Tansey, good luck on retrieval tomorrow!! You'll do great!

Got the call from the dr today and my estrogen is now at 6200!! Good grief that's high! So tomorrow I have to start the blood thinner Lovenox (sp?) to prevent OHSS symptoms. And guess what? It's a freaking injection! Tomorrow was supossed to be my day off from shots! And depending on how I do at retrieval will determine how many days I have to be on the Lovenox shots. I'm really starting to look like a pin cushion!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Helen76

I've just been for my scan and my results were borderline :( 

I've had to have a blood test to see if I can start stimming tomorrow as planned. The alternative is that I might have to continue DR, as if this process wasn't long enough!!

Wish me luck for the results of my blood tests later.

H xx


----------



## loobylou_01

Well back from my final scan this morning I think. The nurse expects that we will go for EC on Thursday but they will be calling me at lunchtime to confirm once they have the blood results back. This morning there were 4 follies over 1.8 and another 8 above 1.2 so she said she expects that we will hopefully get about 9 eggs or thereabouts. So fingers crossed, waiting for the call for instruction for the trigger and what time etc, hubby will be going in with me for his ssr so all happening this week! exciting but scary! xx


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Reading through your many posts and just wanted to wish you all luck

I am currently on long protocol,day 10 of injecting for down regging.Its my first cycle and we are going straight onto ICSI due to pcos and MF. 

The brusaline"not sure if thats spelt right" is the injection I am taking for down regging.I have felt no side effects whats so ever,which makes me feel very nervous if its working.
Next week I go for a baseline scan but not sure what they are looking for,could anyone help me out?

thanks
Nat xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

They're looking to check your lining is correct and will measure your down reg levels by blood to see if you're down regged enough to start the stims. Then you'll have scans every other day to see how large the follicles are getting which are harvesting those eggies :)


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies (posted this in my journal but wated you all to know too)
I'm back resting in hotel now and I'm feeling a lot better but sleepy. I had to stay longer as I was in terrible pain on my left side when I came round and was 
We had to wait hours to find out that we had 6 eggs This is what we got last time but hoping the quality is better this time.

I went to the loo and as I wiped I felt somehing hanging out of my foofoo - I panicked and had a look but it was gauze as they had packed me. Neeldless to say I had peed all over the end of it so got DH to get a nurse to take it out. Well A WHOLE BANDAGE LATER!! It was like stuffing your mouth with cotton wool and pulling it out making a dry draging Not a pleasant experience and poor DH's face was a picture! It was almost like a magic trick!

Got to go back tomorrow for a butt shot and the fertilization report.

Also exciting that I got a load of drugs to take:
coraspin = aspirin
folic acid
tetra = antibiotic
progynex = progesterone
prednol = steroid (very happy about this one!) 

Can I say good luck to all of you no matter what stage you are at and I will do some personal responses when I've got my energy back! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, here's my update:
Things went well at my scan yesterday. My estradiol level is above 300. I have many follicles on both ovaries (16 left, 22 right) but most are small. I had about 4-5 that were getting close to the 1cm range. The Dr. told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F and Lupron. I also have to continue with the Dexamethesone and Aspirin. Can't wait to see how things change by tomorrow! I still feel great. I have had no side effects (other than an occasional hot flash at night). I'm on a really low dose, so that may be helping. 

I have to head out for a bit, so I will come back later to catch up with all of your stories. I am officially home from vacation, so I'll have some time later. Can't wait to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah Tansey on EC!! I can't wait to hear the fertilization report tomorrow!

Looby, glad to hear your scan went well and hopefully all will be set for your EC on Thursday!

Helen, hope you get to start stimming tomorrow! Yeah for you!

Tiny, how did your scan go?

Nat, glad to hear you're on your way with DR. Hopefully not much longer until stims!

I'm feeling really bloated today. Yuck! Just keep reminding myself that by this time tomorrow I should feel a little better!

Have a good day!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

glad it went well tansey, how comes you get those drugs after? Is that a turkey thing?! :rofl:


----------



## Helen76

Been some exciting posts this afternoon. How did your call go LoobyLou?

Well done on the EC Tansey, 6 eggs is great. Hope they're all super quality!

Bless you Hopes, all those injections! The things we have to go through to get our babies.

Sounds like things are progressing with you BizyBee - hope your holiday was good.

NatP like you I didn't have any side effects but........good news from me! Blood tests came back fine so I can start stimming from tomorrow for 12 days :happydance::happydance:

:dust: to us all!

H xx


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Been some exciting posts this afternoon. How did your call go LoobyLou?
> 
> Well done on the EC Tansey, 6 eggs is great. Hope they're all super quality!
> 
> Bless you Hopes, all those injections! The things we have to go through to get our babies.
> 
> Sounds like things are progressing with you BizyBee - hope your holiday was good.
> 
> NatP like you I didn't have any side effects but........good news from me! Blood tests came back fine so I can start stimming from tomorrow for 12 days :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust: to us all!
> 
> H xx

Aww good to know hun

How many days of down regging was you at when they decided for you to go on stimms

hope stimms work with no side effects too xxx


----------



## tansey

Ok after a big sleepand a meal I feel a bit better :)

natp18 - on my 1st cycle I D/R for 20days and started stims the next day after my baseline scan was all ok = thin lining and quiet ovaries. I had no side effects from what I remember.

helenttc - :yipee: for stimms, it gets exciting from here on!

MummyIwanabe - hiya :wave: As for the steroids I don't know whether it is a Turkey thing or because of my history but i'm glad i've got them :) How are you doing?

hopesforababy - good luck for tomorrow :dust:

BizyBee - that is a lot of follies hun, hope they are keeping an eye on you!

loobylou_01 - great that you will have EC soon - those smaller follies should defo grow in time - some of mine were 11mm and 2of them must have made it! Your poor DH having to go through SSR! 

Trix - so glad AF turned up, I think most people's is late before IVF!

Tinybutterfly - how did your scan go?

Sorry for anyone i've missed but hope you are all ok

:hug:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hopesforababy said:


> Got the call from the dr today and my estrogen is now at 6200!! Good grief that's high! So tomorrow I have to start the blood thinner Lovenox (sp?) to prevent OHSS symptoms. And guess what? It's a freaking injection! Tomorrow was supossed to be my day off from shots! And depending on how I do at retrieval will determine how many days I have to be on the Lovenox shots. I'm really starting to look like a pin cushion!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

oh god you poor thing, you deserved a day off from shots!



loobylou_01 said:


> Well back from my final scan this morning I think. The nurse expects that we will go for EC on Thursday but they will be calling me at lunchtime to confirm once they have the blood results back. This morning there were 4 follies over 1.8 and another 8 above 1.2 so she said she expects that we will hopefully get about 9 eggs or thereabouts. So fingers crossed, waiting for the call for instruction for the trigger and what time etc, hubby will be going in with me for his ssr so all happening this week! exciting but scary! xx

omg yay, that's really close by, hooray!!!!


*Tansey*, i hope your eggos are all super quality!
hope you find out soon how they did.
why did they pack you exactly? i didn't know the egg retrieval was so..well..violent.
all i've read so far was to expect some spotting, nothing else.

*BizyBee*, that's looking gooooooood!!!!




hopesforababy said:


> Tiny, how did your scan go?




tansey said:


> Tinybutterfly - how did your scan go?

well, i didn't get a scan after all.
they just take bloods and check your levels, if they're low enough you can start stimming.
doc would call in the evening... but when i told him my AF has started saturday night he said
i didn't have to wait (they start stimming here in the first 3 days) and that a nurse here could already set the first shot.
so i agreed to that, that way i could see what i was supposed to do.
now 5 more days of stimming and then follow-up scan monday august 16.
then probably more stimming while i have scans more closely together.
i think i'll have retrieval the 21st


----------



## kelflowerchic

Had my 1st scan on monday since starting stimming only have one ovary and they said there were about 11 folicles is that good? they were between 9 and 10 mm in size!! again is that good? was a bit disappointed as they scan lady didnt eally say to much, back for a second scan tomorrow morning, so excited and nervous :)


----------



## tansey

kelflowerchic said:


> Had my 1st scan on monday since starting stimming only have one ovary and they said there were about 11 folicles is that good? they were between 9 and 10 mm in size!! again is that good? was a bit disappointed as they scan lady didnt eally say to much, back for a second scan tomorrow morning, so excited and nervous :)

That is really good - i have two ovaries and only got 6 eggs!


----------



## tansey

tinybutterfly said:


> *Tansey*, i hope your eggos are all super quality!
> hope you find out soon how they did.
> why did they pack you exactly? i didn't know the egg retrieval was so..well..violent.
> all i've read so far was to expect some spotting, nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> hopesforababy said:
> 
> 
> Tiny, how did your scan go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tansey said:
> 
> 
> Tinybutterfly - how did your scan go?Click to expand...
> 
> well, i didn't get a scan after all.
> they just take bloods and check your levels, if they're low enough you can start stimming.
> doc would call in the evening... but when i told him my AF has started saturday night he said
> i didn't have to wait (they start stimming here in the first 3 days) and that a nurse here could already set the first shot.
> so i agreed to that, that way i could see what i was supposed to do.
> now 5 more days of stimming and then follow-up scan monday august 16.
> then probably more stimming while i have scans more closely together.
> i think i'll have retrieval the 21stClick to expand...

I don't know why the packed me? Didn't have that in the UK. Both times there was a patch of blood on gown and I haven't had any spotting since. Just a bit tender and bloated :)

Glad you are stimming, it is the exciting bit! :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm doing ok hun, just paid for my next treatment which is due to start at end of august! now 4.5K out of pocket again :( OUCH!

Glad to hear yours is going well so far :) xxx


----------



## loobylou_01

Hi all!

Sorry, forgot that i hadn't updated on here! Yes egg collection definitely booked for Thursday at 9am! ARGH!! 
Had full theatre instructions and due to take my trigger shot at 2130hrs! then all the stabbing is over for now! had to have my buserilin early tonight and no injections tomorrow!

Ben seems to be pretty chilled about the SSR at the minute, he's more worried about the overall outcome of the IVF as although we obviously desperately want them to find sperm, we will still be going ahead with the cycle if there is none. Suppose until it happens we don't know how it;ll be!

It looks like it's been a super busy day for lots of us on here, seems to all be happening! Will have a good catch up with bnb tomorrow, off to my bed now, two 5am starts and the 120 mile round trip twice in 2 days has about done me in! Sleep is much needed! 

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

I'm back!

Tansey, they are def. keeping a close eye on me, as they expected I would respond well. They only have me on 75 units though, so I should be fine. So glad EC went well and you are feeling better.

Looby, good luck with EC!

Yomo, :hi:

Hopes, Yay for the trigger and EC! Hope the bloating goes down soon.

Helen, Yay for stimming!

NatP, Welcome and good luck!

Hi MummyIwanabe, sorry about the expense. Hope you can get started soon.

Kelflowerchic, that's a great number of follies!


----------



## brumbar

hopesforababy said:


> Damn those hard asses! Just because work is their number one priority doesn't mean the rest of us don't have lives!! Good luck with getting around your sticky boss Trixie!
> 
> Oh, by the way, I loved the hissing at OHSS Tiny and Trix!
> 
> Tansey, good luck on retrieval tomorrow!! You'll do great!
> 
> Got the call from the dr today and my estrogen is now at 6200!! Good grief that's high! So tomorrow I have to start the blood thinner Lovenox (sp?) to prevent OHSS symptoms. And guess what? It's a freaking injection! Tomorrow was supossed to be my day off from shots! And depending on how I do at retrieval will determine how many days I have to be on the Lovenox shots. I'm really starting to look like a pin cushion!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Hey hopes, i triggered with estrogen 9200 (mine shot up from 4000 to 8000 in between scans ), but follicles needed an extra day. I wasn't given heparin, but told to"coast" - i.e not take my stims that evening, to ensure my estrogen stays below 10000. So, i triggered with lower dose hcg (5000 instead of 10000) on the next day. EC went fine, i had some minor discomfort for 3days. I was told to drink lots of water and keep up with the protein. Fingers x-ed all is fine!


----------



## hopesforababy

Way to go Tiny! Yeah on starting stims!

Good luck Helen on your start of stims, too!

Kelflower, 11 on one ovary is really good! Way to go!

Going to call it an early night tonight because I have to be at the hospital at 6 am for EC tomorrow. Will send out an update after I get home and get back to my senses after the anesthesia! Come on good strong eggies! Fertilize well!


----------



## hopesforababy

Thanks Brumar! I guess we were posting at the same time. Have you heard anything about high estrogen levels causing poor quality eggs? That damn google can get me in a tizzy!


----------



## BizyBee

Goodnight Hopes. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## tansey

Well off to the clinic in a couple of hours and praying the ICSI worked coz that is what they do here even though they all fertilised with ivf last time. Second prayer is for quality! :dust:


----------



## brumbar

i' haven't seen anything hopes, and i don't believe it gives you bad eggs. fingers x-ed for a good crop!


----------



## TrixieLox

Thinking of you Tans!!! 

I have my pre-stimms scan on Monday then they'll be calling me to let me know when I can start stimms. How long after the scan did you guys start stimms, and for those who have EC booked, how many days were you stimming for? 

Good thing is, the regular scans won't start till week after next which means I don't have to get out of training.


----------



## hopesforababy

We got 12 eggs! Won't know how many were mature and how many fertilized until tomorrow, but I guess that 12 is a decent number.

Tansey, I hope you get good news from the clinic.

Congrats on getting your first scan Trixie!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tinybutterfly

any news Tansey????



TrixieLox said:


> I have my pre-stimms scan on Monday then they'll be calling me to let me know when I can start stimms. How long after the scan did you guys start stimms, *and for those who have EC booked, how many days were you stimming for? *
> 
> Good thing is, the regular scans won't start till week after next which means I don't have to get out of training.

^^ i'd like to know that too.

and that's great news 'bout the regular scans!!! you don't need a bunch of excuses then!



hopesforababy said:


> We got 12 eggs! Won't know how many were mature and how many fertilized until tomorrow, but I guess that 12 is a decent number.

12 is a decent number, i'd be happy with that too...
in the end...it only takes 1



afm... i have a MONSTER headache and i'm only on a low dose of gonal-f (150).
at least i know it's working i guess haha


----------



## kelflowerchic

Had my second scan today, 10 confirmed follicles :) only there not as big as they should be :( so my stim meds have been up from 450 to 600 and another scan booked for friday, we should hopefully be given an egg collection day then :) come follies grow grow grow.
Lots of news from everyone, its all getting exciting, good luck to you all :) xxx


----------



## BizyBee

*Sorry if you've seen this in another thread!

Hi girls! I just received the results of my bloods and scan. My estradiol is up to 718. I have lots of small follicles but some have become dominant. I have 3 follies on my left (11mm) and 6 follies on my right (3 that are 11mm and 3 that are 13mm). So far everything looks good. The Dr. is pleased with that and told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F (75 units). I am glad I'm responding well but don't have side effects! Today was the first time I could feel my ovaries a little though. I have another scan/blood test on Friday. They think I may be looking at EC by the end of next week! :happydance:

Tans, FX for a good fertilization report.
Trix, I started stimming 3 days after my scan. Good thing you don't have to get out of training.
Hopes, 12 is a great number. Hope you get a fab fertilization report.
Tiny, sorry about the headache hun.
Kel, yay for 10 follies. Hope they keep growing!
Brum, how are you?

Hi everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

Great news Bizy! Soooo pleased for you! X


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck with EC tomorrow Looby!

Bizy, it sounds like you've got a good number of follies growing. Any idea when you might be having EC?

Tiny, Brumbar, Trixie, Helen, hope things are going well for you ladies!

I'm feeling a little better as far as the anesthesia wearing off, but I am super bloated. I'm guessing it's from the OHSS. Just took the Lovenox shot; it hurts like hell! Hopefully not much longer on those as I start the progesterone injections tomorrow. Boo! Those stink too!


----------



## BizyBee

If all goes well, it could happen around this time next week!


----------



## tansey

Hi ladies I have been really upset and angry because out of 6 eggs 3 were too immature and 1 didn't fertilise and that left us with 2 yesterday. However they were already 2 cell which is good. So we went back today (day2) and 1 isn't doing good (whatever that means) but the other 1 is doing well and is 4cells in less than 48hours. So we are praying that out 1 good 1 makes it to 8 cells by tomorrow to be put back and also that maybe the other catches up.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:wave: tansey.

sorry to hear that's not the result we wanted. I really hope the good one makes it 8 cells and that they'll put the other one in anyway.

lots of love xx


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you Tansey. Sorry hun. xx Praying for your little embies!


Nothing to report from me today. I have some slight cramping in my lower back and I'm having an occasional twinge on my ovaries, but that's it. I have another scan and blood test tomorrow.


----------



## loobylou_01

Well EC done and we got 10 eggs! Embryologist will call in the morning between 8am-10am so then will find out how many are mature and fertilisation rate. Feeling a little sore and uncomfortable but it all went well.

Hope everyone else okay today x


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Looby! FX for a fab fertilization report! xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Tans, sorry to hear you're upset but keep hopeful sweetie. xx

Loopy, that's good news 

I'm just waiting for my pre-stimms scan Monday. I just need to hope for a thin womb lining, no cysts and no ovarian activity, right?


----------



## tinybutterfly

remember Tansey...1... you only need 1 for it to happen! keep faith! i'll keep everything crossed for you that you have a top embryo to be put back in you!


----------



## hopesforababy

Tansey, I'll be thinking about you hun. Keeping fingers crossed that your little embie grows nice and strong.

Looby, great news on EC! I hope you get a great fert report!

I got my fert report this morning and, I don't know what I was expecting, but it hasn't made me feel real positive. Out of 12 eggs, 11 were mature. One of those didn't survive the ICSI, three didn't fertilize, and we are left with 7. I was really hoping that with that many eggs I would be able to go to a 5 day transfer, but it looks like we'll be at a 3 day transfer. We've had crap quality the past two cycles, so I'm just so worried that these will all be crap, too. I just wish there was something that I could have done or could do now to help them be the best possible quality. Dammit! This whole process is so stressful and just plain shitty.


----------



## loobylou_01

We've had the call this morning from the embryologist, out of our 10 eggs, 8 were mature and 6 have fertilised, so they are planning on going to blast with them. They are going to call us again on Sunday morning with another update and an appointment time for transfer on Tuesday. So we're pretty pleased with that, she said it was a slightly higher than normal fert rate so fingers crossed.

hopesforbaby - so sorry that you're feeling a bit disappointed, will your clinic not try to go to blast with those numbers?

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hope your embies are doing well Tans!

Tiny, how are you feeling?

Hopes and Looby, FX you have some blasties to transfer in a few days time!

Trix, good luck for Monday. Hope your ovaries are dormant and lining is thin!

Hi Brum and Mummy! How are you?


My appt. is in a little while. I'll update when I get the report.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ can't wait to hear!!!


feeling fine, first day i had a massive headache, but the day after it was ok
and the days after that, less and less, so yay!
well, i hope that doesn't mean it's not working, i want to see lots of follies on scan monday


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm shattered today. Me back is killin me! Think its too much computer work and I've felt rubbish this week (think I ovulated) and I sometimes suffer quite a bit lol! 

Going out for a yummy chinese tnite and then working all weekend doh!

Looking forward to starting now, keep getting a nervous tummy but just praying this time it will work for us all. 

Enjoy the weekend girlies xxx


----------



## tansey

Had 2 transfered today - very happy that they both made it :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

aaaw awesome!
are they the ones in your avatar?

and pls enlighten the IVF-noob (aka me) what PUPO stands for?


----------



## TrixieLox

Woo-hoo Tansey, that's brilliant news!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Had a scan today and my EC is scheduled for Monday! OMG! :yipee:

Everything looks good, so I will take my last stims tonight. I have the trigger tomorrow at 10 pm and the retrieval on Monday morning. It's really happening! 
I can also take my last aspirin and steroid tonight. I'll start the aspirin back up in a few days.

Here's the low down of my ovaries: 
Left: (8 total) 5 follies at 15.5mm, 3 follies at 12mm
Right: (8 total) 3 follies at 18mm, 3 follies at 16mm, and 2 at 14mm
They expect that the smaller ones may catch up and I'll end up with a good number on Monday.


Yay Tans! I knew those babies were fighters.

Tiny, PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! :)

Feel better Mummy. :hugs:

Hi Trix! :hi:


----------



## loobylou_01

Wow, Bizy that's some great numbers that you've got hope all goes well! good luck!
and Tansey, congrats on being PUPO, 2 lovely embies snuggling down, wishing you all the best!
Good luck to all the rest of you girlies too! 
xxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Way to go Tansey! Fingers crossed for those two to snuggle in!

Looby, way to go, and yeah on getting to go to blast!

Bizy, yeah for EC on Monday! Good luck!!

Tiny and Trixie, hope both of your scans go well!

Mummy, I hope you feel better and that your weekend at work goes by quickly! Sorry that you have to work on the weekend!

I talked to my doctor today and he said that we would probably go to a 5 day transfer with no questions if this was my first cycle, but since I have history of poor quality, we are doing 3 day. But, if the embies are doing just fabulous tomorrow, then we will wait for Monday. Also, if I do a three day transfer, he will transfer 3. We'll do 2 if we go to blast. So hopefully we have 7 super looking embies tomorrow and we can go to 5 day!


----------



## Helen76

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days but looked like I missed quite a lot!

Well done Tansey, that's great news and I'm loving the PUPO - PMA!!

Looby and Hopes sounds like its all going well, really pleased for you and Bizy best of luck for Monday O:)

Hope everyone else is okay. I'm still on with the stimming, next scan Wed.

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

BizzyBee, good luck for Monday and what a great result in terms of follies!!! 

Hopesforababy, looking close for you too. At Care, where I'm at, they only do 2-day transfers (well, that's what my nurse says).

Have a blinding headache that's woken me up early, not sure if it's the down regging. Hubby's making me brekkie in bed and we're gonna watch Smallville on my MacBook while we eat! 

What's everyone up to this weekend? I have a BBQ to go to but it's pouring with rain here. Bloody British summers! Planning to do some work on my book too, a gothic romance! Tis very creepy so weather suits it I guess.


----------



## tinybutterfly

hopes, any news yet????

trixie, weather here is ok atm, but we have bbq tomorrow (well.. HAD) and by then we're having
the british weather coming over...so instead we're having cheese and wine evening haha.

other than that, have to set up a bed and decorate my ironing room, turn it into a
bedroom for when my baby cousin comes next weekend.

i'm not feeling much and i'm starting to worry the stimming isn't working.
why am i not emotional? why am i not in pain? ppl said it would be horrible
yet i feel perfectly fine


----------



## TrixieLox

tinybutterfly, if you search online, many people don't feel many side effects with stimming so don't worry, feel lucky. I'll be on a very high dosage so been told I WILL feel it but hope not!


----------



## hopesforababy

So I just got a very good call from the lab!!! I have 5 eight cell embies and 3 six cell embies! Yes, that is 8! One of the others that didn't fertilize right away has now fertilized! So, we are going to day 5! I am thrilled!! My eight cell embies are graded as "good" and the other three are "average." So not the absolute best, but not the worst either. But now is the true test as the embies live off the egg's nutrients for the first three days. Now, the sperm's part kicks in and the embie has to start living on it's own. Be strong little embies and grow well!

Trixie, we also have a bbq/birthday party this afternoon. But here in Texas, we are dying for rain and suffering in 105 heat. I think the heat index the next few days is expected to be over 110! It's been over 100 for like 15 days now. What a whip!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## BizyBee

Helen, hope your scan goes well on Wed.

Tiny, don't worry hun. I had no side effects either and it definitely worked. 

Trix, sorry about the headache. Hope you enjoyed your breakfast and you don't get rained on at your BBQ.

Hopes, that's fantastic news! So thrilled you are going to day 5!

Tans, hope you are well!


I have a BBQ to go to also. I told OH that we absolutely have to be home by 10pm because that's when I take the trigger shot. I feel slightly different today. My ovaries feel a little heavy. I guess that's because they are ready to pop! Other than that, still feel pretty good.


----------



## BizyBee

Quick question, 

Did you bring your husband's sample to the Dr. on the day of the egg collection or did he have to do it there? I asked the nurse yesterday if we could bring it and she said yes, as long as it's in a sterile cup. I forgot to mention that I live an hour from the clinic so I'm worried the sperm won't last as long as they'll need to.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ over here, an hour is the absolute maximum.
between being produced and handed over to somebody at the clinic, there can only be 1 hour tops.
my OH isn't looking forward to producing his sample there LOL
but i told him it's the only thing he has to do in this whole IVF thing, so he might as well
do the best he can to deliver a very fresh sample.

*hopes*, that's awesome news!!!!!!! can't wait for the next step to come for you


----------



## tansey

How's everyone doing? :dust:

Someone posted this on another thread and I though we would all be needing it soon. We'll also have to start off a list of all out test days!

This is what happens in a 5dt:

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst (this is me today hopefully)
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## loobylou_01

Just had our call from the clinic and so far all 6 are still developing and all are between 6-8 cells so going for transfer on Tuesday at 1130am. The doctor didn't have a great deal to tell me as she said that they didn't like to disturb them so only had a very quick look, so got fingers crossed they will all continue to behave.

Great news, hopes!
Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Helen76

That's great news Looby!

Yes Tansey we'll have to get a list of all our testing dates. I'm a little behind you guys, don't think I'll be testing until 7 September but will know more a little later this week.

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i'll be testing later bc i'm on holiday untill the 9th

i'm all for a list which states who's stimming, when EC and ET will happen etc
bc it is idd hard to keep up, i try my best but still...


----------



## tinybutterfly

loobylou_01 said:


> Just had our call from the clinic and so far all 6 are still developing and all are between 6-8 cells so going for transfer on Tuesday at 1130am. The doctor didn't have a great deal to tell me as she said that they didn't like to disturb them so only had a very quick look, so got fingers crossed they will all continue to behave.
> 
> Great news, hopes!
> Best wishes to all xx

wow awesome result!!!!
how many will they put back?


----------



## BizyBee

Awesome news Looby!

Thanks for the info Tans. 

I'd love to have testing info too, as it is hard to keep up.


----------



## loobylou_01

Tinybutterfly - We get one put back as this is our first go and is an NHS funded cycle, but maybe there will be some that we can freeze. trying not to get my hopes up!

yes it's hard to keep up with everyone a list sounds good!

Is EC tomorrow Bizy? Good luck!

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, EC is tomorrow morning! I am excited and a little nervous. I'm afraid I will ovulate before I get there! :dohh:

I am praying for lots of eggs so we have 2 blasties to put back later in the week.


----------



## tansey

Good luck tomorrow BB!

Looby great that you go to blasto!

Will start a list tomorrow :)


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks in advance for the list Tans!


----------



## tansey

*Where we are upto list *- I think :wacko:

Tansey - testing 25th Aug
hopesforababy - ET 16th Aug
loobylou_01 - ET 17th Aug
BizyBee - EC 16th Aug
helenttc - stimming
tinybutterfly - stimming
TrixieLox - Baseline scan 16th Aug

If I haven't put you here please forgive me and remind me and tell me where you are up to - it's late in Turkey and I have preggo brain :blush:
Also if I've read it wrong just tell me and i'll update :kiss:


----------



## loobylou_01

tansey said:


> *Where we are upto list *- I think :wacko:
> 
> Tansey - testing 25th Aug
> hopesforababy - ET 16th Aug
> loobylou_01 - ET 17th Aug
> BizyBee - EC 16th Aug
> helenttc - stimming
> tinybutterfly - stimming
> TrixieLox - Baseline scan 16th Aug
> 
> If I haven't put you here please forgive me and remind me and tell me where you are up to - it's late in Turkey and I have preggo brain :blush:
> Also if I've read it wrong just tell me and i'll update :kiss:

Good list there Tans, that should help us all keep up to date! :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

tansey said:


> *Where we are upto list *- I think :wacko:
> 
> Tansey - testing 25th Aug
> hopesforababy - ET 16th Aug
> loobylou_01 - ET 17th Aug
> BizyBee - EC 16th Aug
> helenttc - stimming
> tinybutterfly - stimming
> TrixieLox - Baseline scan 16th Aug
> 
> If I haven't put you here please forgive me and remind me and tell me where you are up to - it's late in Turkey and I have preggo brain :blush:
> Also if I've read it wrong just tell me and i'll update :kiss:

Thanks Tans!


----------



## tinybutterfly

amazing Tans!!! thankyou!

just got back from my follow-up scan, it was GOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!

(copy/paste from other thread)
i have good news!
got back from my scan now
my lining is excellent for being day 7
lots of follies on both sides.
they're a bit smaller on the left so my dose of gonal-f is upped for two days
so they can catch up!
also have to set two shots of cetrotide to
make sure my body doesn't ovulate on it's own.

he says, the way it's going now, we're looking at a pick-up this friday or saturday!!!

OMG i'm sooo happy!!!! this really is following my natural cycle, amazing!

next scan is wednesday, then they'll tell me when we'll have the pick-up.


the other shot is with a regular seringe, the nurse showed me how to prep it
and then she asked if i wanted to set it myself since i was going to do it
tomorrow as well... so i agreed, great idea, i can do it myself while she's looking,
if i was gonna do something stupid she could help me.
it went better than i thought, very easy, yay!


----------



## tansey

Glad your scan went well Tiny!


----------



## TrixieLox

Thanks for the list Tans!

Great news tinybutterfly!

My downreg scan today went really well and start stimms Wedn!!! But was very surprised to hear they want us to do ICSI! My hubby's sperm is really good but they said with unexplained infertility, they're increasingly finding ICSI has better success rates. I did explain that my infertility is now more explained: low antral follicle count and thin lining but they still seem to think it will work best for us. But £900 more, yikes, so hubby currently breathing into a brown paper back to calm his hyperventilations over yet more money to fork out, ha ha! I donno, what does everyone think? Of course, if they recommend this, I'd be a fool to say no. But seems odd...


----------



## tinybutterfly

it does seem odd, there's nothing that pleads against IVF actually, so why would they do that?
other than the obvious money reason of course...

i know here, they try IVF first, and if that doesn't seem to work they interfere and fertilize
through ICSI after all, but they do give the spermies a chance to do it themselves first.
maybe ask if they can do this too (probably not but you can try...they're your eggs, you should decide what you want to happen no?)


----------



## tansey

Trix 1st go we did IVF and all fertilised even though DH has 55% sperm antibodies,
this time the clinic only does ICSI which is included in the price and 2 out of 3 fertilised.


----------



## TrixieLox

Thanks girls. They did say they might do a mixture: some IVF, some ICSI. Bet they still charge us £900 though!

Gah, start Gonal-F Wednesday and saw on sticker it says to refrigerate and yet nurse mentioned nothing about it needing to be refrigerated. The only thing in our fridge is Gonadatrophin, which we start next week! Bit worried now. Will call to check tomorrow but anyone know about whether Gonal-F needs to be refrigerated? 

On a personal note, hubby getting really stressed about stuff: about cost of ICSI (even though we have enough savings to cover it) and this refrigeration thing now. He's such a stress-head! It's making me stressed!


----------



## BizyBee

Hey girls! I'm back. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm ok with it now. I'm grateful to have enough to continue this process. Some follicles did not contain eggs (thanks PCOS) and others had not been able to catch up. Thankfully, they are doing ICSI, so I have a good chance of fertilization. ICSI is standard procedure in their office, but we could've opted out. If I had a bunch more eggs, I probably would have done traditional IVF. 

They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer. I'm not concerned about extras to freeze at this point. It would be nice, but I can't be greedy!



Fantastic news Tiny! Go follies go!

Trix, I believe the gonal says to keep it refrigerated so it will last longer. If it isn't refrigerated, the shelf life is shorter (maybe 3 months or so) so it shouldn't affect you.
Glad you can get started soon.

How are you tans?


----------



## tinybutterfly

TrixieLox said:


> Gah, start Gonal-F Wednesday and saw on sticker it says to refrigerate and yet nurse mentioned nothing about it needing to be refrigerated. The only thing in our fridge is Gonadatrophin, which we start next week! Bit worried now. Will call to check tomorrow but anyone know about whether Gonal-F needs to be refrigerated?
> 
> On a personal note, hubby getting really stressed about stuff: about cost of ICSI (even though we have enough savings to cover it) and this refrigeration thing now. He's such a stress-head! It's making me stressed!

you're doing no harm putting it in the fridge :)
i did, look at my outcome lol hahaha

but my nurse didn't say anything about that either, i just read it in the "manual"
and decided to play it safe... now any meds i get (ivf related) go into the fridge hehe.

you doing it yourself?
i hope i don't forget to record myself tomorrow, probably one of the last
times i have to do the injections before the trigger shot.
hehe i'm the type to document everything!!!
so wednesday i'm asking if i can take a picture of the screen during my echo.


your poor OH, refridgerating meds isn't even something to stress over...
men...thankgod they don't have to do the pregnancy part hehehe


----------



## TrixieLox

Well done Bizzy Bee. How was the procedure? Did it hurt? How you feeling now? As fertility expert Zita West says, it's not the number of eggs but the quality so all good! 

Tinybutterfly, problem, haven't been refrigerating it since we got it 2 weeks ago. Nurse didn't mention anything to us but might call just to check.

Hubby fine now, he's happily watching football.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Trixie,

I don't remember any of the procedure, as they put me to sleep. But, my hubby said it was pretty cool to watch. I have some very minor cramping right now and a tiny bit of spotting, but feel fine otherwise. I slept for hours this afternoon though! You're right, quality versus quantity. Hope they are looking good tomorrow!


----------



## loobylou_01

Glad all went well Bizy, 7 is a good number! Let us know how you get on tomorrow and get lots of sleep tonight! I know i was exhausted on Thursday when we got out, i think it was a combination of anaesthetic and emotion! xxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Wow, I only missed a day on here, but I missed so much!

Bizy, way to go on EC! Hope you get a fab fert report tomorrow!

Tiny, yeah for your upcoming EC!

Looby, glad to hear that all of your embies are still growing and good luck with transfer tomorrow!

Trixie, it might be a good thing that your DH stresses so you don't have to! 

So, I am officially PUPO now! (although I just like to leave off the UPO part and tell myself that I am pregnant!!) I was happily surprised that all 8 from Saturday made it to today. My first round, 8 of 12 died between days 3 and 5. One was a good quality blast and one was an early blast. Because of my history of 2 failed cycles, my doctor went ahead and transferred one more, but it was only a morela today. The other 5 were also behind in development, but they'll know tomorrow if they develop enough to be frozen. So I'm laying around this afternoon and praying that my little ones attach in the next few days!

Also, I wanted to post a couple of things that I have heard that helps implantation and other "wives tales." If any of you have heard anything, please share. At this point, I'll do pretty much anything!
Eat pineapple, especially the core. Eat walnuts. Keep your feet warm. Having orange flowers around is good. And I also read that drinking pomegranate juice to help increase your lining.


----------



## BizyBee

Hopes, congrats on being PUPO!

Looby, good luck tomorrow. 

I am anxiously awaiting tomorrow's call.


----------



## tansey

BB 7 is a good number! Hope you are ok waiting for the call - that is the worst thing ever! :dust:

Hopes have you got 3 onboard then? :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have a random question. I want to dye my hair again before I start treatment at end of next week. Do you think it's OK to do this and that it won't affect my egg quality? i used to be blonde but i dye it all over now a dark brown. 

what do you think? all the celebs still dye their hair when they're preggo so surely I'll be ok not to affect egg quality?! Mine's already rubbish so far! :cry:

Thanks


----------



## mercyme

I've read that the hair dye thing is crap science turned into an old wives' tale... That the initial study was done on hair dressers who were touching & breathing in hair dye for hours a day & weeks upon weeks -- and it had a very slight effect on fertility. I don't think anyone says that hair dying is bad anymore, except for the most extreme "if it can't be proven harmless, then don't do it" crowd (which, as we know, is the short path to fertility madness!!). :wacko:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks mercyme :)


----------



## loobylou_01

Well I'm back from transfer and we've had one blasto put back! All went well and it was amazing to watch so just back and now laying out on the sofa with dh to wait on me! and we got 2 good blasts to freeze too so quite happy with the outcome so far. OTD is 30th Aug! xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ah that's great loobylou, hope it sticks for you! :)


----------



## BizyBee

We have six healthy fertilized embryos! We have a tentative transfer on Saturday morning because they think they'll make it to blasties. I will talk to them on Thursday to see how they are doing. OMG! I am so excited. :happydance:
My blood test is scheduled for Aug. 30th. 

Congrats Looby! Good luck.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news! :) how exciting!


----------



## TrixieLox

BizyBee and LoobyLou, wonderful news!


----------



## TrixieLox

PS. Did you guys do your downreg and stimming injections at the same time when you started stimming?


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone, for those of you who are PUPO, good luck, really keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hi, TrixieLox, I think I am one week behind you on IVF/ICSI cycle, just had my baseline scan today prior to starting Gonal F (stims) Was very nervous. On my first consultation with the nurse in may, i was informed that my blood results LH/FSH ratio indicated polycystic ovaries. Well, I was surprised because I had had all of the investigations through an NHS consultant and this had not been mentioned. So was anxious, the nurse could not scan me on initial consult because scanner in use, so have waited all this time, anyway, I did not have any cysts on my ovaries. Think I must be atypical, because have none of symptoms, am more worried about OHSS - so have to wait and see. It seems everything is going so fast not sure I want it to. Hope everyone else is coping....relaxing...etc. Anyway, just wondered how everyone else finds their clinics. I had a feeling I was on a conveyer belt today!:wacko:


----------



## Helen76

Flipping heck, too busy reading the updates on here and nearly missed my 7pm slot for nasal spray!

Yes Trixie I am down regging at the same as my injections.

Great news Hopes, BizyBee and Looby :happydance:

H xx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks girls. I am thrilled!

Trix, I did them at he same time. 

Helen, how's stimming? Are you feeling ok?

Hi Inky. I also am atypical (never had cysts on ultrasounds) but they discovered pcos when I had my lap. They were also concerned that I would overstimulate, so my dose was very low. It turned out fine. Good luck.


----------



## TrixieLox

Inky, IVF suddenly pounced on me too and I felt it was going way too fast. I always had it in my mind it would be an August start then I was told it might be delayed so presumed it would then they suddenly said, yep, you're ready and I totally freaked out. Hubby had to give me a good talking to!


----------



## tansey

Congrats looby and BB!

Welcome Inky!


----------



## loobylou_01

TrixieLox said:


> PS. Did you guys do your downreg and stimming injections at the same time when you started stimming?

TL - I did both of my injections at the same time, they said that was fine and it was okay - i found the stimms less painful than the d/reg injections.

BB - congrats! :happydance: that's great news, hopefully you'll get a couple of blasts from that, are you having 1 or 2 put back?

Good luck everyone else hope all okay xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

time for bed for me, early morning again for scan, yay!!!
i hope they say i can go in for EC friday or saturday, but i hope friday,
bc my cousin is coming over for the weekend, don't want to be in hospital half a day


----------



## BizyBee

Looby, I am hoping to put back 2! 

Tiny, good luck tomorrow. Hope you have EC on Friday!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats on being PUPO Looby! And so awesome that you have two to freeze!!

Bizy, what a great fertilization report! Praying for good growth for your embies!

Tiny, good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Trix, hope you're doing well with all the injections!

I got a call from the lab today that my other five embies stopped developing, so we have nothing to freeze. I'm a bit disappointed, but I'm just going to focus on the 3 I've got trying to snuggle in!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## BizyBee

Hopes, sorry they stopped developing. Praying your 3 are getting cozy!


----------



## tinybutterfly

keeping everything crossed hopes that those 3 get all comfy in there!


afm: pick-up will most likely be sunday, not friday
follies have grown but not enough i guess
biggest is now 18mm
i got two scan pictures from my doc (i am CRAZY about documenting everything)

no more gonal-f for me, but menopur instead, and more cetrotide to prevent ovulation

another scan friday... hope i get green light for pick-up sunday!
apointment is insanely early, 6.30am! i don't know how he does it bc he has apointments
untill 7pm (at least)


----------



## Helen76

Hi, 

An update from my scan this morning, they said that there is plenty of activity but some are on the small side. She said this can be normal at this stage and often they will grow quite rapidly from here so she wasn't too worried. She also said my left ovary was on the high side which could lead to problems with egg collection but when she pressed it, it went down so again she said she wasn't worried. At my Centre they review all the cases on a Thursday morning and decide from there the order of additional scans and date of EC. She said that it will likely remain an additional scan on Saturday and then EC on Tuesday but they'll call me tomorrow between 2pm and 4pm to confirm. So more waiting, aaargh!!

Tiny, sorry your EC got put back and hope you get to spend some time with your cousin on Saturday.

Sorry you didin't get any frozen Hopes, but hopefully your 3 will be getting nice and warm in there!

Hope everyone else is okay.

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ oh definatly, cousin is coming friday evening and staying here for 2 nights,
then they come to pick him up again sunday, but if i have EC sunday, we'll have to
drop him off at my parents in the morning, he'd be bored to dead in the hospital,
if it were for transfer i'd take him bc it only takes a good 30 minutes alltogether.

ohwell, on the bright side, i get to go to work friday after all hehe...


----------



## tansey

*Where we are upto list* - I think 

Tansey - testing 25th Aug
hopesforababy - testing ?? Aug
loobylou_01 - testing 30th Aug
BizyBee - testing 30th Aug
helenttc - stimming
tinybutterfly - stimming
TrixieLox - stimming


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Tans for updating. How are you feeling? 

Helen and tiny, hope you don't have to stim much longer!

How are you trix?


----------



## tansey

BB I am good thank you - flying back home tomorrow early morning, can't wait to get in my own bed etc

Started knickerwatch days ago though - can't help it. Trying to be positive but tomorrow is a big day for me as last cycle I started spotting 6dpt. Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey girls, 

Had first dose of Gonal-F earlier - a whole 450! Hubby and I nervous that we got it all wrong as ages ago since we saw nurse but looked at videos online and sure it's all ok - draw whole vial of liquid into powder, then draw out 450 of combined and shoot! (I hope).

BizyBee, I'm fine but feeling incredibly tired today with awful headaches but otherwise ok. Got 2 days of intense training tomorrow just outside London and due in back home at 6.30, just hope trains don't get jammed up and I'm late! I'm pleased I have 2 weeks off from 29 August!

Tans, fingers crossed for a spotting-free day tomorrow... but even if you do get some spotting, it doesn't mean game over. 

x


----------



## natp18

Hello everyone

Sorry not been on for some time. Just catching up on everyones news.
I went for my baseline scan and all was ok, well apart from the fact my AF was still there when they did the internal scan. As for my Af it's been so heavy and painful,has anyone else experienced a bad AF when down regging?....
Anyway scan was ok and told to start stimm drugs tomorrow, nervous about another injection but oh well! I am on 2 vials of menopau which they said is a low dosage....what has everyone else been on? 
I now have to go for 2 scans next Wednesday and Friday to check on what the stimm drugs have done...excited but scared as I don't want any bad news...
I asked the nurse when egg collect would likely be and she seems to think bank holiday Monday if all goes well....
Anyway that's where I am at, hope to get on here more and keep up todate with everyones future news

Chucking buckets of baby dust to all you lovely lasts

Hugs
Nay x


----------



## BizyBee

Glad you're heading home Tans! FX for no spotting (unless it's IB, of course)!

Trixie, sorry about the headache! Hope your training goes well. Not long before you are off from work.

Hi Natp! :hi: good luck with your stims. I was on a different medication (gonal f) and took 75 units. Hope the menopau works well for you!


----------



## hopesforababy

Trix, congrats on starting stims!!

Tiny and Helen, hope you are both doing well!

Glad you are heading home Tansey! Have a safe trip.

Bizy, any updates on your embies?

Hi Nat!! Hope you're doing well!

Nothing to report from me. I have beta on the 25th, but I'm going to POAS this weekend.


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope those were my last two shots of cetrotide and menopur, not liking those buggers
and my tummy is starting to look like a spaghetti strainer lol


----------



## BizyBee

No updates yet. It's early here, so can't call the Dr. for a while. I have technology training at school, so I'll have to sneak out for a few. I'll try to update from my phone!


----------



## tansey

I'm home :yipee: and so far all ok :)

This is what happens in a 5dt:

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining (this is me today hopefully)
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## BizyBee

Well, no news from me. I left a message with the Dr., but they close early on Thursdays and didn't hear back. They said they'd call with problems, so I am going to assume everything is going well. (Easier said than done!)

Tansey, thanks for the info. I haven't even had ET yet and I'm already thinking about testing. :dohh:


----------



## Helen76

Sounds like its going well Tansey, fingers crossed!

I'm sure you're right Bizy and no news is good news.

Hope the next few days go quickly for you Hopes and Tans.

Hi Natp - hope your injections go okay. Trix - hope you're doing okay also.

I've got to go back for another scan Sat and then will have EC on Tuesday.

This is my first time at IVF, do people normally wait for the blood tests or test beforehand? My intention at this stage (although I've not even had EC yet!) is to wait for the blood test as I think it would crush me seeing a HPT BFN and I would feel like I've jinxed myself :wacko: Honestly this TTC sends me doolally sometimes!!

H xx


----------



## BizyBee

It's all a matter of preference but I think I may poas ahead of time. I would like to be prepared for my blood results. It's not going to change the outcome either way but i'd rather know before hearing the dr. say it was negative. 

However, I have pma this will work so hoping I don't have to worry about all that.


----------



## hopesforababy

Hey everyone! Nothing new to report today, but just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone! Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## tinybutterfly

it'll depend what meds i get after ET, if they give me hcg my tests could be false positive


good news! tonight i get the trigger shot, EC on sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Tiny! Good luck with the trigger.

Hopes, FX all is well. xx

How's everyone else? Thinking of you girls!


----------



## TrixieLox

Wow, it's all go in this thread! Am doing well, had a minor panic last night when me and hubby suddenly got scared we weren't doing injections right but he saw nurse today and she reassured him. I've just been through 2 days of video editing training, exhausting but feel fine otherwise. 

GOD, I hope this works! It HAS to work!


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck with trigger tonight Tiny! I hope you get lots of good eggies on Sunday!

Yeah for transfer Bizy! Keep us posted on how it goes!

Trixie, hope you are doing well with stims.

Nothing really going with me. Trying to be patient, but it's not working very well! Having some lower back pain and some tingles in my stomach, but nothing big. I hope those little ones are getting cozy in there!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## BizyBee

It will work trix!!!

Hopes, think those are good signs.


----------



## tansey

Good luck today BB!

hopesforababy & loobylou - hope you're coping ok with the wait!

TrixieLox - i'm sure you and DH are doing just fine. Stay positive!

tinybutterfly - hope the trigger went ok and loads of luck for tomorrow!

helenttc - hope your scan is ok today.

natp & Inky - hope your stimming injections are going ok.

AFM - I have booked my blood test at the GP for 24th Aug - they couldn't fit me in on 25th and I reckon 1 day isn't going to make a huge difference. I won't get the result for days so I will probably have caved and tested anyway!

Where we are upto list  (I think) 

Tansey - testing 25th Aug
hopesforababy - testing 25 Aug
loobylou_01 - testing 30th Aug
BizyBee - ET 21st Aug testing 30th Aug
tinybutterfly - EC 22nd Aug
helenttc - stimming
TrixieLox - stimming 
NatP - stimming
Inky2006 - stimming

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Helen76

Hi everyone,

Scan went okay today. 14 follicles, 3 are 15mm plus, the rest are 10mm-14mm. They're hopeful that more will grow enough in time for Tuesday when my EC is. Still a risk that my left ovary is too high and they might not be able to extract from it but the best follicles are on my right ovary thankfully.

Have my shot tomorrow and then in at the Clinic at 8.30am on Tues!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend, good luck for the EC tomorrow Tiny and good luck for Tuesday Tansey.

H xx


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Scan went okay today. 14 follicles, 3 are 15mm plus, the rest are 10mm-14mm. They're hopeful that more will grow enough in time for Tuesday when my EC is. Still a risk that my left ovary is too high and they might not be able to extract from it but the best follicles are on my right ovary thankfully.
> 
> Have my shot tomorrow and then in at the Clinic at 8.30am on Tues!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, good luck for the EC tomorrow Tiny and good luck for Tuesday Tansey.
> 
> H xx

Hi Hun

Good news about your scan, I am sure all the other follicles will catch up by Tuesday'have my fingers and toes crossed for you' 
As for you ovary being to high,did they pick that up on the base line scan? It's another ivf complication I had never considered, I have been worried because of my tummy and had heard excess abdominal fat can make EC hard for them but never thought if my ovarys might be to high. I am sure they will do there best to get to it. 
Keep us updated Hun and I am chucking bucket loads of baby dust your way x


----------



## natp18

Hello Everyone

Hope your all well.

I am on Day3 of stimms and I feel awful but then again I can be very mard lol.
I feel so tired,week and feel a bit sick...sad really because it reminds me of my morning sickness I had with lillie:(
Is this normal to be feeling so run down? 
I am not in any pain though. Also is it me or did any of you feel twinges in your ovaries this early on stimms? 
Just gonna lay in bed for the rest of the day and hopefully sleep it off 

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## TrixieLox

Sorry you're not feeling great, Nat. I'm on day 3 of stimms too and I have definitely felt twinges. I had a bout of feeling terrible last night but didn't last long. I keep getting hot flushes! Just think: it will hopefully all be worth it. Make sure you look after yourself and drink lots of water. x


----------



## tansey

Nat like Trix said - you must drink loads of water and eat as healthily as possible. i defo had twinges about day 4. :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Well girls, I am officially PUPO! :yipee:
Out of 6, we had 4 great blastocysts. He said they were perfect! 
We put back two and froze two. The others were mediocre so he opted not to freeze them.

I had acupuncture just before and right after the transfer. I am so glad I did. It was extremely relaxing and I feel I've done everything I can to make this work. I'm also starting chinese herbs (recommended by my FS, as he highly recommends mixing western and chinese medicine). They are supposed to assist with implantation.

Introducing my babies.... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







blasts.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BizyBee

Helen, hope they keep growing!

Tiny, how'd the trigger go?

Trix, I had an occasional hot flash too. Hope the twinges mean your ovaries are kicking into high gear.

NatP, Hope you feel better soon. I agree with tans, drink lots of fluids!

Tans, how are you? So close to testing now. FX.


----------



## tinybutterfly

just fine, nurse came to give it to me last night (i was going to do it myself but freaked when i saw the lenght of that needle lol)

anyway, today i'm soooo tired... don't know if it's the trigger shot causing that
or the fact i've been up sooo early the past few mornings.


CONGRATS on your blasties!!!!! yay for being pupo, on to being just P!!! :D


----------



## tansey

Tiny loads of luck for EC!

BB - great pics!


----------



## Helen76

That's great news Bizy! Hopefully they'll be getting nice and snug :happydance:

Good luck Tiny!

NatP - I didn't have any symptoms but I think anything goes as our bodies are all different. I agree with the others, take it easy and drink plenty of water.

Getting ever closer Tans and Hopes! Thinking of you.

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

BB, fab pics and loving your attitude: you have done all you can so the rest is up to Mother Nature!!! 

Good luck tinybutterly!


----------



## TrixieLox

Girls, I asked this before but think my question got misinterpreted looking back: how many days were you on stimm injections for before you went in for EC? My nurse said they provisionally book people in for 2 weeks from the day stimm injections start (so 1 September for me and 14 days of stimming). Just trying to anticipate, if all goes well if next Wednesday will be The Day.


----------



## kelflowerchic

Hi everyone, been a few days since my last up date.

Two perky little embryos were put back Friday :)
Now just a waiting game :) 3rd September is D Day.

Hope everyone is doing well

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

update on me: i'm home again.
pick-up went well... they collected 16 eggo's!!! (which is slighly overstimulated as 14 is the cut-off for that here)
so in every follicle there was an egg, omg!
the nurse told me in advance that they expected many eggs as i had many
follies...but i didn't know, i never bothered to ask... so she told me
"yeah, i believe you have 15 follicles...but keep in mind not all may have an egg"
can't wait to call them tomorrow to hear how many got fertilized!
they say 2/3 is a good result, so around 10 probably.

bummer though, it will not be IVF but ICSI, sperm quality wasn't good enough
and they didn't want to risk not having anything fertilized

they prescribed me a whole list of meds to support the implantation
- babyaspirin
- diazepam (to calm the womb, not me LOL)
- utrogestan (progesteron)
- pregnyl (if necessary, my bloods wednesday will decide that)



TrixieLox said:


> Girls, I asked this before but think my question got misinterpreted looking back: how many days were you on stimm injections for before you went in for EC? My nurse said they provisionally book people in for 2 weeks from the day stimm injections start (so 1 September for me and 14 days of stimming). Just trying to anticipate, if all goes well if next Wednesday will be The Day.

10 days of stimming
day 11: trigger shot
day13: pick-up


----------



## tansey

Wow 16 is loads tiny! Good luck for your report tomorrow! 

kelflowerchic - congrats on being PUPO!

:dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats on 16 eggs Tiny! Way to go! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report!

Kel and Bizy, yeah on being PUPO! I hope your embies are getting nice and cozy.

Trix, Nat, Helen, it all goes by so fast when you are stimming. I hope your follies are growing nice and big! And twinges are very common, even early on :)

Tansey, how are you doing? I'm a wreck right now.

So I tested both 5 and 6 days early, and both were BFN. I didn't test this morning. I was having some soreness in my boobs at the end of last week, but it's gone away now. And I'm having AF like pains in my lower back more often now. This evening, I had a sharp pain on my lower left side (front side) that lasted for about 30 seconds. Then I had another one about an hour later. I don't know what to think and I'm going mad!!

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on being pupo Kel!

Tiny, that's great. FX for a good fertilization report. 

Hopes, thinking of you and keeping pma that all is well!

Trix, I stimmed for 8 days, triggered on day 9, EC was day 11.


----------



## tinybutterfly

thanks... can call in about 3.5 hours... can't wait
am scared too, they said to expect about 10 fertilized little troopers
if it's less i'm going to be sad.. shouldn't be... in the end, "only need one"


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Hope your all well

Tansey: Could you tell me what a PUPO is?
I have been reading through some of your post hun,just curious also very nosey lol.Is there any reason you chose Turkey for treatment?

I am on day 5 of stimms and still feeling no better arghh, I will be glad when the stimms are done. I have got a scan on Wednesday so hopefully the stimms are doing what they are meant too.

Oh quick question did you ladys continue to take down reg drugs at the same time as taking your stimms?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

PUPO - Pregnant until proven otherwise :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You continue taking down reg alongside stim to stop your body from releasing eggies :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

FX Tiny!

Nat, sorry you're still feeling sick. Hope stimming doesn't last much longer. I also continued the DR meds (just a lower dose) to prevent ovulation.

Yay Mummy, 3 days to go!


----------



## tinybutterfly

they've done icsi on 15 of my eggs and this morning we had 10 little troopers! yay
possibility for more but i won't hope for that...


----------



## TrixieLox

Great news tinybutterfly!

With my situation, I just gotta hope they get at least 3 eggs and those fertilise. *le sigh* 

Stimming going fine, apart from hot flushes worries me how easy this is. Am on 450 of gonal-F and was told it'd be hell but fine so far. Hope it's working!


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies :flower:

I just wanted to stop by and wish you all lots of luck. It's such a hard journey and you are all doind so well. Keep strong ladies!:hugs:

Trixie - I was told I would only have 2 eggs if that, but they got 3 and all 3 fertilised. So even if you don't have many eggs you're still in with a good shot!


----------



## tinybutterfly

TrixieLox said:


> Great news tinybutterfly!
> 
> With my situation, I just gotta hope they get at least 3 eggs and those fertilise. *le sigh*
> 
> Stimming going fine, apart from hot flushes worries me how easy this is. Am on 450 of gonal-F and was told it'd be hell but fine so far. Hope it's working!

i hope so too!!!

gonal-f is great... i was on 150 and 225, and i was worried it wasn't working either bc i had zero side-effects... but yeah... it even worked a bit too well


----------



## tansey

Tiny 10 is great!

Trix glad you are feeling ok so far!

helenttc - good luck for EC tomorrow!

MummyIwanabe - glad you can start soon!

natp18 - hope your scan on Wed goes well. I chose Turkey as on another forum there are a lot of ladies who have used the clinic so I knew what I was doing.

hopesforababy - are you testing tomorrow? Good luck hun!

BB and looby hope your 2ww flies by. It is ok at first and then the closer you get to test day the more the emotions kick in!

:wave: hi everyone

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay for 10 embies Tiny! :)

Trix, I also took gonal and didn't feel any different. Hope your follies are getting huge!

Thanks Spring! I am watching your siggy to see when your next cycle will be. Hope it's soon!

Tans, getting close now hun. Any symptoms? FX for you!

Helen, good luck with the EC!

Mummy and natp, :hi: 

Hopes, any more testing? Praying for you. xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats on 10 little embies Tiny! Way to go!

Nat, hope you are doing well. You're almost there!

Trix, glad to hear you are feeling good with your stimming!

Tansey, how are you doing? When are you testing?

I have my beta on Wednesday. I took another hpt this morning, negative. Good thing it was my last one otherwise I'd be torturing myself again tomorrow. I've lost all symptoms now, even af symptoms. My body doesn't know what the hell is going on apparently! Today has just been a really hard day. I've been crying on and off all day, and I'm having a hard time being positive. I'm still praying that there's a chance, though. Oh God, if you can hear me, answer my prayers. Answer all of our prayers!!!


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: sorry you have to go through all of this worry Hopes.


----------



## tinybutterfly

*helen*, today's your EC right?

goooood luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helen76

Bizy, Tiny and Tans - thanks O:) Just getting ready to head down for my Op.

10 embies Tiny!! :wohoo:

Hopes - so sorry this is turning out so hard for you. No symptoms is a good sign and you've done all you can now so I hope you find some peace today. Will be thinking of you.

Trix - I had no symptoms either. I was on Menopur. I told people at work because I thought I might be ill with it but looking back I could have got away without telling anyone.

Is today your test day Tansey? Have everything crossed (except my legs or else they won't be able to get the eggs out! :) )

Hi to everyone else and will update you later.

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

test day today Tans? i thought it was tomorrow!
goood luck to you toooo!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck Tansey for today or tomorrow! x


----------



## tansey

Thanks ladies - OTD is tomorrow but GP could ony fit me in today so I've been and won't get the results for 4-5 days! So will either poas today or tomorrow when DH is back from work.


----------



## tansey

hopesforababy said:


> Congrats on 10 little embies Tiny! Way to go!
> 
> Nat, hope you are doing well. You're almost there!
> 
> Trix, glad to hear you are feeling good with your stimming!
> 
> Tansey, how are you doing? When are you testing?
> 
> I have my beta on Wednesday. I took another hpt this morning, negative. Good thing it was my last one otherwise I'd be torturing myself again tomorrow. I've lost all symptoms now, even af symptoms. My body doesn't know what the hell is going on apparently! Today has just been a really hard day. I've been crying on and off all day, and I'm having a hard time being positive. I'm still praying that there's a chance, though. Oh God, if you can hear me, answer my prayers. Answer all of our prayers!!!

I have heard of several ladies who only got BFP on or after OTD so there is still hope hun :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

4-5 days! lol like you could wait that long! :) best of luck hun, do you have any symptoms? xx


----------



## tansey

No symptoms that can't be explained with the progesterone or estrogen :(


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ah that doesn't mean it won't be a bfp :hugs: loads of girlies had no symptoms. 

Not long now :)


----------



## tinybutterfly

that is a long wait!!!! as if this isn't stressful enough


----------



## Helen76

Hi, I'm back!

Feeling a bit groggy but it didn't hurt which was good.

Had a bit of mixed news, my left ovary played up and they couldn't get to it BUT they got 8 eggs from 8 follicles from my right.

Even better news though is DH's sperm sample was good enough for us to do IVF :) Its been a bit hit and miss so we thought we might have to for ICSI. I know success rates are equal for both but it just means that us conceiving naturally another time isn't totally ruled out.

I have to ring up tomorrow morning to see how many have fertilised.

4 or 5 days is a killer Tansey but just think how many days you've been through already. Fingers crossed it flies by or you get the result you want earlier than that.

:dust::dust: to us all.

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good news helen, 8 from your right alone is brilliant!

Hope they fertilise well and good news to hear IVF was sufficient rather than ICSI :)


----------



## tansey

BFN again :cry:

helen 8 is great! :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: So sorry Tans. I'm not giving up on you! xx

Great news Helen. GL with the fertilization report.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:cry: :hugs: tansey I'm so sorry I hope the test is wrong!

did u have any frosties and if so do you have to go back to turkey for them?


----------



## Helen76

Oh Tans ((((HUGS))))

if she hasn't shown her face it ain't over. Like Bizy I'm not giving up on you yet!

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ me neither, first hear what the bloods have to say



*helen*, great news!!!! can't wait to hear your fertilization report!


----------



## tansey

MummyIwanabe said:


> :cry: :hugs: tansey I'm so sorry I hope the test is wrong!
> 
> did u have any frosties and if so do you have to go back to turkey for them?

No frosties on either cycle.


----------



## TrixieLox

So sorry you're feeling down Hopes. And Tans, you're not spotting right so surely that's a good sign?! Remember both of you, you're PUPO. 

Helen, great result! 

I have my first stimms scan tomorrow. I hope they find at least 7 follicles, like I usually get and that they're all developing really nicely. I hope for even more then that but with my low AFC and high FSH, this is all I can hope for. x


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> So sorry you're feeling down Hopes. And Tans, you're not spotting right so surely that's a good sign?! Remember both of you, you're PUPO.
> 
> Helen, great result!
> 
> I have my first stimms scan tomorrow. I hope they find at least 7 follicles, like I usually get and that they're all developing really nicely. I hope for even more then that but with my low AFC and high FSH, this is all I can hope for. x

Hey Hun

I have got my first stimm scan tomorrow too,what times yours at?
Mines at 9.15am so nervous.
When I took clomid and went for follicle tracking I never responded well.I just hope that the stimms are working.
I am still feeling pretty drained from the stimms but hoping thats because its working.I would love to have at least 7 follicles,so excited to find out how many I have got if any!
I have another scan on friday too and hopefully if all goes to plan egg collection next Monday. Have they said when they hope to take you in for egg collection?
I havent got a clue what my AFC is but last month my FSH 4.9 so dont know how good or bad that is.

Keep us updated so excited to hear how tomorrow goes
hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Tansey Hun

Dont give up hope,like one of the other ladys said if she hasnt shown up its not over yet
PUPO

hugs
Nat xx

Helen

Aww shame they couldnt get to your ovarie,but fab news on 8 follicles from the other

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## TrixieLox

My scan is at the ridiculous hour of 7.45am Nat! I have no idea when my EC is - well, they said they provisionally book them in for 2 weeks after stimms start so next Wedn. Not sure they're open bank hol Monday if it were to be earlier. 

x


----------



## Helen76

Good luck for your scan Trix :) and good luck for ET Tiny, hope you get some top quality embies :)

And a special good luck to Hopes, sending lots of PMA your way! Will be thinking of you.

H xx:dust:


----------



## hopesforababy

Tansey :hugs::hugs:

But it wasn't your beta, right? I've been doing a lot of googling that many don't get a positive hpt until after beta.


----------



## hopesforababy

Helen, so pleased to hear that you got a good number from EC! And glad you didn't have any pain!

Nat and Trix, good luck with your scans tomorrow!

I have my beta in the morning. This evening I had just a spot of some blood when wiping, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's really just nothing. I've also been having a lot of clear discharge (sorry if TMI). Tansey, I'm going to keep on praying for the both of us. My daily devotional today said that we can either panic or pray. And that nothing is too small for God and that we shouldn't worry, but instead give our worries to God, because he will always provide for us. I have no other option but to believe in that.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck tomorrow trix and Natp. Fx for lots of follies!

Thinking if you tans and hopes. Praying for bfp's in a few days.

Tiny, hope your embies are going strong.


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey girls,

Scan went well, the drugs are working! Cos of my &#8216;condition&#8217; (low AFC and thin lining), I&#8217;m never gonna respond like most girls (eg, where you produce about 20 follicles), but they found the usual 7 but really good quality and my womb lining is good so hope it continues. Further scans Fri then Monday then, hopefully, EC Wedn or Fri. So all good so far&#8230; and feel fine, medication not doing much to me really! One follie is growing at a higher rate then the others and might 'pop' before the others but nothing they can do about it, anyone else had this? Due to the low amount of follies I produce, I need everything I get so hope the others catch up! 

It still kinda makes me sad how little I produce but all it takes is one egg and they seem really happy. 

Hope everything goes well for you NatP. x


----------



## TrixieLox

PS. Can one follie produce more then 1 egg (ha ha, sound so dim, I 'm not good with science!)


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ well i'm going to ask that today... while i was knocked out on the table for EC
my OH took pictures and there i see follicle fluid with two eggs in it, so i was wondering the same thing,
but of course OH couldn't explain haha

see here... the light gray area is follicle fluid, the big dark spot is blood aparently
and the little dark dots in the gray area, those are eggs... so as you can see, there's 2 in there,
is why i started wondering if it is possible to have two eggs in one follicle or if they mixed the fluid from two follies
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/punctie1.jpg

and i'm so happy you got good news!!! it's really all about quality, not quantity, and if you
have a good lining and no other problems, more power to you :)


i'm leaving in about 20 minutes or so... sooo anxious!!!!! can't wait to see my emby on screen!


----------



## tansey

Well it was still a BFN for me this morning. Hopes I pray your beta gives you good news!

Tiny you will be PUPO by now! 

TRix - 7 is good! I had a leading follie both cycles on the 1st they let it go to get the other 5 but on the 2nd they didn't and I only ended up with 3 mature enough.

BizyBee and Looby hope gthe 2ww is going ok.

Nat - how did your scan go?

Helen how are you doing?

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Helen76

Sorry that it's still BFN Tansey but like I said yesterday as long as she's not shown her miserable face it's all still to play for.

That's good news Trix, 7 is fine. I had 8 from one ovary and of them 6 were mature enough and all 6 have fertilised. I go in for ET on Friday. At the end of the day it's only the one that's needed.

I don't know about the number of eggs per follicle, sorry.

Hopefully you'll now be PUPO Tiny and good luck to everyone else. 

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: tansey


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladies

Well I am not sure how I feel about my scan . So this was my 1st stimm scan after being on menupor for 7 days...Doctor said follicles were all tiny but there were lots on both sides of the ovaries. They took some blood to see what's going on and are going to call me back before 4pm today, to let me know wether to up the dose of stimms. I am currently on 2 vials of menupor which is a small amount,doctor seems to think that maybe adding another vial may increase growth!!! I have to go for another follicle scan on Friday and now he thinks ec will be Wednesday instead of Monday as they originally thought. Did anyone else experience a similar situation where their eggs grew with a upped dose part way through. I also thought 7 days of stimm was a little to soon to establish how many follicles etc....or is this normal too.
I also discussed my preference for general over sedation, I think I made a fool of myself because I started to well up in my eyes and got the dreaded lump in my throat....but I told them I was scared of sedation due to past experiences...they said they would try and do general if there was a theatre and some one could administer it available. 
So today didn't go to plan as I am still non the wiser about how many follicles are there . Roll on Friday, hope they hurry up and call me to let me know my blood results

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## tansey

Nat on my 1st cycle I stimmed for 7days and they checked the follies and there were 11 but obviously not big enough yet, they kept dose the same and i only ended up with 5 embryos. 2nd cycle I was monitored every few days and my dose was upped and upped but I only stimmed for 9days and only ended up with 2 embryos.
So you can get your dose upped and they can catch up so don't worry about that. You can also stimm for longer than most people if necessary BUT the most important thing is you must feel that you are informed and understand what is going on AND you must make your feelings know -such as your sedation worry :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i got back a while ago but fell asleep in the couch the minute i laid down hehe.

we have one perfect 8cell embryo transferred, doc said it was textbook material hehe.
and we have 7 (omg!!!) other perfect ones for the freezer... wow... i never expected that,
especially bc they are sooooooooo strict when it comes to freezing.


----------



## tinybutterfly

TrixieLox said:


> PS. Can one follie produce more then 1 egg (ha ha, sound so dim, I 'm not good with science!)

i asked that, he said no, normally not (there's always the odd one out but very very very very rare).
he explained that what i saw was either 1) two follicle fluid clouds merged into one, or 2) the other dot was a particle of something else but not an eggo


----------



## Helen76

That's fantastic news Tiny, go embies go! Got everything crossed for you now :dust:

Natp - I was on 3 Menopur but I don't know how it all works and can't really advise you as this is my first cycle. What Tansey says makes sense though.

H xx


----------



## natp18

tinybutterfly said:


> i got back a while ago but fell asleep in the couch the minute i laid down hehe.
> 
> we have one perfect 8cell embryo transferred, doc said it was textbook material hehe.
> and we have 7 (omg!!!) other perfect ones for the freezer... wow... i never expected that,
> especially bc they are sooooooooo strict when it comes to freezing.


Fab news Hun x


----------



## tinybutterfly

nat, some need less days, some need more... day 7 is good to have an idea of how your body is responding
and then they adjust meds accordingly.
i got my scan at day 7 too, then doc saw i had decent sized ones on one side and 
smaller ones on the other side, so then he upped my dose to make the others grow,
then two days later switched me to menopur to let all eggs ripen more.

my EC was later than initially thought too, he had said friday/saturday, but it turned out to be sunday instead.

don't worry and have faith in your doc, he's handling based on experience, he knows how
a body usually reacts to the meds, so it's all in your best interest! if your eggs need more
time to grow, then so be it... do you normally have a late ovulation?
don't know if it has to do with it but my EC was very much the day i would have normally O'd on my own


----------



## TrixieLox

NatP, my dr said they know best by the second or third scan so hold tight till then and the drugs can make your follies grow loads in just 2 days. 

Yay tiny!!!!!!


----------



## tansey

Tiny that's great! :dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Tansey :hugs:

Nat, hoping for lots of growth before your next scan (they do grow a lot in a short period of time).

Tiny, congrats on being PUPO. Hope your "perfect" embie settles right in! Fab news about the frosties.


----------



## hopesforababy

Tansey:hugs::hugs:

Nat and Trix, hope you ladies continue to have some growth with those follies!

Yeah, Tiny, on being PUPO!!

Helen, hope you are doing well.

Bizy, how are you feeling?

So, I had my beta this morning. It was 24, which is positive, but it's a little lower than they would have liked. I am now scared that this means something is wrong, but, I kinda have a feeling that I had late implantation. I had these sharp pains on Sunday, then the brown spotting last night and this morning. Would that make sense and be a good reason for the low beta? Please, little one, hang on tight!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm feeling good. No symptoms other than from the progesterone and estrace. I have a busy weekend coming, so glad I have a distraction.

I posted elsewhere, but congrats. I agree it sounds like late implantation.


----------



## TrixieLox

Wow Hopes,are u saying u got a BFP or am I being dense?Congrats if so! 

Gah,slept so bad last night, hope it doesn't affect growth of follies!


----------



## natp18

hopesforababy said:


> Tansey:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nat and Trix, hope you ladies continue to have some growth with those follies!
> 
> Yeah, Tiny, on being PUPO!!
> 
> Helen, hope you are doing well.
> 
> Bizy, how are you feeling?
> 
> So, I had my beta this morning. It was 24, which is positive, but it's a little lower than they would have liked. I am now scared that this means something is wrong, but, I kinda have a feeling that I had late implantation. I had these sharp pains on Sunday, then the brown spotting last night and this morning. Would that make sense and be a good reason for the low beta? Please, little one, hang on tight!


Got my fingers crossed Hun
Keep us updated
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Sorry did mean to update last night but was so tired.
The hospital called me back telling me to stay on my 2 vials of menupor and not to up dose. I asked why when Doctor said upping my dose will make my follies grow! 
She said my bloods come back in correct range,they were looking at estrogen .... There range is between 1 and 5000 and my bloods read at 1200 so was within range. 
Haven't got a clue about this test,has anyone else had it?
So I am hoping come tomorrow my follies have grown .
Thanks for all your advice ladys

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## tansey

Nat loads of ladies have the blood test to check levels and so it is right that you stay on the same amount if that what the blood test says until the next scan.

Hopes - :yipee: I'm over the moon for you really! You can have late implantation and when you think about it your OTD is actually quite early for IVF as it was the same day as me and I had EC before you. Is your BFP showing up on a test now?


----------



## Helen76

Hopes that is great news! :happydance:

Even if it is low it wouldn't show unless it was positive. Keep relaxing and I'm sure things will be fine :)

I go for ET tomorrow and if my embies are as good as Tiny's (fingers crossed!) then because I'm under 35 (I'm 34 so only just!) and this is my first attempt they recommend I have one transferred but its up to me, I can have 2 if I want.

I can't decide because I would like to do it to increase my chances of getting pregnant and twins wouldn't be the end of the world but obviously there are more risks.

I know it will depend on the quality so it might be out of my hands but I need to have my decision ready just in case. What do you all think?

Thanks,
H xx


----------



## tansey

Helen it is a very personal choice.
I know the risks but to me the risks of having zero children is worse and I would have more than 2 put back if i could!
Your chance doesn't double with two though I think we were told 5% extra chance.
Where do you live - is this cycle on the NHS and have you got any more free goes?
I only had 1 free go and so now that I have to pay I want every chance possible.


----------



## Helen76

Thanks for that Tansey. You make a good point there, yes this is funded by the NHS and I know I'm incredibly fortunate to be eligible for another two attempts after this. 

I guess I was just thinking that I don't want to have to go through all this again, I think we'd all agree its an emotional rollercoaster, but I know there are women out there who would love to be in my position. I think I should probably go with just the one.

I guess I was also thinking that if we had twins then at least I would be guaranteed 2 children. I'm one of 4 and would love to have a big family. Life is hard sometimes isn't it, I was at a party with some social workers on Sat and one of them got a call to say a girl had had the baby and so they were sorting out getting it taken into care. It makes me so sad.

Thanks again,
H xx


----------



## loobylou_01

Hopes - that all sounds very positive, congratulations!

Glad all is going well for you other girls too.

AFM - no spotting or bleeding so far, am now 9dp 5dt, getting cramping pains though and do feel like AF could arrive at any time so don't know what to think. Positivity is in short supply at the moment! 

xxx


----------



## tansey

My blood HCG was less than 1 so defo BFN.

Good luck to the rest of you :dust:

Helen good luck with ET tomorrow (i would have two but it has to be your choice)


----------



## tinybutterfly

ohnoo *Tans*, i'm so sorry! i had high hopes for you!


*helen*, i'd go for two as well... if this one doesn't stick (but of course i'd be mooooore than happy if it does) then we are definatly getting 2 transferred each time after that,
i'd just looove twins


----------



## loobylou_01

Sorry it hasn't worked for you Tans, gutted for you. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Tans, so sorry. Xx

Helen, I'm putting back 2 (if I have 2!) and wud love to have twins! But you need to follow your instincts.

Another scan for me tomorrow. Thought I'd lost my appetite today but I just ate a choc chip shortbread so maybe not!


----------



## hopesforababy

Tansey:hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry that it didn't work for you hun. Thank you for your kind words and all of your support.

Ladies, it looks like it's about to get real busy in here! I am keeping fingers crossed for a lot of positive things to get here soon!

I have my second beta in the morning. I am scared to death. I had the brown spotting yesterday morning and then again this morning. I called the clinic again this morning because I'm just so worried, and she did not sound positive at all. And, she told me that it wasn't late implantation because that just doesn't happen. WTH? Why would one dr say it can happen and another say it can't??? I'm just praying that this little one holds on!


----------



## natp18

tansey said:


> My blood HCG was less than 1 so defo BFN.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you :dust:
> 
> Helen good luck with ET tomorrow (i would have two but it has to be your choice)

Hugs really sorry to hear that Hun xxx


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Tans, so sorry. Xx
> 
> Helen, I'm putting back 2 (if I have 2!) and wud love to have twins! But you need to follow your instincts.
> 
> Another scan for me tomorrow. Thought I'd lost my appetite today but I just ate a choc chip shortbread so maybe not!

Good luck for your scan Hun, I am with you on having 2 put back 
Xxx


----------



## natp18

hopesforababy said:


> Tansey:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry that it didn't work for you hun. Thank you for your kind words and all of your support.
> 
> Ladies, it looks like it's about to get real busy in here! I am keeping fingers crossed for a lot of positive things to get here soon!
> 
> I have my second beta in the morning. I am scared to death. I had the brown spotting yesterday morning and then again this morning. I called the clinic again this morning because I'm just so worried, and she did not sound positive at all. And, she told me that it wasn't late implantation because that just doesn't happen. WTH? Why would one dr say it can happen and another say it can't??? I'm just praying that this little one holds on!

Try not to worry, I would believe what the doctor told you over the nurse.
Good luck Hun
Xxxx


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

Hope your all well during this stressful time.

I am on my way in for my 2nd stimm scan now. Very nervous and I have a terrible feeling it's not gonna be good. I also have tummy ache and don't much feel like being scanned. Haven't got a clue what to ask today,do you think they ll be able to give me more info today in terms of quality,quality and size of follicles???
Some times I feel with medical staff they never give me the full picture.
Anyway just pulling into hospital so will update later

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## tinybutterfly

just ask what you want to know...
i don't know if there is a thing as "follicle quality" but they can definatly measure them,
tell you the sizes etc... i mean... i got two scan pictures from my second stimming scan hehe.

on the screen you'll see big blobs of black, organised as if they're a giant raspberry

no pictures of my troopers though, they don't want them to disturbed if it's not needed,
they already put them in the cathether etc in the lab, so by the time the doc comes to see me
there's no chance for us anymore to see them "life" hehe


----------



## TrixieLox

I just had my scan Nat and asked to see a run-down of sizes and so on, and they showed me. Try not to worry petal, try to be positive. Hope it goes well. 

Anyway, it went really well for me, follicles growing well and lining thicker then it ever has been so goes to prove these meds and IVF / ICSI is the way forward for me. I'm going in Monday for another scan then, depending on sizes, I'll be going in for EC Wedn or Fri. 

Anyone got any advice? I'll be under conscious sedation, anyone else went in under this? 

I'm feeling really good: positive, excited... and I have 2 weeks off work from this evening, hurrah! Plus am working on my novel and that's going well. Think it's good to have a distraction. x


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> I just had my scan Nat and asked to see a run-down of sizes and so on, and they showed me. Try not to worry petal, try to be positive. Hope it goes well.
> 
> Anyway, it went really well for me, follicles growing well and lining thicker then it ever has been so goes to prove these meds and IVF / ICSI is the way forward for me. I'm going in Monday for another scan then, depending on sizes, I'll be going in for EC Wedn or Fri.
> 
> Anyone got any advice? I'll be under conscious sedation, anyone else went in under this?
> 
> I'm feeling really good: positive, excited... and I have 2 weeks off work from this evening, hurrah! Plus am working on my novel and that's going well. Think it's good to have a distraction. x

Aw glad it went well Hun , thanks for message of encouragement/support.
Well it looks like we have similar scan days lol
So it's stimm day 9 and I had my 2nd scan . The follicles have grown since Wednesday the y said. They said I had 40 follicles all together ...the left had 16 and the right had 24. They were all tiny still with about 10 follicles being over 10m in size and the biggest being 14. So quality is there but size isn't though :(
I have been told to carry on stimms until Monday ,when they will scan and review growth. They seem to think egg collection will be Wednesday or Thursday. Just wondered how long you can be on stimms for before they stop.
So did they give you any idea of size and quanity? 
It looks as though this weekend will drag until Monday. 
Oh also met the anethatis who was lovely, I am being put to sleep through sedation now as they have stopped general all together,I feel more at ease after talking to the anethatis who was a lovely old man. Actually looking forward to it,he said he calls it happy juice the sedation because patient seem to love it lol....hope so
You got anything planned over your break?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

natp18 said:


> TrixieLox said:
> 
> 
> I just had my scan Nat and asked to see a run-down of sizes and so on, and they showed me. Try not to worry petal, try to be positive. Hope it goes well.
> 
> Anyway, it went really well for me, follicles growing well and lining thicker then it ever has been so goes to prove these meds and IVF / ICSI is the way forward for me. I'm going in Monday for another scan then, depending on sizes, I'll be going in for EC Wedn or Fri.
> 
> Anyone got any advice? I'll be under conscious sedation, anyone else went in under this?
> 
> I'm feeling really good: positive, excited... and I have 2 weeks off work from this evening, hurrah! Plus am working on my novel and that's going well. Think it's good to have a distraction. x
> 
> Aw glad it went well Hun , thanks for message of encouragement/support.
> Well it looks like we have similar scan days lol
> So it's stimm day 9 and I had my 2nd scan . The follicles have grown since Wednesday the y said. They said I had 40 follicles all together ...the left had 16 and the right had 24. They were all tiny still with about 10 follicles being over 10m in size and the biggest being 14. So quanity is there but size isn't though :(
> I have been told to carry on stimms until Monday ,when they will scan and review growth. They seem to think egg collection will be Wednesday or Thursday. Just wondered how long you can be on stimms for before they stop.
> So did they give you any idea of size and quanity?
> It looks as though this weekend will drag until Monday.
> Oh also met the anethatis who was lovely, I am being put to sleep through sedation now as they have stopped general all together,I feel more at ease after talking to the anethatis who was a lovely old man. Actually looking forward to it,he said he calls it happy juice the sedation because patient seem to love it lol....hope so
> You got anything planned over your break?
> Hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...

Sorry I meant quanity is there not quality lol


----------



## TrixieLox

Hiya Nat, my follies were about the same size as yours and they seemed really happy but then I'm lucky to get follis of a decent sized full stop. 

If they're saying you have EC next week then the follies must be growing fine. You usually have 3-4 scans before EC so looks good to me. Did they say your follies were small? They need to be about 18mm by your last scan so 14mm seems great to me - they grow at about 1.5 to 2mm a day so by next week, they'll be 18mm, even the small ones! 

x


----------



## Helen76

I'm so sorry that it was a BFN Tansey, my heart goes out to you. I hope you've got plenty of support around you. Go and neck yourself a couple of very large glasses of wine :hugs:

40 follicles Nat :shock: should be plenty of eggs for them to get too!

Hopes, hope you've had some more reassurance today.

Well I'm officially now PUPO! In the end I had one top quality embryo and one good embryo and the others were average. On the basis of the above they recommended that I took 2 on board so I've followed their advice. I didn't have any to freeze.

I feel a little gutted because I think the better the quality the better the chance of it working so I would have liked to have had more than one top quality but I'm still in with a chance so I just need to get some PMA going.

Hope everyone is okay.

H xx


----------



## tansey

Good luck for your 2ww Helen!

NAT and Trix - sounds like both your scans went well - you'll know on the next scan!

Hope everyone else is ok :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

how are we all doing???


today my blastie is supposed to hatch, so i hope it does


----------



## alilock

Hi All - Ia brand new to all of this . I dont even understand the terms you all are using . I live in Asia and I dont have big support system here ... all the help / support I can get on what to expect. I a on CD day 3 and will start meds on Sept 15. I am sooo scared .


----------



## tansey

alilock said:


> Hi All - Ia brand new to all of this . I dont even understand the terms you all are using . I live in Asia and I dont have big support system here ... all the help / support I can get on what to expect. I a on CD day 3 and will start meds on Sept 15. I am sooo scared .

Welcome :wave:
You should Join the September thread as they will be at a similar stage to you. Just ask about anything you don't underdstand and the ladies will help you.


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi Aliock! You'll find a lot of support on these boards! If you're starting meds in September, check out the September thread, *click here* as we're over a month ahead of you (but we can still be useful as you can keep an eye on this thread to see what to expect). 

Good luck! xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Ha ha Tans, great minds and all that. How you feeling Tans, what's next?


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi Tiny, good luck with the shell-breaking  Ha ha, I'm making you sound like a hen.

I feel a bit shaky and very drained today, am on mega drugs (375 gonal-f now so gone down, and 75 Menapur plus down stimms). The nurse called and she said they 'almost definitely' think I'll be going in for collection Wedn and they're 'very pleased'.


----------



## tinybutterfly

*pwoooook pwoooook pwokpwokpwok*

ohmy Trixie, not long now!!!!!!!!! whoohoo!!!!



hehhee the OH is terribly protective of me and says i have to rest (i'm sick of resting!!!)
i can't even take a trip with him to his mother, just in the car, out for 5 minutes and back again,
you know, just to put my mind off things...

so i told him the lawn needs mowing today and asked if i could do that,...no of course lol.
he said he'd do it later and i said "no it needs to be done today...either you do it or i do it anyway!"
guess who's mowing the lawn and going grocery shopping in a bit? LOL

although i might join for the grocery shopping, i crave stuff, eventhough our fridge is
full of stuff...it's not the right kind of stuff...ya know.
i desperatly want to eat the paté but can't have that anymore, oh i'll miss that! mmmm


----------



## hopesforababy

Tiny, Helen, Trix, and Nat, it sounds like you ladies are all doing really well. It's good to hear some positive words from you gals.

Tansey, how are you holding up?

I got my blood work in yesterday evening and it was not good. It shows that my numbers are going down and that I will be losing the pregnancy. I am totally devastated as this was IVF #3 and that's the end of the road for us. The doctor doesn't know for sure if it's the sperm (because of the cancer and radiation) or the eggs (because that's what really decides the quality of the embies). So we'll have to meet with him sometime in the next week or two, but he said that the next step would have to be donor. So the hopes that DH and I would have a biological child are out. Really just devastating.


----------



## tinybutterfly

omg hopes, what devastating news to get (((hugs))) so sorry to hear...really hope a miracle comes falling down from the sky somehow!


----------



## tansey

Oh Hopes I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## mercyme

Tansey, there's nothing I can say except I'm so, so sorry that you're going through this.


----------



## Helen76

Hopes, I'm so sorry. I just don't understand why this has to be so hard. I wish there was something I could say or do to make this even just a little easier for you. The only thing I can think of to say is that please give your OH a great big hug and try and get through this together. I'm sure you have a great relationship and some people never get to experience that, it's so precious and you should feel lucky although it might not feel like it at the moment. Also remember that a father is more than just a sperm donor, and what your OH can provide will be what your baby needs, who it was created by is irrelevant in a lot of respects.

Maybe give yourself some time out and then talk to other people who have been through the donor process. I really wish it hadn't turned out this way for you.

Thinking of you, much love
H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

so sorry hopes. X


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone.

Just want to say Tansey/Hopes really don't know what to say, so so sorry.
Trixie, Nat, Helen, Tiny, mercyme really praying for you all.

Well, my update is as follows. Am nearly at end of stimms, which I have hated every minute of. Mainly because I cannot do up trousers. I have put on about a Ib a day, seriously, wish I could say had been from eating cream cakes but have been healthy.

My scans have been going okay. So far have about 5 matured follicles on right side and on left have 15 folicles but about 7 -8 matured. That was on friday, so we shall see Monday. The lining is thickening well. Don't remember what thickness. Have a predicted EC for wednesday. So far all I can think of is going under general anesthetic and am very nervous. 

I don't know - what do we put ourselves through. Anyway, chin up everyone, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger - or something like thatxxxxxx:brat::


----------



## Helen76

Had a bit of a scare today. Had really bad stomach pains on my left side coupled with vomiting. Wondered if was OHSS but been back to Fertility Unit and then hosp and it turns out its to do with the fact they couldn't get the follies from my left ovary. Never felt pain like it.

Doc says it shouldn't affect my chances of success but I can tell you it has made me think twice about going through this again if it doesn't work. Would not want to go through that again.

Good luck for EC Inky, hope everyone else is ok.

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

helenttc said:


> Had a bit of a scare today. Had really bad stomach pains on my left side coupled with vomiting. Wondered if was OHSS but been back to Fertility Unit and then hosp and it turns out its to do with the fact they couldn't get the follies from my left ovary. Never felt pain like it.e end
> 
> Doc says it shouldn't affect my chances of success but I can tell you it has made me think twice about going through this again if it doesn't work. Would not want to go through that again.
> 
> Good luck for EC Inky, hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> H xx

Hi Helen, sounds alsolutely awful. Must be uncomfortable - hopefully it is also a sign of something positive and you won't have to go through it all again. I must admit I am having a bad day - EC in few days, and feel so uncomfortable with bloating that I feel I could not bear to go through this again. Having said that many people on here have been through it a number of times and I guess you forget the pain, I suppose it will be worth it in the end.x


----------



## Helen76

Thanks Inky. Sorry you're suffering so much.

Do you think it's worth an updated list of where we're all at? Tansey do you want to do it or would you prefer me to?

Just watching Pharrel Williams on TV, he's very tasty!

H xx


----------



## tansey

Update - but you will all have to confirm pls

Tansey :hugs: 
hopesforababy :hugs:
loobylou_01 - testing 30th Aug
BizyBee - testing 30th Aug
helenttc - testing 7th Sep?
tinybutterfly - testing 8th Sep?
TrixieLox - stimming 
Nat - stimming
Inky - EC 1st Sep?

:dust:


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Hi Tiny, good luck with the shell-breaking  Ha ha, I'm making you sound like a hen.
> 
> I feel a bit shaky and very drained today, am on mega drugs (375 gonal-f now so gone down, and 75 Menapur plus down stimms). The nurse called and she said they 'almost definitely' think I'll be going in for collection Wedn and they're 'very pleased'.

Hope your feeling better Hun.Glad all went well 
Hugs
Nat


----------



## natp18

hopesforababy said:


> Tiny, Helen, Trix, and Nat, it sounds like you ladies are all doing really well. It's good to hear some positive words from you gals.
> 
> Tansey, how are you holding up?
> 
> I got my blood work in yesterday evening and it was not good. It shows that my numbers are going down and that I will be losing the pregnancy. I am totally devastated as this was IVF #3 and that's the end of the road for us. The doctor doesn't know for sure if it's the sperm (because of the cancer and radiation) or the eggs (because that's what really decides the quality of the embies). So we'll have to meet with him sometime in the next week or two, but he said that the next step would have to be donor. So the hopes that DH and I would have a biological child are out. Really just devastating.


Sorry to read this Hun, praying for you
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Helen76

Hi,

I'm due to test on the 7th. Just been having a look around though and it looks like it might have been good news for both Bizy and Looby!!! Come on girls update us!:happydance::happydance:

H xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi girls. Just wanted to wish all those testing soon good luck and send loads of :hugs: to those it didn't work out for. Ours is in October/November, so kinda nervous.

And Helen, I agree.....Pharell Williams is very tasty indeed :winkwink:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I just got back from my weekend away so haven't had a chance to read back. I will later. I'll get my beta results later today, but wanted to update with this morning's test! I'll post once I get the call. :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







test 8-30.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrixieLox

Yay BizyBee, that's amazing news!

Had a final scan today and EC booked in for Wednesday 12pm, woop woop! Good news too: 4 more follicesl have turned up since scan on Friday so that's 11 overall, more then I've had before so really pleased, hope the eggsies they produce are good enough to fertilise! 

x


----------



## BizyBee

Trix, your news is amazing too. 4 new follies in just a few days! Yay. xx


----------



## TrixieLox

PS. Pharrell Williams is hawwwwwwwt! On stimms, I have got reallly naughty and lusting after every hot man on TV, ha ha! I was even like 'hmmm' watching Alex Pettyfer in Stormbreaker yesterday. He's, like, 17!!!


----------



## TrixieLox

How you feeling BizzyBee? Any symptoms? I bet you're well chuffed


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats BB! :yipee:

Tansey 
hopesforababy 
loobylou_01 - testing 30th Aug
BizyBee - :bfp:
helenttc - testing 7th Sep
tinybutterfly - testing 8th Sep?
TrixieLox - EC 1st Sep
Nat - stimming
Inky - EC 1st Sep?


----------



## TrixieLox

Thanks Tans!



tansey said:


> Huge congrats BB! :yipee:
> 
> Tansey
> hopesforababy
> loobylou_01 - testing 30th Aug
> BizyBee - :bfp:
> helenttc - testing 7th Sep
> tinybutterfly - testing 8th Sep?
> TrixieLox - EC 1st Sep
> Nat - stimming
> Inky - EC 1st Sep?


----------



## loobylou_01

Hi girls sorry I haven't updated on here been away for the bank hoilday weekend! Well we broke on friDay and tested early, BFP for us! Very shocked scaRed excited! Spoke to the clinic this morning and going for scan on 23rd september! Also got to contact my GP. Done 7 tests so far still can't believe it. Hpe everyone ok will catch up properly later as doing this on phone x x


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'll test september 8 but it's possible it's not reliable bc of the HCG shot that might
still be lingering in my system, but i'll know for sure september 10!

any news *BizyBee*????????
ETA: nm, aparently you shared the news and i overlooked it a minute ago
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inky2006

BizyBee and loobylou that is fantastic news. Very pleased for youx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

congrats bizybee and loobylou :)


----------



## TrixieLox

Wow, yay for the BFPs!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I have not been proven otherwise! I am PREGNANT! :cloud9: :dance:

Beta was 145 and progesterone was 272. I am so excited. Praying my level increases on Wednesday. Thanks so much for the well wishes!

I have had a chance to look back on the thread. I've been away and missed a lot.
Sending lots of love and hugs to tansey and hopes :hugs: Thinking of you.
Tiny & Helen, our PUPO gals, FX your embies are getting nice and cozy.
Trix, Nat, & Inky, hope those follies are getting huge and your EC is really soon!
Looby, congrats hun!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations Bizy and Looby! Way to go!

Tiny and Helen, I hope you are both doing well in your wait :)

Keeping you all in my thoughts..........


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyou!!!
yesyes, doing well, two days now before we leave on holiday so i have plenty to do,
make sure i have all the dresses packed i want hehe and my brother (who lives abroad)
requested some things so i have to go shopping for him here too... i'll be busy!
tonight my last hcg shot! yay


----------



## Helen76

Bizy and Looby - that is just the most fantastic news!!! You must be over the moon, woo hoo!! Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Come on Tiny over to me and you now :)

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh i hope so!!!

for some reason i'm not feeling all that positive today...
i called the FS to make the apointment for bloodwork, so now i have a definate date,
september 9, 8.30am...and then i'll know the results 12 hours later, omg what a wait that'll be!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congratulations Bizy and Looby!!!!!

And good luck to the ladies waiting to test.....tiny and helen!! Wishing you all the very best.

I'll be stalking this thread as I prepare for mine in October. This is proving to be a very lucky thread indeed!!!!


----------



## kelflowerchic

Morning everyone,

Well not long now, my pregnancy test due friday morning, feeling very low and doubtful as feel no different and have no symptons :( im also sure ive got period pains :( 

CONGRATULATIONS LOU AND BIZY :)

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## tansey

Tansey :hugs:
hopesforababy :hugs:
loobylou_01 - :bfp:
BizyBee - :bfp:
kelflowerchic - testing 3rd Sep
helenttc - testing 7th Sep
tinybutterfly - testing 9th Sep
TrixieLox - EC 1st Sep
Nat - stimming
Inky - EC 1st Sep?

Huge congrats Lou! :yipee:
Glad your bloodwork confirmed BB!


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Had a bit of a scare today. Had really bad stomach pains on my left side coupled with vomiting. Wondered if was OHSS but been back to Fertility Unit and then hosp and it turns out its to do with the fact they couldn't get the follies from my left ovary. Never felt pain like it.
> 
> Doc says it shouldn't affect my chances of success but I can tell you it has made me think twice about going through this again if it doesn't work. Would not want to go through that again.
> 
> Good luck for EC Inky, hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> H xx

OMG Hun,hope your ok hun?
Sounds terrible
hugs
nat xx


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Yay BizyBee, that's amazing news!
> 
> Had a final scan today and EC booked in for Wednesday 12pm, woop woop! Good news too: 4 more follicesl have turned up since scan on Friday so that's 11 overall, more then I've had before so really pleased, hope the eggsies they produce are good enough to fertilise!
> 
> x

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Fab news hun,I have my fingers crossed that those follicles produce amazing eggs that fertalise :thumbup::thumbup:
Keep us updated
hugs
nat x


----------



## natp18

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls, I just got back from my weekend away so haven't had a chance to read back. I will later. I'll get my beta results later today, but wanted to update with this morning's test! I'll post once I get the call. :wohoo:

Fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## natp18

loobylou_01 said:


> Hi girls sorry I haven't updated on here been away for the bank hoilday weekend! Well we broke on friDay and tested early, BFP for us! Very shocked scaRed excited! Spoke to the clinic this morning and going for scan on 23rd september! Also got to contact my GP. Done 7 tests so far still can't believe it. Hpe everyone ok will catch up properly later as doing this on phone x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Fab news:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## natp18

OMG just catching up on everybodys news over the last few days,things change so quickly on here.
So sorry to read that some of you have been having a bad time of it sending you hugs
On a happier note I have seen some BFP and posative scans,fab news ladys

As for me,well EC is tomorrow at 10.30pm arghhhh so nervous.

I had my final scan yesterday after having stimming for 11 days on menopour. The scan itself showed my left ovarie was being lazy but the right made up for it.
The previouse scan showed 40 follicles but only ten were above 10mm.....well those 10 follicles have grown,which is fab but a bit disappointed the others didnt catch up....but I know i should be greatful and I am. 
I am just a bit concened I may loose some of the bigger follies that were about 24/26 mm before EC.They didnt mension it but surely it could happen right??????
I took my HCG shot last night at 10.30pm and my last brusalin at 5pm,so will enjoy a day off today from injections "very happy about that"
Will my follices continue to grow right up until egg collection or do they stop when HCG shot is given????
Oh he seemed to think that I would get about 8 eggs but that was just a guess,I wa wondering what percentage of follicles generally have eggs in them? Has any stats been published about this

I am staying in bed today and resting because I am begining to feel uncomfortable down below plus I am feeling run down and ended up with a cold sore,arghhhhh so nervous about tomorrow.
Oh how long after collection do they let you know how many eggs were in the follicles? I hope they tell me tomorrow

Hugs to all
Nat xxx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ OH could be there with me in the operating room for EC, then they told him how many eggs we had, so i knew right when i woke up (i had general anaesthesia, big fan of that lol)

then they also told me officially in a talk the nurse had with us (when i was properly awake haha)
along with explaining my medication scheme etc, fertilization rates, freezing-standards,...


----------



## TrixieLox

Good luck with tomorrow Nat, you'll have gone in an hour and a half before me, will be thinking of you! I don't know the answer to your questions, am intrigued to know myself. I'm hoping for at least 3 eggs - this is my 'self-defence' mechanism. Deep down, I hope all 11 follicles produce good quality eggs! But 3 will be good. Hell, 1 will be good!

I can't believe I can't wear makeup, I have the spottiest chin at the moment! 

Not sure whether to wear contact lenses either! 

Ha ha, I'm more worried about this stuff then anything else! x


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck with EC Trix, Inky, and Nat! Will be thinking of you.

Kel, Helen, & Tiny, :dust: hoping for your bfp's in a few days time!

Isi Buttercup, :hi: hope you were able to get some tips from us. Good luck with your upcoming cycle!

Tans, Hopes: thinking of you.


----------



## tansey

Good luck with EC tomorrow Trix, Inky, and Nat :dust:


----------



## tinybutterfly

TrixieLox said:


> Not sure whether to wear contact lenses either!
> 
> Ha ha, I'm more worried about this stuff then anything else! x

wasn't sure either, so i wore my glasses for the EC

but when i had my lap & dye i went in with my contacts, took them out for surgery,
wore my glasses the rest of the evening (you doze off on and off)
but the next day i was wearing my contacts again

yeah...i'm vein like that LOL, just for myself though bc i had a single room haha


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Good luck with tomorrow Nat, you'll have gone in an hour and a half before me, will be thinking of you! I don't know the answer to your questions, am intrigued to know myself. I'm hoping for at least 3 eggs - this is my 'self-defence' mechanism. Deep down, I hope all 11 follicles produce good quality eggs! But 3 will be good. Hell, 1 will be good!
> 
> I can't believe I can't wear makeup, I have the spottiest chin at the moment!
> 
> Not sure whether to wear contact lenses either!
> 
> Ha ha, I'm more worried about this stuff then anything else! x

Hey Hun

Be thinking of you too Hun, gonna take my phone in so will keep you update ,fingers crossed everything goes well for you. Arh are you nervous yet? 
You being put to sleep by sedation? 
My other half has said we would watch our nephews tomorrow afternoon....bit pissed off as sometimes I feel that he dosent understand how draining this all is for me,then when I do try to explain it comes across as me being self centred.so I am gonna need my bed come tomorrow night.

My skin has gone terrible too,they have told us no deodorant , make up or even washing in strong scented soap is a no go......gonna feel really minging.
I now feel that I am lucky to get this point but so scared to fall at the last hurdle.
Off out for tea tonight as I probably won't eat until tomorrow afternoon

Hope everyone is well
Thinking of you all and praying for all our happy endings to come true
Hugs
Nat c


----------



## TrixieLox

Nat, I'm on conscious sedation, which the nurse says will probably put me to sleep. Am feeling quite weak and tired on the hCG injection. Lucky you, going out, I suggested that to hubby but he can't be bothered *le sigh* Men huh?


----------



## Helen76

Best of luck for tomorrow Trixie and Nat - will be thinking of you.

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

goodmorning!

yess, keeping fingers crossed for you both!!!! com'oooon eggies!!!



i'm not really feeling it anymore, the HCG shot really messed with me,
woke up nauseous tonight and every time i get up in the morning i feel as if AF is
going to start, so i don't think it worked for me, better prepare for the worst


----------



## natp18

tinybutterfly said:


> goodmorning!
> 
> yess, keeping fingers crossed for you both!!!! com'oooon eggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really feeling it anymore, the HCG shot really messed with me,
> woke up nauseous tonight and every time i get up in the morning i feel as if AF is
> going to start, so i don't think it worked for me, better prepare for the worst

Aw thanks Hun

Come on posative mental thinking,you will be fine. I have read alot of posts similar to yours and they have got their bfp...
I have my fingers crossed honey
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Nat and Trixie :hugs:


----------



## natp18

Argh sat in the waiting room very scared now,I can't believe that I am actually at this stage. Thinking of all the other ladies who are on this post and sending you lots of baby dust...
Right other half has just gone off to do his bit
I will update you all after
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck girls!

Tiny, don't give up. Preg symptoms are very similar to AF. Pma for you!


----------



## loobylou_01

tinybutterfly said:


> goodmorning!
> 
> yess, keeping fingers crossed for you both!!!! com'oooon eggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really feeling it anymore, the HCG shot really messed with me,
> woke up nauseous tonight and every time i get up in the morning i feel as if AF is
> going to start, so i don't think it worked for me, better prepare for the worst

Don't give up hun, try and stay positive, i know it is so hard, i was honestly convinced that af was on the way, i felt exactly the same and i cried and cried when we did the test, apologising to dh that it hadn't worked and then what d'ya know, that line appeared and it was a bfp! xxx


----------



## natp18

Well what can I say apart from that I feel gutted.
After all the follicles they only got 6 eggs from collection,so upset as they thought I would of got more given my age and follicle size.I have also been told 6 is classed as below average!
Then they told me a high percentage will fail to fertalise or develop.
Then my partner and family don't seem to relies why I am so upset.
The sedation was fine but feeling the pain, also have some blood loss. Had a argument with OH as I feel he has no consideration and quite frankly not a loving bone in his body today. So now all I wanna do is rest . Today really hasn't been everything I hoped for,silly me I should know by now not to have any expectations lol

Oh well hope everyone else is having a better day
I'll update you tomorrow after hospital call to let me know if they fertilised

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## TrixieLox

So sorry you're not in a good place Nat. Why don't they think most won't fertilise? Cos of the sizes? I thought they couldn't tell at this stage? Sorry you had an argument with your OH, it's not fair he's being like this. 

Well, we got 6 from 11 follicles (6 follices of which were of the optimum size so it was the maximum they hoped for!) and they were delighted (but remember, I'm classed as having a diminished ovarian reserve so that's really good for me). She said she perceives no problems occurring and we should have 2 healthy embryos to transfer Friday. I think they're really into positive thinking at Care as not sure how they can know until they check. 

The precedure was fine, felt some pain but the guy with the drugs kept an eye on me and upped my dosage when I needed him too. I didn't sleep, just felt kinda stoned, reminded me of my uni days ;-) In no pain either but then I did only have 11 follies. 

Hubby's swimmers were 'above average' which is great. So we're very pleased, as pleased as we can be considering my ovarian reserve. 

Now sitting at home, being waited on hand and foot by hubby and my little jack russell! I have a bunch of magazines and newspapers to read, and some films to watch and I feel slightly sedated rather then my usua; hyper self so all good.


----------



## tansey

Nat and Trix well done on 6 each - I had 6 both times and ended up with 2 to transfer 3 days later.
Wish you loads of luck for your fertilisation report tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone, 
I had ec today. was so nervous. Felt so sick. However, general anesthetic not as bad a first thought. Nat I know you are worried about eggs collected, but it really does only take one. I had 23 collected. You might think thats great but I am so worried about getting OHSS and also I have read alot of threads whereby even with a great number the quality may well be low, so may have little fertilisation. We'll just have to wait and see. On a positive note I am very happy and glad its over - and like trixie am being waited on. Although, the kitties aren't doing a good job - unlike Trixie's jack russell - might have to make them redundant. Trixlielox pleased that all went well you sound so chilled. Tansey thanks for the positivity.
xxxx Baby dust to allx


----------



## tansey

Great number Inky! :dust: for a good fertilisation report!


----------



## tinybutterfly

drink lots and lots of water Inky, i had to do it too as i was/am at risk for OHSS


----------



## kelflowerchic

natp18 said:


> Well what can I say apart from that I feel gutted.
> After all the follicles they only got 6 eggs from collection,so upset as they thought I would of got more given my age and follicle size.I have also been told 6 is classed as below average!
> Then they told me a high percentage will fail to fertalise or develop.
> Then my partner and family don't seem to relies why I am so upset.
> The sedation was fine but feeling the pain, also have some blood loss. Had a argument with OH as I feel he has no consideration and quite frankly not a loving bone in his body today. So now all I wanna do is rest but oh no can't do that as his nephews need watching. Today really hasn't been everything I hoped for,silly me I should know by now not to have any expectations lol
> 
> Oh well hope everyone else is having a better day
> I'll update you tomorrow after hospital call to let me know if they fertilised
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Nat x


Awwww Nat,

I only have 5 collected and one broke so that left four and they said they only expect 3 to possibly fertilize as they werent good enough quality!!! Two made it in the end and those to have gone back :) Stay positive as hard as it is!!!

I havent given up yet my test due in morning and i feel nothing!!! but theres always hope :)

Thinking of you

Kel xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck kel x


----------



## tansey

Good luck for tomorrow Kel :dust:


----------



## TrixieLox

Just had call from embryologist, 3 of the eggs fertilised so they'll be popping 2 back in at midday tomorrow, yay! Can't believe, considering my problems, we've ended up with 2 embryos and 1 that might be frozen! I really, in my hearts of hearts, didn't think we'd come this far! Hurrah!


----------



## kelflowerchic

TrixieLox said:


> Just had call from embryologist, 3 of the eggs fertilised so they'll be popping 2 back in at midday tomorrow, yay! Can't believe, considering my problems, we've ended up with 2 embryos and 1 that might be frozen! I really, in my hearts of hearts, didn't think we'd come this far! Hurrah!

Thats briliant :)

Fingers and toes are crossed :) 

xxxxx


----------



## tansey

Trix that's great! Good luck for tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey tansey, what's your next steps? :hugs:


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

That's fab news trixilot 

I got my call today , after other half gave the perfect sample the idiots still did icsi which I am annoyed with considering 1 of my precious 6 eggs was damaged during the icsi procedure. We lost that egg. Then lost another 2 due to no fertilisation and there is another that is unlikely to make it but they will do another check on it later. As it stands we have 2 embies that are going to be put back in at 3 pm tomorrow, but we have been warned that they could die before then. Ask about qualities but they said they couldn't comment on that until tomorrow.
Feeling gutted as my clinic said my egg reserve was fantastic and my drastic weight loss and given I am young too I should get some excellent results, this dosent seem excellent to me . I am greatful that I have 2 but my expectations were set to high and now I feel gutted

Sorry to moan, thinking of you all
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my expectations were high too because of what the clinic told us. I was told because of my age my egg reserve etc I would get excellent results. As it happens I got less eggs than expected, 4 weren't mature and the quality was fair-poor. I still had 2 put back in and even though it didn't work for me - all you need it 1 or 2 an sometimes lowquality embies make it and top grades don't! it's a lottery so try not to worry, long as you have something to transfer tomorrow you're in with a shot :)


----------



## tansey

Nat fingerscrossed for tomorrow for you - our two made it to day 3 to be transfered! :dust:




MummyIwanabe said:


> hey tansey, what's your next steps? :hugs:

We have a review appointment with our clinic in Coventry where we did our 1st IVF. Hoping to do our 3 free iui while we save and decide which clinic to use next for IVF.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:thumbup:

hope the follow up goes well and you can get started with IUI soon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That sounds awesome, Trixi!! Good luck tomorrow.

Nat, I agree with MummyIwannabe.....all you need is 1 or 2 to be successful. Sending you loads of :hugs: against tomorrow :hugs:

Good luck, Tansey. I pray the IUIs work, so you don't have to bother with another IVF.


----------



## TrixieLox

Hi Nat, how do they have the info that some of the embryos might not survive? Our nurse didn't even mention the possibility they wouldn't survive and seemed absolutely sure we'd have 2 to transfer tomorrow. Maybe it's cos hubby's swimmers are such high quality? Just seems strange your clinic know enough to say they might not survive?

Anyway, you must think positive thoughts. Remember, only 2 can be put back in anyway (or 1 if NHS) and you have 2. So try to get your mind in a positive frameset cos your embies need their mummy to be positive and excited.


----------



## natp18

tansey said:


> Nat fingerscrossed for tomorrow for you - our two made it to day 3 to be transfered! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyIwanabe said:
> 
> 
> hey tansey, what's your next steps? :hugs:
> 
> We have a review appointment with our clinic in Coventry where we did our 1st IVF. Hoping to do our 3 free iui while we save and decide which clinic to use next for IVF.Click to expand...


Hello Hun

I am thinking if other halfs samples have now improved maybe I should try that iui too next time. In my area we only get 2 MHD funded cycles. Rather than use my final attempt up I am thinking iui may be a option. Will the nhs fund it if we have had a attempt at icsi? 
Oh you mentioned day 3 transfers, is it good or bad if it's a day 3?
Is mine classed as a day 3 then? Or does it have to be 72 hrs to be classed as a day 3 transfer?
Sorry for all the questions. How are you at the moment?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## tansey

Nat EC is day 0 (ovulation day), you get your fertilisation report on DAY1, then many are put back on day2 or some clinics do day3. I had day 3 the 1st time as I had 5 embryos and there wasn't enough difference in them to be able to choose which 2 to put back. If you only have two then the sooner they are back in you the better - mummy is better than an incubator!
You would have to check with your pct or clinic as to whether you are entitled to free IUI. We were entitled to 1 IVF and 1 frozen cycle (we had none though) and 3 iui. The clinic said I could do iui first or after IVF.
My problem is one of my tubes are blocked so if the follicles grow on that side they will canx the cycle.

Mummy hope your cycle's going ok?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Got my first scan tomorrow. Suffering this time earlier than last time, feel really uncomfortable :( hopefully they're growing and are better quality this time.


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Hi Nat, how do they have the info that some of the embryos might not survive? Our nurse didn't even mention the possibility they wouldn't survive and seemed absolutely sure we'd have 2 to transfer tomorrow. Maybe it's cos hubby's swimmers are such high quality? Just seems strange your clinic know enough to say they might not survive?
> 
> Anyway, you must think positive thoughts. Remember, only 2 can be put back in anyway (or 1 if NHS) and you have 2. So try to get your mind in a positive frameset cos your embies need their mummy to be positive and excited.

Hello Hun

They said that I needed to bare in mind that a % of they don't last to transfer and if they did stop fertilising before transfer tomorrow they would call me. I think they are going off past experiences.
Aw your right I do need to be posative hun. I am feelin pain below still, how are you?
What time is transfer tomorrow Hun?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## TrixieLox

Nat, my transfer is at 12 tomorrow. Had some pain in the night, just feel bloated now. SO bored at home! I mean, I'd rather be here then at work but feel all restless. And I have another week off next week!


----------



## Helen76

Good luck for tomorrow Kel :dust::dust:

Trix and Nat - good luck for ET. Hope you get some top quality embies put back in :)

Hope everyone else is okay.

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

O my Lord, SO bloated, it's uncomfortable. How to deal with it? Drinking loads of water but ergh, horrid. I only had 6 eggs retrieved from 11 follies!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ah man last time I had that I was rolling round in agony. It's the follicles rubbing on your bowel. You can try peppermint tea, lactolose, but nothing really helps. It's terrible :( 

Hope u feel better soon :) xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck today, Trixie and Nat :hugs:.


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone, good luck trix and nat. 

I think I may go in tomorrow for ET. But only one embie to be transferred as under NHS, seems unfair as nearly 35 years old. At the moment am in the running for blasocyst transfer on Monday but to be honest feeling that ET is more likely to be tomorrow - don't think will get that far. Trix, I feel bloated too my stomach is like a rock. I had 23 eggs extracted. 11 fertilised in the end. Feel fed up being at home too. Truth is I would love to get hammered. I think that would help me a great deal at the moment LOL. By the way good advice MummyIwanabe. Good luck for your next cycle by the way.

Also, Tansey I really wish you best for your IUI's. You have been so supportive to everyone on this thread, you will make a great mumxx

Also good luck to those of you testing soon, Tiny and Helen and any one of you I have left outxxxx


----------



## TrixieLox

My gorgeous little embies (or 'blighters' as I keep calling them for some reason) are in now! 2 of them, one grade 2, the other grade 3 - the grade 3 is forming quicker then the grade 2 and now 6 cells! It was pain-free, just a little uncomfortable and the staff at Care are really amazing.

God, i hope this works! I want to be positive, I know how important that is but SO scared this will all come to nothing. I am a teeny bit worried about the grade 3 embie but hear loads of girls get preggo with grade 3.


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Trixie

Thats great - sounds like progression is good on grade 3 and is a little fighter. Am very positive for you. Keep visualising. x


----------



## natp18

Hello trixilot

All sounds fab Hun, they didn't mention nothing about grades of cells. They said the 2 embies that survived were ok and one was better than the other. 1 embie was 4 cells and the other was 6 cells. She said that was right for a day 2 transfer.... 
I am now off home to lay down and rest. Hope your feeling well
Hugs
Nat c


----------



## Helen76

Hi, how is everyone doing?

This morning I started spotting so I think that means I'm out :( i'm absolutely devastated. I always spot but I thought the progesterone suppositories would help with that. I can't help wondering if I'll ever get pregnant, maybe I've just left it too late. I know it's not totally out of the question that I could be pregnant but don't think I can hope any more. I feel heartbroken.

H xx


----------



## natp18

Helen Hun

It could be implant bleeding and I am really hoping it is with all my heart. I had it with my angel lillie, actually had alot of bleeding that looked like a period
I have fingers crossed Hun. When can you do a test? 
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Helen76

Thanks Nat. I'm due to test on Tuesday. I guess I could test before then but don't know if the hcg injection would still be in my system and would give me a false positive. I'll just have to hang on I think.

Hope your embies are getting nice and cosy.

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Sorry you're feeling down Helen but the nurses at Care were very clear when they said bleeding is common in early pregnancy. But understand you're concerns, I'd be the same. Keep hoping. x


----------



## Inky2006

Helen sorry to hear about your concerns. However just this morning was advised by clinic that can bleed and still be pregnant like Trixie nad Nat have said. Keep being positive - I know is hard. I'm the worst I am at the beginning of two week wait and am relatively calm at the moment. In one weeks time will be out of my mind I expect. Good luck you might be pleasantly surprised.

Anyway, hope everyone else is bearing up I am trying to be positive. This is my first IVF but am preparing myself for more. Its a rollercoaster - and I miss the old me abit, those carefree happy days. Alcohol in abundance. University days having loads of fun trying not to get pregnant - if only I knew then what I know now. Might of been less careful (Am joking!) Anyway good news is I had an 8cell grade 1 put back today (five frozen ) fingers crossed. Have been visualising with new vita west CD and accupuncture. Going to try and find a nice romantic comedy to watch now and cuddle cats!!xxxx:dust: everyone


----------



## TrixieLox

Wow Inky, a grade 1, that's really rare, well done!

I know what you mean about those carefree days. I wonder if I knew then what I know now - that there may be the chance I'll never conceive my own child, that a part of my body is aging so much quicker then the rest of it - would I stop for a second while dancing manically to Nirvana and downing snowballs during my uni days to really comprehend what that meant? Would I have paused during one of the zillion parties I gatecrashed in London a few years later and made the decision not to wait, to try for a baby then?

But then I'd never have met my amazing husband and had the amazing experiences I've had. 

I had a strange experience last night: I woke in the night to see an A4 sized image projected onto our wardrobe of a baby. I blinked and it disappeared. Is my subconscious trying to tell me that's what I'll be seeing in 9 months? I hope so but like you Inky, I can't help but presume this is just the first of a number of IVF attempts. We're told to stay positive, to visualise byt after more then 3 years of being disappointed, it's SO difficult. I can't help but imagine everything that can go wrong from now: the embryos can stop forming, they can fail to cling to my womb lining, they can fall away, my body can reject them...

But have to keep the faith...


----------



## Helen76

Thanks Inky and Trix.

Inky that is a fab result for you. You would be in the highest category in my clinic for possible pregnancy success so that's fantastic and have everything crossed for you.

I'm with you both on the carefree days. I have to admit that I've taken the morning after pill when I was at Uni and there has been more than one time recently where I've thought, what if I'd never taken it? 

I do worry that I've left it too late but I didn't meet my husband til I was 30 and we started trying when I was 32 (I'm now 34 and the youngest I'll be when I have a child is 35). If it's this hard now then I can't imagine being lucky enough to have more than one. 

Anyway I'll let you all know how it goes on Tuesday but I wouldn't hold your breath.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend,
H xx


----------



## Inky2006

I feel exactly like you Trixie. Its all the what if's? I think to a certain extent this process puts your life into a Limbo. At the moment in my head I have two scenarios going on. The one where it doesn't happen and the one where it does. Abit like Sliding Door (90's film) I am preparing myself for the worst. But you see, this is me all over. Even when I did A'Levels, I prepared myself for poor results but ended up getting good ones. Its the same when I have job interviews. I don't know what way is the best to be. The clinic have said be realistic but positive. I think I will enjoy PUPO for however long it lasts.

Trixie I think your projection was a good sign! 

Anyway, better go, should be trying to find a film to watch!x


----------



## TrixieLox

TOTALLY the same Inky, I've always thought it best to think the worst then the best will happen! But now I'm being told to think positive and it goes against the approach I usually take!

And yep, hubby and I are definitely feeling like we're reaching a fork in the road. If it doesn't work out, we'll probably move to the Coast cos just can't carry on delaying it and living our lives as though I might be pregnant. 

Anyway, my little blighters are brewing away, ready for an evening of X Factor, Supernatural and Chinese!


----------



## Inky2006

Helen by the way you are not too old. You are the same age as me. I would be happy with just 1 child. Also I met my husband at 27, but we just wasn't ready for quite a while. I know people that are alot older than us that are 'popping them out'. Thats my husband's expression. I know, how lovely!! LOL. Wishing you lots of luck.

Keep up the positivity Trix it rubs off on all of usx


----------



## tansey

Trix, Nat and Inky congrats on being PUPO :dust:! Hoping you survive the 2ww and don't go :wacko:

Helen I spot before AF and this cycle I was given estrogen tabs and didn't - it was fab! It is true what the other ladies have said about the fact that you could still be preggo! Everything crossed! :dust:

How is everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Hi, thanks everyone. What I meant when I'd left it too late Inky is that I'm now paranoid about egg quality. I've no reason to be I guess as they said my egg reserve was okay but just trying to find some reason why its not happening for me. 

My Grandmas were still popping them out at 36 and 42 and my mum and sister had kids at age 36 and 37 so I was never too worried about starting later. Just never thought it would take this long especially as my mum and sis got pregnant so easily.

Have discovered that progesterone suppositories can make you more moody which explains a lot! I'm overdosing on chocolate at the moment and finding that helps :)

Hope everyone is well.

H xx


----------



## Helen76

tansey said:


> Trix, Nat and Inky congrats on being PUPO :dust:! Hoping you survive the 2ww and don't go :wacko:
> 
> Helen I spot before AF and this cycle I was given estrogen tabs and didn't - it was fab! It is true what the other ladies have said about the fact that you could still be preggo! Everything crossed! :dust:
> 
> How is everyone else? :hugs:


Might have to ask them about estrogen tabs. I've found that taking Agnus Castus and Vit B6 also helps.


----------



## Inky2006

Helen, right there with you on the Progesterone. I completely understand, went into a bit of a depression today and felt moody, usually quite good natured. So good to know that is the cause and I'm not the only one. As for getting pregnant easily, natures a funny old thing and completely unfair. It seems I feel exactly the same as you. I think we all do. Really keeping my fingers crossed for you, only a couple of more days. Anyway I put zita west CD on to meditate and my silly cat started snuggling up to me and podding and purring (not usually affectionate at all - so much for relaxation - she is cute though and did cheer me up! x


----------



## natp18

Hello

Is it just me being a looney or you becoming paranoid like me. I am finding myself questioning every little thing I do , from when I get up or go to the toliet,little simple things. So scared that I will do something to loose my little embies Arghh only on day 3 too. I don't think I was this paranoid when I was pregnant with lillie. Is or did everyone in the 2 week wait take it easy and to what exstent?

Hope everyone is well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## TrixieLox

I'm the same Nat, I just coughed and my belly really hurt and I thought 'christ, that'll affect the embies'. The 2 week wait turns you loopy loo.


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi. Not sure if I filled you in but I have a scan on Wed. My hcg was rising very slowly so they are concerned about ectopic. It started out so well at 145. It went to 165 two days later, then 171 the next day. My progesterone was still really high so Dr. doesn't know what's going on. I am so sad. :cry:


----------



## TrixieLox

Oh BizyBee, I hope scan is ok.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:( hope weds goes ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Inky2006

Bizybee - All I can do is send you some :hug:x


----------



## tansey

Thinking of you BB :hugs:


----------



## Helen76

I really feel for you BizyBee, got everything crossed for you. This whole journey is exhausting, and to get that elusive BFP and then to have problems seem so unfair.

It's great having you all to share things with, I agree Nat that this does make you paranoid. I think for me I just can't believe I will ever get that BFP and I wonder if that is half the problem? I get to this stage in my cycle and I just don't believe it will happen and surprise, surprise it doesn't. The spotting seems to have settled down and I was feeling really hopeful because my temps were higher than normal but then I read that's as a result of the progesterone suppositories - aaargh!! Is it not Tuesday yet??

Bless your cat Inky. We have two dogs and one of them used to lie with me while I listed to an IVF companion CD and I think I found that more relaxing than the CD.

Keep us posted Bizy.

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

Helen just to wish you success for tomorrow. As for me doubled up with abdominal pain last night. Had to ring clinic. Because I am peeing they aren't too concerned, will continue drinking loads.x


----------



## natp18

Aw Hun , I know how you feel.... It's like running a marathon and just as ya at the finishing line you fall smack on ya face and wonder if you wil ever cross it!! That's how I think of it . I am only day 5 and I am not getting any posative vibes or I usually get a gut feeling that is always right....I know I should think posative but now I think what's the point because on test day it will only me worse if it was negative. I am just trying to adopt the it will work one day approach!!! 
But I am so happy the spotting has calmed down that's posative and today is Tuesday yay :)
Please keep us all updated Hun

Thinking of you
Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> I really feel for you BizyBee, got everything crossed for you. This whole journey is exhausting, and to get that elusive BFP and then to have problems seem so unfair.
> 
> It's great having you all to share things with, I agree Nat that this does make you paranoid. I think for me I just can't believe I will ever get that BFP and I wonder if that is half the problem? I get to this stage in my cycle and I just don't believe it will happen and surprise, surprise it doesn't. The spotting seems to have settled down and I was feeling really hopeful because my temps were higher than normal but then I read that's as a result of the progesterone suppositories - aaargh!! Is it not Tuesday yet??
> 
> Bless your cat Inky. We have two dogs and one of them used to lie with me while I listed to an IVF companion CD and I think I found that more relaxing than the CD.
> 
> Hope your feelin better and the pain has stopped xxx
> 
> Keep us posted Bizy.
> 
> H xx




Inky2006 said:


> Helen just to wish you success for tomorrow. As for me doubled up with abdominal pain last night. Had to ring clinic. Because I am peeing they aren't too concerned, will continue drinking loads.x



Hope your feelin better
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with testing today, Helen!!!


----------



## Rihannalove

Hello everyone , sorry to jump in as I wasn't updating anything before I had my ET on 31st of august it was 1 blastocyst due to the hospital and my NHS policy they had to transfer only 1 though I requested for 2 :( my test date is 11/09 however last night i start bleeding I'm so devastated I had the fear yesterday morning that AF will arrive anytime so I kinda cheated and did a pregnancy test it was BFP i was so happy then I went to shopping once I got back all my dream was gone I've no one to share now this was my first attempt I don't know what went wrong this is the worst thing ever I will never wish this for my enemy:cry: gl everyone I hope all of you guys get your BFP and enjoy being a mum I think I don't deserve it


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Rihanna, what are you saying? Are you saying you had a BFP, but now have bleed. Its sounds like you are pregnant to me! You can still have a period. My mum was actually three month pregnant with me before she wondered if something was wrong. She was getting slight bleeds each month. I know IVF is emotionally draining and I think we all wish we didn't have to go through it. Suggest you phone clinic.x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

rhianna - call the clinic. bleeding doesn't mean it's over all the time esp if you got a bfp. You will need to re test and perhaps have blood taken if your clinic do that. How much blood is it? bleeding is common just depends how much and what colour is it? 

xx


----------



## Helen76

I'm with the others Rhianna, please contact your clinic. And please don't say you don't deserve to be a mum, that's not true.

We all deserve to be Mums, it's a natural thing and that's what makes this journey so hard when something natural doesn't happen the way it should.

As for me, I gave my blood this morning and have to ring between 4 and 5 for the result. That's another 5 hours!!!

Will keep you all posted.

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck helen! x


----------



## tansey

good luck for your test results helen :dust:

Rhianna ring the clinic!


----------



## TrixieLox

Rhianna, a BFP? I totally understand your cynicism but that sounds pregnant to me! People bleed in early pregnancy, especially after IVF cos of the build up of the womb lining due to drugs. So don't lose hope!

Helen, my fingers and toes are crossed!

I'm at the same stage as you Nat, just presume it's gonna be a no. SO hard to stay positive! x


----------



## Inky2006

Good luck Helen. Its looking good for you. Would be so happy if you got BFP.

Trixie, Nat I been being negative too. I , mean they only put 1 embryo back into me, because that is NHS policy. I had read having a single blastocyst more successful and wasn't. I keep geering myself up for a BFN, but trying so hard to be happy and positive.Anyway, am going back to work friday next week, going to theatre next sat. Just trying to organise things for future to take my mind of it. xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Rhianna....please do go to the hospital...and please think positive. Praying for you and your little one :hugs:

Wishing you all the very best in your 2ww Nat, Trixie and Inky!!

A question from a newbie :blush: . Please, what day of your cycle did you start the very first set of drugs/injections. I know it depends on which protocol, but I just want to know what to expect. Thanks ladies!


----------



## tinybutterfly

over here (in my clinic) they start within the first 3 days so it's all as close to your own cycle as possible.
i've read others who started a week in though


----------



## tinybutterfly

3 more hours untill we know more from Helen, yay!

BB, any updates on you girl? i'm really hoping to hear some good news from you soon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thans Tiny :hugs:. Good luck in 2 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rihannalove

Hey everyone thank you so much for all your supportive messages I did ring the clinic they advised me to wait till 11/09 my official test date and repeat the test I did another test after posting here I got another bfp I'm so confused now well I think i should wait Helen good luck hun waiting to know your result and once again thank you so much everyone


----------



## Inky2006

Hey everyone check out this link if you sitting at home bored like me
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1309682/Women-spend-50-000-baby.html
Quite an interesting debate going on.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I saw this and the comments below it angered me. People judging saying it shouldn't be available on nhs! I bet they're sat there with their children preaching.


----------



## Inky2006

I was the same MummyIwannabe. Its true. They have never been in our situation. I am a nurse in the NHS and alot of people get treatment for all sorts and they have never payed a penny of NHS contributions. By the way are you funded for your next ICSI by the NHS?


----------



## TrixieLox

Ha! Well, remember this is the Daily Mail. People who usually read the Daily Mail are slightly nutso anyway (I admit to glancing at it every now and again for its lifestyles features but on the whole, the average Daily Mail reader has got a screw loose). 

I tend to ignore views like this cos they don't make sense. it's like saying someone shouldn't get treated for a heart attack cos a good heart is a gift.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

No both cycles are private. We don't qualify for NHS.

Yeh I don't see the people who have 12 kids expecting a bigger house being told that they can't have a bigger house because they should pay for it. They're happy to take everything and yet us who pays our taxes get told by people who have the gift of kids that we shouldn't get it! It's all wrong. People are so selfish and cruel sometimes.

you're right trixie - they're comments don't make sense. It's like saying we won't treat the cancer because you are supposed to get it and someone else won't ever get it so that's the cards you've been dealt so too bad. Ridiculous!


----------



## tansey

Mummy good luck for tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Inky2006

TrixieLox I sometimes read the mail not because of political leaning but sometimes has some good articles in lifestyle features. I guess I am 'nutso' and have a 'screw loose' here or there. LOL! but as a politics graduate as well as nurse guess I like a debate. I feel strongly about scroungers. I am lucky I get two free goes on NHS - but would have gone private. Mummy have you started your next cycle?

I wonder if Helen has result yet.x


----------



## TrixieLox

If IVF weren't so bleepin' expensive, we'd be fine to self-fund. This round has been done privately and cost us over £5k, we just can't continue forking out that kind of money when the simple fact is, I have been paying my national insurance for years and years and I have a medical condition (low antral follicle count) that needs treating! And IVF is the only treatment!


----------



## TrixieLox

Oh Inky, i totally wasn't offended, please don't apologise. I was really interested to read the article so thanks for the link. Like I said, I read the Daily Mail too sometimes, I just find that the comments on that site are usually a bit nutso, more so then other newspaper websites and the Daily Mail does have a bit of a rep for being read by crazies! And yeah, I certainly have a screw loose sometimes, ha ha!

Please don't apologise!


----------



## Inky2006

I absolutely agree Trixie. I feel that we have paid for our treatment on the NHS. We would pay privately because we want a child desperately. We would find it in the end. My husband has a low sperm count with loads of abnormalities- so technically that is a medical condition. Problem is NHS don't seem to investigate it. Anyway, hopefully you won't have to pay again because you'll get a baby out of this cycle.x


----------



## Inky2006

Trixie its alright - I am an old labourite so agree about Mail. Its the bain of the NHSx


----------



## Helen76

Well.........it's complicated!!!! 

They were looking for a HCG level of 50 or above to confirm pregnancy and mine came in at 29. They said this can mean one of two things: firstly it could mean that the embryo/s implanted but then failed (I think this is classed as a chemical pregnancy?) or secondly it could mean that my embryo/s have implanted late and so the levels are still rising.

I have to go back on Thursday morning for another blood test and then (joy of joy) have to wait until 4pm again to get the results. Either way they'll be able to tell on Thurs because the levels will have gone up or down.

Obviously I would love it to be late implantation but I suspect the chemical pregnancy is more likely. The clinic says this sort of thing happens to around 3/4 people a week (out of about 25) and what happens next is mixed.

I started spotting again this afternoon so not a good sign. Will just have to see if my period comes before Thursday.

By the way I totally agree that IVF should be funded on the NHS, I've paid my taxes and I believe I am entitled to it. I also never read the Mail (although most of my family do!). They do tend to whip things up out of control but no offence to anyone who does read it!

H xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Helen, is IS complicated. I hope it's cos those cheeky monkeys have implanted late, good luck for Thursday.


----------



## brumbar

Mummy! Good luck for tomorrow hun!
Ladies, let them talk and don't let that upset you........ If the majority of the population is fertile, infertility is a condition, lifethreatening or not it causes pain and discomfort and it should be treated just as any other illnes. And in comparison to a number of conditions it is not caused, in many cases, by a lifestyle choice. They look after obese people, life style related diabetes, skin disorders, smoking related lung diseases..... even cosmetic surgery!!!!


----------



## brumbar

Mummy! Good luck for tomorrow hun!
Ladies, let them talk and don't let that upset you........ If the majority of the population is fertile, infertility is a condition, lifethreatening or not it causes pain and discomfort and it should be treated just as any other illnes. And in comparison to a number of conditions it is not caused, in many cases, by a lifestyle choice. They look after obese people, life style related diabetes, skin disorders, smoking related lung diseases..... even cosmetic surgery!!!!


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Helen

I am willing the numbers to rise for you. I would be a little apprehensive but excited if I was you!

Here Here Brumbar I agree!!!!:bunny:


----------



## Helen76

I agree with Brumbar too.

Anyway just wanted to say good luck to Mummy for EC tomorrow and good luck Bizy as well. I really hope you get the result you need.

Tiny are you due to test soon?

Hope everyone else is well.

H xx


----------



## tansey

Helen I hope it's just late implantation! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Helen,

Hoping your numbers rise :hugs: it's all so unsettling!

I think we should start a worded protest to those nobs on dailymail with those ridiculous comments! :rofl:


----------



## BizyBee

Hope your levels rise Helen. Praying for you. xx

Good luck with EC mummy!

How are you trix, natp, tiny, inky, tans, brum, isi, rhianna? Thinking of you gals.


I will update after my scan tomorrow. I took a test just to see what it looked like and my level has definitely gone up, as it was way darker than the control. I am praying things were slow at first and everything is ok. Mostly hoping it isn't ectopic.


----------



## tinybutterfly

we just got home from holiday today, and bloodwork is tomorrow morning (and i'll know the result in the evening...what a wait!!!)

but i've tested on the trip too
first with opk's, they go negative once the pregnyl goes out of my system. (well, once it's around 150 that is)
and it was negative sunday, then positive monday and very positive this morning.
HPT this morning was quite positive too (but i still had 20 hcg from the pregnyl in my system so...)

my pics... you be the judge... "place your bets ladies and gentlemen"

the opk's
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/opk.jpg

the hpt this morning
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/Shimaey2/hpt.jpg


----------



## Helen76

I would say that is a very definite positive - congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:

It's been quiet on here today, any news from anyone else?

H xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i hope my gyn tells me the same tomorrow!

hooray for going for bloods the same day hehehe


----------



## Helen76

Yes would be great if we both came back with good news but I POAS this morning on an IC and I got the faintest of faintest lines so I think it's likely the hcg is leaving my body so not that hopeful.

H xx


----------



## tansey

Wwishing you both luck tomorrow girls! :dust:


----------



## Helen76

Random question but how do you add things to your signature?


----------



## Inky2006

Tiny fantastic and heartening news. By the way did your clinic transfer 1 or 2 embroyos. I'm asking because at my clinic if it is your first try and under 37 (they use eSET) I had this and have been feeling that at least if I had two I would have more chance. I am totally unconfident I will be in 35% success rate. 

Oh Helen, feel for you but there is still hope. Haven't been on here much today because thought was getting abit obsessed by internet symptom searching. So banned myself from internet today. Also feeling abit tearful. I haven't quite kept to ban - as just had a sneaky glimpse.

Hope everyone else is bearing up. See you have been on here Tansey, hope you are okayxx


----------



## BizyBee

Good news girls! I went in for my scan (5w2d) and was able to see a little sac in my uterus (unexpected as it's early). My beta went from 171 on Thursday to 1290 today! :happydance: That is a very good sign that things are ok. No more worries of ectopic (at least at this point). I am so happy. :cloud9:

Yay Tiny, that's quite a bfp! xx
Helen, hope your test goes well and it's going up, not down.
Inky, the internet can be so bad for our sanity! FX for you.


----------



## hopesforababy

Hi Ladies! Sorry I haven't been around lately to cheer you all on, but it sounds like there has been some really good news lately. Congratulations to you all!

DH and I have really been struggling this past week. DH has been having anxiety attacks and we have both been very emotional. Our dr sent us to a infertility urologist that we met with today. They both said that it is the sperm for sure. The urologist did some blood work on him that we won't get back for a month and said that most likely he'll have to have this day surgery to fix something I can't remember the name of. And while that will probably help, it will take a while to kick in, so we couldn't do another IVF for about a year! WTH?!? There's not a chance we can take that emotionally, so we are thinking about going to donor for now and if the surgery works, trying another IVF in the future. We are just so scared about waiting all that time for something that might not even work either. Dang, this is such a hard process.

I hope you are all doing well ladies! Best of luck!


----------



## tinybutterfly

inky, i got 1 emby put back. laws in my country say that the first time you can only get 1 if you're under 35, between 35 and 40 you can have 2, from 40 on there's not really a limit but they don't recommend more than 3 being put back at once.

if i have a second (3rd, 4th, but let's hope not) try however, then i can have 2 transferred each time


----------



## tansey

Hopes I'm not surprised your and DH are struggling - it will take time to come to terms and grieve over what has happened. So give yourselves time and then decide whether to go for the donor or not - i think you have to have counselling anyway? :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

hopesforababy said:


> DH and I have really been struggling this past week. DH has been having anxiety attacks and we have both been very emotional. Our dr sent us to a infertility urologist that we met with today. They both said that it is the sperm for sure. The urologist did some blood work on him that we won't get back for a month and said that most likely he'll have to have this day surgery to fix something I can't remember the name of. And while that will probably help, it will take a while to kick in, so we couldn't do another IVF for about a year! WTH?!? There's not a chance we can take that emotionally, so we are thinking about going to donor for now and if the surgery works, trying another IVF in the future. We are just so scared about waiting all that time for something that might not even work either. Dang, this is such a hard process.

a year is quite the wait idd, i can imagine that emotionally it is too hard to handle just sitting around, wait and do nothing.
so how will the donor thing work? you get both the eggo and sperm donated or just the spermies?


----------



## tinybutterfly

BizyBee said:


> Good news girls! I went in for my scan (5w2d) and was able to see a little sac in my uterus (unexpected as it's early). My beta went from 171 on Thursday to 1290 today! :happydance: That is a very good sign that things are ok. No more worries of ectopic (at least at this point). I am so happy. :cloud9:

obviously i wasn't fully awake yet this morning as i didn't read this!
awesome news!!! yay


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone

BizyBee that is really good news.

Hopesforababy sounds like you have been through so much. It seems my situation is also quite similiar to yours, but I am still at the beginning of my journey. I have only just had 1st IVF/ICSI. I have no problems either. They said ?PCOS but only on a marginal blood test, no confirmation on scans. I really feel for you both. For men this the worst possible situation. It affects how they feel about their masculinity. They also have to put up with our feelings and emotions, the feeling that they cannot provide the very thing money can't buy. I'm not surprised he is having anxiety attacks. And not surprised you are emotional. I have been all over the place emotionally this week on two week wait. The choices you are faced with are tough. I am not adverse to the idea of a donor either because as you said you can still do IVF in the future. However, its a difficult decision. I really can emphathise with you. A year seems like eternity when you are going through this. As Tansey said you probably do need some counselling to help you. Just know that you are not alone in feeling the way you do. 

Tiny where are you from then. I presumed you was from the UK. Good luck for blood test. Did you have any symptoms by the way?

Anyway, good luck everyone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

great news bizy!


----------



## tinybutterfly

Inky2006 said:


> Tiny where are you from then. I presumed you was from the UK. Good luck for blood test. Did you have any symptoms by the way?

belgium :)

main symptoms were the af like ache/cramps when i got up (in the morning),
tired more easily (but i think the progesteron caps help with that too),
tender breasts (i blame that on the pregnyl for now though)...

and the last few days - since this weekend- nausea, nothing horrible really,
my mom told me in advance when she had MS she ate a granny smith apple,
so i've been doing the same when i start to feel a bit sick and that helps idd!


----------



## TrixieLox

Tiny, wonderful wonderful news. Where are we at with confirmed pregnancies? My brain is frazzled. Is it just Tiny?

Hopes, so so sorry, really feel for you. 

As for me, hanging in there. Working on final revisions for my book so takes my mind off it. The biggest struggle is trying to believe it could happen. Totally presume it won't which is silly, need to think it will so it does! Got spots, cramps, tired, grumpy... but these are all side effects of pessaries I'm taking and also had these symptoms a million times before in previous cycles so I'm like, 'whatever'.


----------



## Inky2006

How did your egg collection go MummyIwanabe?x

Thanks Tiny. Hope the sickness not too bad. Never heard the one about grannysmith apples before. By the way, I love Belgium me and my husband did a road trip through Europe for our honeymoon ending in Italy. We didn't stay long in Belgium but loved it. 

By the way Trixie you aren't alone. I have convinced myself it hasn't worked. Sounds like you have promising symptoms. I have sore breasts but no cramping. Yesterday I was very doom and gloom but guess is a side affect of all drugs. I am also fed up because I have put on 10Ibs. But other than that nothing. I also have a whopping great cold sore. So now don't want to face world with coldsore and weight gain. Oh well, will have to as going out today. Its lovely and sunny here so hopefully will remain nice for trip.xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Had my EC yesterday and got 10 eggs but 6 were immature 

I'm wondering whether my FS sent me too early for EC or whether I need more trigger shot.

That aside the clinic called and the other 4 - 3 out of 4 fertilised with the fourth possibly - have to call back tomorrow to see.

The 6 immature were germinal vesicle the most immature and today they are M1.

They need to be M2 to fertilise and the clinic said there's nothing they can do with them. Can't they keep watching them to see if they get to M2 and then try ivf with them and then i could freeze them or does it not work like that?

i asked the clinic if there was anything they could do and they said not at this stage. what does that mean?

Should I call again and ask why they can't keep watching them?

Anyone else had this or know what I should do?

Also if i have 3, will they transfer 3 or will they insist only 2 due to my age?


----------



## Inky2006

Hi mummyIwanabe

I would question why FS sent you for EC before more eggs mature.

That said, can't go back in time. As for transferring 3. It depends where you are from in the world. In the UK they have very strict regulations on embroyo transfer. I think they are likely to put to two back. They may freeze the last one.

However, you should probably take guidance from embroyologist. I'm not sure that helps.

Wish you luck in nerve wracking timexx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I will be questioning it if it fails :nope:

I'm in UK so guessing 2 will be put back in if I have 2 by sat. I doubt I'll get a frostie. 

Going to phone tomorrow to see if fourth embie has fertilised.

Thanks Inky x


----------



## TrixieLox

MummyIwanabe said:


> I will be questioning it if it fails :nope:
> 
> I'm in UK so guessing 2 will be put back in if I have 2 by sat. I doubt I'll get a frostie.
> 
> Going to phone tomorrow to see if fourth embie has fertilised.
> 
> Thanks Inky x

Some of my eggs didn't fertilise, it's not the fertility clinic's fault. Follicles develop at different rates, this is why your follicles would've been different sizes as you were scanned, there's not much they can do about it. If they gave you more of a trigger shot, the ones that were on the verge of maturing would mature too much and pop. So really, it's out of their control. From what I gather as well, once the egg is taken out of you, it needs special treatment to mature them artificially which costs a bunch more and is only feasible if it's been agreed beforehand. Anyway, maybe give them a call, they can explain this all but it's standard procedure in clinics for it all to work like this.


----------



## TrixieLox

Inky, I look like a leper, my skin is horrendous and hair is all limp. Seeing my friends tonight for a Chinese and have warned them about how I look, not that they care but hey. I see you live in Sevenoaks, I have friends who live there (and Tunbridge), love it (apart from the traffic on the M25 to get there ;-)

So just 1 pregnancy so far for us August bunch?


----------



## Inky2006

I'm just about to go out so will be quick

MummyIwanabe waiting for eggs to fertilise is a nerve wracking time. Its hard to reassure you, but I sure you'll get two back. This time who knows you might even get twins. Have high hopes for you. I read your blog, and you are young so got high chances. When my eggs were being processed (so to speak) I couldn't even take a phone call from the lab. Handed phone to husband. I also rang them back to question them as wasn't sure about a few things. At this time your fate is in their hands so ...very hard.

Enjoy your night out tonight Trixie. Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way about the way they look. Yes, Sevenoaks is nice. I come from Greater LOndon originally so nice change. I will say though, it is the home of the Daily Mail reader. Anyway, must really dash now. Need to put about five layers of concealer over coldsore to cover it prior to going outxxxx

I think there is 3 pregnancies for August so far, Bizy, Tiny and loubbylou (think thats how spelt) Also waiting for Helen as had low beta result ?chem pregnancy. Hopefully beta will rise.


----------



## BizyBee

Yup, 3 so far (looby, tiny, me) but praying for Helen too.

Sending loads of dust to the PUPO gals. :dust: Holding out hope for you. xx

Mummy, hoping for lots of cell dividing and growth this week. You'll be PUPO soon!

Hopes, so sorry hun that you and OH are going through this. :hugs:

Tans, how are you darlin?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girls :hugs:

Hopes I'm so sorry to hear longer journey you may have to face. It's good that your DH is considering donor sperm. My DH FREAKS any time it's mentioned and refuses to accept that it might be an option for us. From my side I'm not sure how many times I can keep doing this, I'm exhausted by it all.


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Yes would be great if we both came back with good news but I POAS this morning on an IC and I got the faintest of faintest lines so I think it's likely the hcg is leaving my body so not that hopeful.
> 
> H xx

Hugs Hun x


----------



## natp18

BizyBee said:


> Good news girls! I went in for my scan (5w2d) and was able to see a little sac in my uterus (unexpected as it's early). My beta went from 171 on Thursday to 1290 today! :happydance: That is a very good sign that things are ok. No more worries of ectopic (at least at this point). I am so happy. :cloud9:
> 
> Yay Tiny, that's quite a bfp! xx
> Helen, hope your test goes well and it's going up, not down.
> Inky, the internet can be so bad for our sanity! FX for you.

Fab news Hun x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hope you're ok helen :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm not officially confirmed yet, i'm expecting a phone call in 5 hours (might be 8 hours too, depending how busy it gets bc FS makes it a point to call everyone himself to tell them the news)

i so hope for good news


----------



## Helen76

OMFG!! Still complicated!!!!!!!!!

My results today was 75 where it should have been over 100. The thing is its still rising though so they said I was classed as being pregnant! 

The nurse did say that sometimes if its not going to work properly that the level rises before it falls. I'm also spotting more now so that has me worried but I spoke to one of the doctors and they said that spotting is not an indication of how things will go either way.

They have said there is nothing more they can do at this stage so they've booked me in for a scan on 23 September and I will be in limbo land until then unless I go on and have a period.

Tiny - I hope your results are more clear cut than mine.

I hope all you other lovely ladies are well, I appreciate your support so much on this journey and I hope that we all eventually get our happy endings.

:dust::dust:

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sorry you still don't know, what a long wait that is to find out - at least for now your bean is still there and hopefully come 23 sept you will see it crystal clear :)

:hugs:


----------



## Helen76

Thanks Mummy and good news about your eggs fertilising. Hope you get some good quality embies out of it.

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Helen well that sounds very optimistic. Really gunning for you.x

MummyIwanabe, I will send magic vibes to your embies in the lab and will them to divide into beautiful specimens.:flower:

(edit - I think two week wait is sending me round the twist!)


----------



## tinybutterfly

*helen*, i'm happy you're still in the running!!!! i hope you see a cute little one bouncing around on your scan!


still no phone call here, so i'm still sure-unsure


----------



## tinybutterfly

i got the call!!!!

definatly positive, my HCG is over 300!
i am beyooond happy!


----------



## Helen76

Tiny, I am so happy for you!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations on that :bfp:

And well done on the hcg levels although I've just checked and you were a couple of days ahead of me so if my levels start to go up properly I shouldn't be too far behind you. 

Speaking of which I went out and bought a Clearblue Digi because I just wanted to see the words and sure enough it came back 'pregnant 2-3 weeks' which it says equates to what the doctors would class as 4-5 weeks which is about right I think. 

I can't believe after all these weeks of IVF I still have another 2 weeks of waiting to go :wacko::wacko:

Trix and Inky - Ive heard that when the hcg injection goes out of your system it can leave you feeling down which is why you both might be feeling it's not going to happen for you. I hope with all my heart it does for you guys and Natp and Mummy (and anyone else I've forgotten!)

Congrats again Tiny woo hoo!!!

H xx


----------



## loobylou_01

Congrats tiny! that's great news!
Helen - hope AF stays away and that level keeps rising, will have my fingers crossed for you!

I've been rubbish the last wk, been AWOL, very busy with other things and have been avoiding bnb a bit to try and relax and stop worrying about things! 2 weeks til scan then hoping i will relax! Sounds really awful that when i know so many of you have been going through the mill, it's just taking a lot of getting my head round that fact that the ivf has worked.

Hope evryone is well xxx


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> OMFG!! Still complicated!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My results today was 75 where it should have been over 100. The thing is its still rising though so they said I was classed as being pregnant!
> 
> The nurse did say that sometimes if its not going to work properly that the level rises before it falls. I'm also spotting more now so that has me worried but I spoke to one of the doctors and they said that spotting is not an indication of how things will go either way.
> 
> They have said there is nothing more they can do at this stage so they've booked me in for a scan on 23 September and I will be in limbo land until then unless I go on and have a period.
> 
> Tiny - I hope your results are more clear cut than mine.
> 
> I hope all you other lovely ladies are well, I appreciate your support so much on this journey and I hope that we all eventually get our happy endings.
> 
> :dust::dust:
> 
> H xx

Hugs Hun, sorry you have to be in limbo even longer.it's just not fair on you or ya hubby

Fingers crossed and you are preggers so lots pma lol

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

tinybutterfly said:


> i got the call!!!!
> 
> definatly positive, my HCG is over 300!
> i am beyooond happy!

Big hugs and congrats Hun x


----------



## TrixieLox

Wow Tiny, amazing!


----------



## natp18

loobylou_01 said:


> Congrats tiny! that's great news!
> Helen - hope AF stays away and that level keeps rising, will have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I've been rubbish the last wk, been AWOL, very busy with other things and have been avoiding bnb a bit to try and relax and stop worrying about things! 2 weeks til scan then hoping i will relax! Sounds really awful that when i know so many of you have been going through the mill, it's just taking a lot of getting my head round that fact that the ivf has worked.
> 
> Hope evryone is well xxx


I understand Hun, I have avoided bnb on occasions, as it can be stressful sometimes
It's all about self preservation Hun
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys,
Just some advice after icsi/ivf treatment how do I work my period out?

Do I time 28 days from my last period

Or

Do I add 14 days on from the time of ovulation I.e day off egg collection

??????

Reasons I ask, I am convinced period is coming. I have strong period like pains in both sides of my ovaries. They are aching when they don't give me a stabbing pain.Also cervical mucus has bits of blood in it 'sorry tmi'

Feeling down as I am convinced AF is on her way

Currently on day 7 since egg transfer

Hope everyone is well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Blue12

I don't really know too much hun. But when I did my cycle, I didn't get my af until 2 days after stopping progesterone - and I had spotting after due to left over follicles rupturing.

BUT Hey don't count yourself out!!! Everyone seems to say that the symptoms are the same.

Goodluck
:hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Congrats Tiny!

Helen, I hope your numbers continue to rise and that you are on your way to a healthy pregnancy!

Nat, Trixie, and everyone else, I'm thinking of you ladies and hoping for all the best.

DH and I are doing better today. We had a long talk with my parents last night and are getting to a better place. I have a call in with an infertility counselor for next week and have an appointment with FS the week after. We would do donor sperm if we do it. The thing with embryo adoption is that it's like a real adoption. You have to put together a life book, the bio parents of the embryo pick us. We'd have to get a lawyer and do the whole home study thing. I didn't think it would be so complicated! But the donor sperm route we just pick a donor, have it sent to our clinic, and then do the procedure. They are thinking we'd just have to do IUI with the donor sperm, but I'm not too impressed with the chances with IUI. But I guess we'll figure it out in the coming weeks. Thank you all for your continued support!


----------



## tinybutterfly

*Nat*, you count +14 days from egg collection
and you're not out yet, i've felt like AF was on her way every single day since 5 days after transfer,
might just as well be the muscles there stretching out a bit


----------



## MummyIwanabe

my clinic said you can't tell when your period is due as the hormones throw everything out of whack. The pessaries usually keep your period at bay and then once you stop them it comes soon after usually. For me that wasn't the case and it came 1-2 days earlier than my OTD.

Don't panic yet, you're only half way xx


----------



## natp18

Well I checked cervical mucus and it was a very light pinky brown last night. Today it's creamy White but I am thinking that's the progestion meds. 
I have noticed my cervix has closed up and gone slightly higher.....have any of you lovely ladys experienced this? Or know what it means or why it happens?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Well I checked cervical mucus and it was a very light pinky brown last night. Today it's creamy White but I am thinking that's the progestion meds. 
I have noticed my cervix has closed up and gone slightly higher.....have any of you lovely ladys experienced this? Or know what it means or why it happens?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

hopesforababy said:


> Congrats Tiny!
> 
> Helen, I hope your numbers continue to rise and that you are on your way to a healthy pregnancy!
> 
> Nat, Trixie, and everyone else, I'm thinking of you ladies and hoping for all the best.
> 
> DH and I are doing better today. We had a long talk with my parents last night and are getting to a better place. I have a call in with an infertility counselor for next week and have an appointnt with FS the week after. We would do donor sperm if we do it. The thing with embryo adoption is that it's like a real adoption. You have to put together a life book, the bio parents of the embryo pick us. We'd have to get a lawyer and do the whole home study thing. I didn't think it would be so complicated! But the donor sperm route we just pick a donor, have it sent to our clinic, and then do the procedure. They are thinking we'd just have to do IUI with the donor sperm, but I'm not too impressed with the chances with IUI. But I guess we'll figure it out in the coming weeks. Thank you all for your continued support!

Hugs Hun xx


----------



## BizyBee

Hope it's implantation bleeding nat! AF symptoms mimic pregnancy ones, so don't worry.

Congrats Tiny and Helen! :happydance:

Mummy, have you heard about your embies? Hope they are doing well.

Hopes :hugs: 

PUPO ladies: :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

3 embies, the fourth didn't make it.

I feel really sad as this time our FS wanted to see top quality embroyos but its the same as last time.

2 fair embies at 2 cells (they expect between 2-4 cells on day 2)
and 1 poor at 5 cells (it's poor as they said it's uneven)

I feel like it's all over already why can't I get good quality embryos...


----------



## natp18

Well I am now on my way to the hospital to have my ovaries checked,due to the pain on my right side. Praying it's nothing serious, the pain has got more intense in the last 2 hours.

Hope everyone is well

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

MummyIwanabe said:


> 3 embies, the fourth didn't make it.
> 
> I feel really sad as this time our FS wanted to see top quality embroyos but its the same as last time.
> 
> 2 fair embies at 2 cells (they expect between 2-4 cells on day 2)
> and 1 poor at 5 cells (it's poor as they said it's uneven)
> 
> I feel like it's all over already why can't I get good quality embryos...

Hugs Hun,you will be fine I am sure your little embies will prove there up for the challenge,they made it this far Hun xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hope you're ok nat, good luck at the hospital xx


----------



## Helen76

Have some bad news ladies. Have had red spotting all day and so I rang the clinic and they said combined with my levels it wasn't looking good.

I did another CB Digi and it said '1-2 weeks pregnant' whereas yesterday it said '2-3 weeks' so my levels are going down :cry:

Thank you all for sharing this journey with me. I'll be sticking around for a while because I need to see how all you lovely ladies get on. Have everything crossed for you.

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:( so sorry Helen :cry:


----------



## tinybutterfly

oh no, so sorry Helen (((hugs)))


----------



## natp18

helenttc said:


> Have some bad news ladies. Have had red spotting all day and so I rang the clinic and they said combined with my levels it wasn't looking good.
> 
> I did another CB Digi and it said '1-2 weeks pregnant' whereas yesterday it said '2-3 weeks' so my levels are going down :cry:
> 
> Thank you all for sharing this journey with me. I'll be sticking around for a while because I need to see how all you lovely ladies get on. Have everything crossed for you.
> 
> H xx

Awe Hun

So sorry Hun, I will do lots of praying for you and ya embie.

Please keep us updated , snding you lots of hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

As for me I am back from scan and she seems to think the pain is due to either constipation lol or a small burst follicle.
Anyway I came away in tears as she lectured me on my diet programme, the one another consultant and GP put me on to loose weight for icsi but to improve my pcos too. At no point had I been told to stop, wouldn't mind it's only a low carb diet...... Anyway she said I am not giving me or the embryos a chance if I continue, omg you would of thought I had been taking drugs the way she lectured me. I wouldn't mind but she was only a sister not even a consultant. I understand what she is saying but I was doing what other Doctors told me to do and the way she lectured me just wasn't right!!!


----------



## TrixieLox

So so sorry Helen. xx


----------



## natp18

Trixie lot

How are you Hun? 
You feeling anything yet?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Rihannalove

Hey a very good morning to everyone , don't know if you guys remember I did a post here on tuesday I was very upset and down due the the bleeding I had I thought everything is over cried alot that day then did some research the bleeding I had was implantation bleeding then it stopped and today was my official test date I got a :bfp: :happydance: DH and I we are both so happy the first time ever we got to see this :bfp: anyway I'm wishing you guys best of luck and please don't stress like I did as you never know :dust: for everyone 
ps: implantation bleeding is not always in light pink or light/dark brown colour it can be in a proper red colour also as long as you stop bleeding within next 24 hrs its a good news :)


----------



## TrixieLox

Rihanna, that's wonderful news, I KNEW it was good news when you got 2 BFPs! And it's so good to hear from one of us who've never ever had a BFP before get one! It's fab to hear it from girls who've had BFPs before too, but I don't seem to see it much with us girls who've never had a BFP so gives me hope! 

I'm feeling fine, getting strange crampy twinges only on my right hand side and my bbs are mahusive! And they really hurt! But then I do sometimes get this pre-AF. I'm feeling a bit more positive but god, just don't know. Going back to work Monday after 2 weeks off, gonna be soooooo busy so will hopefully take my mind of things. 

Going to see Scott Pilgim V. The World today and hubby's taking me out for dinner after so all good!


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Helen. :hugs: Thinking of you.

Mummy, praying they are little fighters!

Trix, FX for you. When's your test date?

Nat, glad it wasn't anything serious. Sorry you got yelled at. xx

Rihanna, congrats!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Got 2 embies transferred today and they made it to 8 cells! so pleased! still fair quality and bit of a turn around from 2 cells yest! Please please work!!

congrats rhianna!


----------



## loobylou_01

So so sorry Helen, take care xxx


----------



## loobylou_01

Congrats Rhianna! 
and lots of luck to you mummyiwanabe! xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

oooh trixie, that's exactly how i felt!!! (and still do hehe)


----------



## TrixieLox

Test date is 19 September so have to wait a week! x


----------



## natp18

Rihannalove said:


> Hey a very good morning to everyone , don't know if you guys remember I did a post here on tuesday I was very upset and down due the the bleeding I had I thought everything is over cried alot that day then did some research the bleeding I had was implantation bleeding then it stopped and today was my official test date I got a :bfp: :happydance: DH and I we are both so happy the first time ever we got to see this :bfp: anyway I'm wishing you guys best of luck and please don't stress like I did as you never know :dust: for everyone
> ps: implantation bleeding is not always in light pink or light/dark brown colour it can be in a proper red colour also as long as you stop bleeding within next 24 hrs its a good news :)

Fab news Hun, have been thinking about how you was
Big congrats xx


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone

I kept away from the internet a few days to take my mind off things as I was getting out of control obsessed with symptoms. Last week was the most emotional I have ever been in my life and have concluded that spending too much time alone was probably alot the reason along with searching internet. Accupuncture really helped me yesterday and from yesterday was a transformed woman. I am actually looking forward to going back to work this week (not something I usually would say)

Helen, I am really sorry to hear about what has happened. I think we can all relate you how you must be feeling.

Nat - I have realised for myself it does you no good to obsess about symptoms. Just gets you down. I have spent the last two years doing so. I have had no cramping, just a sore bust and like Trixie my bust feels large and uncomfortable. I have exactly the same symptoms as PMT - anyway, what will be, will be! You sound like you have some promising symptoms anyway. I don't have any cramping at all. I really wish you luck.

Rhianna that is great news.

Anyway, everyone - will be away for a while but will post result.

keep your spirits upxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck inky, hope the time away helps :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Helen so sorry hun :hugs:


Mummy great news about your embies - loads of luck!
Trix how come you still have a week to go before testing?
Inky hope the break does you some good!
Rhianna huge congrats!
Tiny, BB and Looby hope your bumps are doing ok.
Nat so sorry you got a lecture but glad you are ok - when are you testing?
Hopes glad you and DH are doing a bit better :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## TrixieLox

Tans, I only had my ET a week ago Friday and they say 2 weeks from ET right? Care told me my official test date is next Sunday 19th.


----------



## tansey

Oh, it feels like you had ET ages ago :dohh:
Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Tans, I only had my ET a week ago Friday and they say 2 weeks from ET right? Care told me my official test date is next Sunday 19th.

Hey Hun

We had our transfers on the same day and my clinic gave me 16th as my test date... We both had a day 2 transfer right? 
When will you test Hun?
My other half birthday on our test date,would love to give him a positive test stick wrapped up lol
How are you Hun? I have had bits of blood in my cervical mucus, not feeling posative at all
Hope your well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

tansey said:


> Helen so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> Mummy great news about your embies - loads of luck!
> Trix how come you still have a week to go before testing?
> Inky hope the break does you some good!
> Rhianna huge congrats!
> Tiny, BB and Looby hope your bumps are doing ok.
> Nat so sorry you got a lecture but glad you are ok - when are you testing?
> Hopes glad you and DH are doing a bit better :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!

Hi Hun

Testing on the 16th Hun, not feeling posative at all, got terrible period like pains
How have you been Hun
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## BizyBee

Great news mummy! FX for sticky beans. 

Trix, does seem like a long time. My clinic tested 14 days past EC so that's why it seems long I guess. 

Nat, could be IB. Don't give up. 

Hi tans. Hope you are well.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello all :hi:

Congrats, Rhianna. That's awesome news!!!

Trix and Nat....how's the 2ww coming along. Just a few more days. Wishing you all the very best!

I understand exactly, Inky. Sometimes, it can just get overwhelming. Good luck hun!

Best of luck too, Mummy!

Hope everyone else is great. 

I have my IVF assessment tomorrow (ignore my ticker), so looking forward to that. Hoping to get to the stage of EC by the end of October.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Isi!

Inky, Trix, Nat, Mummy: :dust:


----------



## TrixieLox

Hey girls,

Well, back to work today and with it, all my 'symptoms' - sore bbs, cramps etc - disappeared, ha ha! Mebbe it's cos I was busy and didn't have time to dwell on them but a teeny bit of me can't help but think the embies have fallen away. I'm not going too bad actually, thought I would be by now. 

That's interesting you've been told to test on 16th Nat, I was actually thinking to myself I'll test Thursday morning with an old test I have. RE: your bleeding, isn't it too early anyway as a) they say AF comes 14 days after EC and that's not till Wedn so could be implantation blood and b) the progesterone tabs you're taking delays AF a bit anyway so unusual for it to come early so must be IB? Or I might be totally wrong?


----------



## TrixieLox

Ha, and to add to above, brown bits in CM when wiping just now. God knows what to think, hear of so many girls getting this with IVF but can't help but, like Nat, feel it's over. In the whole 3 years I've been trying with no success, finding brown bits in my CM has been 100% sign AF is on way. Combined with bbs now feeling totally normal, speaks volumes. 

Feel okay cos know it's not proven to be over yet but feel like I'm very slowly falling off a cliff edge (not to be dramatic or anything ;-)


----------



## tinybutterfly

still hoping you are wrong!


i'm doing good.... nauseous, tired, nauseous and eat like crazy...the good life.
my skin is different and my boobs are growing...
still having the af like feeling which scares me shitless every time


----------



## BizyBee

Don't give up girls! Praying it's IB.

Tiny, sounds good! I am not feeling very different other than my enormous bloat bump. Def. have been eating more, but not nauseous.


----------



## Helen76

Good luck to all those ladies due to test soon, got everything crossed for you all.:dust::dust:

Hi to everyone else :hi:

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone

Have spent two nights at bestfriends house so feel happier.

Well its officially over for me. AF showed up today in all her glory. Three negative HPT's later and I know I'm out. I am actually due to test on Saturday 18th. I am now wondering about pessaries. In my clinic information, it says to continue pessaries even if you get a bleed. Although, to be honest may well stop now as may get messy (I'm sorry too much information!) I won't post BFN yet will wait to official test date.

Anyway, Trixie and Nat don't give up, we need another success. 

MummyIwanabe - I am gunning for you - I am sure its going to work this time for you. It would also give me some hope as malefactor too.

I was very upset this morning but now have resigned myself to it. In a way getting an early period is a blessing for me as means I am not wondering and can now start planning for the future. Have got lots to look forward to - and it means I can really let my hair down at our friends wedding in Nov. I'm also going back to weight watchers, as I now need to loose a stone after this IVF. I am going back to the gym and can start hiking again. I am also starting an evening class soon so should be good. I am going back to work on friday too - a great distraction.

As for next move. We have 5 frozen embroyos so hopefully can try a FET. Will have to speak to clinic about this. I gather you need two periods before you can try again. I will have to speak with clinic about thisxx

Anyway, good luck everyone. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone

Have spent two nights at bestfriends house so feel happier.

Well its officially over for me. AF showed up today in all her glory. Three negative HPT's later and I know I'm out. I am actually due to test on Saturday 18th. I am now wondering about pessaries. In my clinic information, it says to continue pessaries even if you get a bleed. Although, to be honest may well stop now as may get messy (I'm sorry too much information!) I won't post BFN yet will wait to official test date.

Anyway, Trixie and Nat don't give up, we need another success. 

MummyIwanabe - I am gunning for you - I am sure its going to work this time for you. It would also give me some hope as malefactor too.

I was very upset this morning but now have resigned myself to it. In a way getting an early period is a blessing for me as means I am not wondering and can now start planning for the future. Have got lots to look forward to - and it means I can really let my hair down at our friends wedding in Nov. I'm also going back to weight watchers, as I now need to loose a stone after this IVF. I am going back to the gym and can start hiking again. I am also starting an evening class soon so should be good. I am going back to work on friday too - a great distraction.

As for next move. We have 5 frozen embroyos so hopefully can try a FET. Will have to speak to clinic about this. I gather you need two periods before you can try again. I will have to speak with clinic about thisxx

Anyway, good luck everyone. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen76

So sorry to hear that Inky :hugs::hugs:

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

Thank you Helen

Fingers crossed for you. You have a little fighter in there. I have just spent 10 minutes crying down the phone to my mum, unfortunately DH has started a new job and feel can't do that to him. I'm sure I'll be alright , I think it will take me a few days to pick myself up and start feeling normal. xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry, Inky :hugs:. I pray the next cycle is the charm for you.


----------



## Helen76

Bless you Inky, its cr*ppy isn't it? You invest so much in this journey and then for it not to work is devastating. Hopefully crying to your mum will have helped and you really do need to give yourself time to get over it.

On the positive side I know a few people that have got pregnant on their 2nd or 3rd attempt and if they really thought one attempt would be all it takes then the govt (here in the UK) wouldn't recommend that everyone should have 3 cycles.

I've got to figure out what's happening with my body. I would love to defy medical science but even with all the info on the internet I can't find anyone who has low hcg levels plus red bleeding for a number of days who has then gone on to a healthy pregnancy!

Anyway you know where we are if you want to cry/moan/shout or whatever.

Thinking of you,
H xx


----------



## Inky2006

Thank you Helen. Has hit me abit today. Your right, NICE guidelines in the UK recommend three free tries under NHS. You know we don't get this. I am lucky I get two free goes. (which isn't really free - for those of you in other countries we pay alot of national insurance contributions.) Anyway, I only had one embroyo transferred which didn't enthuse me from the start. It was a grade 1 8 cell embroyo. Anyway, I hope they will put two back next time. I shall be 35 then so hopefully this may work in my favour. Although am paranoid about my age (which is something I tell everyone else off for) Anyway, just have to find my PMA. Its funny I'm not surprised its failed really but just sad, I think your right you invest so much time and effort. Also, like others I have given up lots of things I enjoy. Anyway, will allow myself to mope today then tomorrow I shall go for some retail therapyxxx Thanks for support


----------



## MummyIwanabe

so sorry inky :hugs: I know what it feels like for it to fail as many ladies on here sadly do :nope:

Your test date is still 4 days away though and I have a friend on here who bled lots and though it was def over but it wasn't despite the lots of blood. Keep going with the pessaries, I had to too and it was a bit gross but just incase the clinic wouldn't say that if it wasn't for a reason :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## natp18

Why oh why am I so stupid...
Confession ladys, I did a hpt on Friday and Saturday to see if the hcg had left my body,this was a week past transfer at the point of testing....it returned a negative result so was confident any future testing would not have been effect by hcg injection or would it!!

Well today I felt like pants and decided to buy a first response pregnancy test that can give posative results 6 days before period is due... 
I did it about an hour ago and 2 pink lines appeared aka pregnant..... So I then did another test using a clear blue digital using the same sample of urine.... And it came back as not pregnant!!! Baring in mind it states do not use until first day of missed period.

I am kicking myself in limbo and don't know what to make of it all. I got told to test Thursday by clinic but that wouldn't be 2 weeks if I had my egg transfer on Friday 3rd is it???

I am so confused :(

I don't even feel pregnant not like I did with the others, not sure what's going on?

What do you think ladys, apart from me being stupid by testing now and not Thursday!!

Hugs to all
X


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Mummy - the clinic did say that needed to see how it goes with bleeding. If flow increases to stop. Thank you for your optimism. Has cheered me up. I think it is my AF though. Have also been on phone to close friends who have been lovely and made me laugh. Hope everyone else is bearing upxxx


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Nat

PeeOnAStick.com is a really good site. You might find some useful information. The first response probably has a higher sensitivity for picking up HCG than clearblue test. You probably need to try with a first response again. If you look on the side of the packet it will tell you how sensitive test is . I think first response is 25iu. You might be able to compare. Other than that leave it for another 48 hours.

I am hopeful for you, Sounds like good news.xxx


----------



## TrixieLox

Yikes Nat! Well, I heard that you rarely get a false positive so that BFP sounds good to me. How's the spotting going? I've barely had any but just the tiniest of specs. But it's the fact my bbs just aren't sore any more and I feel totally normal that makes me think it's over. I broke news to hubby and he still seemed optimistic - but I know it in my heart and when he realised that, he was so sweet, just hugged me and said we'll move to the coast and get another dog! I love him so much. One good thing that's come out of this is that hubby and I are closer then ever. i know it tears some couples apart but made us so strong. x


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Yikes Nat! Well, I heard that you rarely get a false positive so that BFP sounds good to me. How's the spotting going? I've barely had any but just the tiniest of specs. But it's the fact my bbs just aren't sore any more and I feel totally normal that makes me think it's over. I broke news to hubby and he still seemed optimistic - but I know it in my heart and when he realised that, he was so sweet, just hugged me and said we'll move to the coast and get another dog! I love him so much. One good thing that's come out of this is that hubby and I are closer then ever. i know it tears some couples apart but made us so strong. x

Hello Hun

Aw u and ya other half sound so close, that's definitely a good thing in your life Hun.... I think since loosing lillie and dealing with all this fertility stuff it's definatly testing our relationship. You and your other half sound strong and I am sure you will get through all this and make fab parents Hun.
Don't count ya self out yet Hun, I definitely haven't ;)
So your testing Saturday? Why don't you do a early response one tomorrow, apparently can tell 6 days before missed period...,not sure how it works.
I am going for a pregnancy blood test tomorrow at 10am.

I don't feel pregnant at all hence why I am confused. I will test first thing again

So what are your plans Hun?

Hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## natp18

Inky2006 said:


> Hi Nat
> 
> PeeOnAStick.com is a really good site. You might find some useful information. The first response probably has a higher sensitivity for picking up HCG than clearblue test. You probably need to try with a first response again. If you look on the side of the packet it will tell you how sensitive test is . I think first response is 25iu. You might be able to compare. Other than that leave it for another 48 hours.
> 
> I am hopeful for you, Sounds like good news.xxx

Thanks Hun
I will have a quick look now
I am presuming the lower the number the more sensitive is that right?

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## TrixieLox

Nat, you and your other half have been through so much, you deserve some good news. Good luck for tomorrow!

I think I'll do a PG test tomorrow. I have some cheap high-sensitivity tests I can use so might just try one tomorrow first thing but in my heart of hearts, feel like it's over. x


----------



## Inky2006

Yep thats right Nat. Sounds like you will get BFP

Oh Trixie you are husband sound so wonderful together. He sounds lovely. I think if you haven't got your AF yet it is a bonus. I have mine and I know about it. Brown blood is often implantation bleeding. Alot of people have thought they weren't pregnant and gotten a BFP 

Gosh I ought to go to bed. I am on here because can't sleep. I suppose I should try. Poor husband thinks I am avoiding him!!! Personally, think is the other way around.

Will be back in a few days to get an update about everyone. Bye for nowxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Inky I hope it isn't really AF!

Nat good luck for your blood test - sounds like a BFP to me!

Trix - hang on in there, no way is it over for you yet!

Helen - hoping you are ok and that those levels have gone up!

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## TrixieLox

Well, I took a cheap 10 MIu test this morning - the ones that can detect pregnancy really early - and it was a BFN. I know it's over (still vaguely spotting, not showing on knickers yet but occasional brown streaks and tiny clots). Us girls just know our bodies and know it didn't work.

I feel fine actually. like Inky said, it's better to get spotting first as it eases you into the bad news. I'll chat to the clinic once I know for sure (eg. if I get red blood or when I get a BFN Sunday) and see if we can get NHS funding for a round in 3 months. If not, hubby and I want to move to the coast so we might just do that and forget about all this for a few months. I'd also like to find out if there's anything else we can do, other then IVF, to deal with my low follicle count and thin womb lining. 

Nat, I have my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## natp18

Gutted so gutted and confused now!!
Woke up early this morning to do another first response and a clue blue digital. I thought I would see those 2 pink lines again on first response as I did yesterday also thought that clear blue would read posative today. I thought the 1st pee of the day is the best. Anyway tested and now they both read negative ...,what the hell is going on!!!
I got back into bed and cried myself back to sleep as those pink lines made me think I could be preggers and I don't know my body that well.., the truth is us women do know our bodys and I knew deep down it hadn't worked.
I just don't get how it was posative yesterday afternoon but not now!
OH is making me go for my blood test still at 10am, I don't see the point at all
Hugs to all
Nat x


----------



## Inky2006

Thank you Tansey, it is AF - never mind. I've found my PMA today. Suddenly realised that cannot mope as only have 2 days left before work. So have booked myself in to have hair done - neglected because of hair dyes/chemicals. Have roots and hair all straggly. Not a good look. Also, going to get a pedicure - so having a day of pampering tomorrow. How are you anyway, what you been up to? Tansey did you put on weight with IVF, I now have a spare tyre.

nat- oh dear - well don't give up. You haven't got your period yet have you - so keep going - even if tests are the same brand they can have slightly different sensivities. I think I remember that from peeonastick. com I tell you Nat, last year I used to buy tests in bulk load so become somewhat of an expert. My husband had to hide them from me at one point. I remember a tug of war...quite comical really.

Trix - your not out yet. I used those cheap hpt sticks as well 10iu. 

I suppose I take comfort from alot of others. IVF doesn't work for most people first time - but it will work eventually. Alot of people have to have 3 goes.Trix there might be other things you can do - less invasive than IVF, but at least IVF has given you some more insight into things. A move to coast is very fitting for a writer. Sounds great. 

Anyway, should go. I am abit addicted to this site. This is why I am no longer on facebook as go too addicted. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:hugs: Inky

:rofl: you're not addicted hunni - 51 posts :) stick around :happydance:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Trixie & Nat - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Mummy

Ahh you are a sweetie. What you up to and how are you doing? Are you resting and watching lots of films. There are some ace films on channel 5 at around 3pm, but you might have greater interests than me. LOL! xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm working - doing computer work. Work for myself so can't take time off really! I'd love to watch films!!

I'm OK wondering about every little twinge etc :rofl: argh only 4dp3dt and it's already driving me nuts!!


----------



## TrixieLox

Oh Nat, try not to get too upset. I hope your 10am appointment went well, when do you hear? 

Inky, I know in my hearts I'm out, spotting getting much heavier now and pains. If I can get the next round on NHS in next 3 months, am thinking I might go visit Zita West in London to get her advice on getting my body into optimum condition and give it the absolute best chance. it's so annoying we can only have 2 embies put back with NHS though!


----------



## Inky2006

Oh mummy - work sometimes keeps you preoccupied anyway. I know two week wait is hellish. Anyway, I have just spoken to the clinic. Apparently, I need to test on 17th to rule out ectopic or remote possibility of pregnancy. Then, I have booked counselling - am resenting my husband abit because he doesn't have to go through this. Feel guilty - love him to bits but trying to fight feelings. It looks like I'll get an appointment for 8 weeks times. I need to have two periods. Think FET might be next year and seems so slow (this is the consequence of being NHS patients - your on abit of a conveyer belt - am not knocking as greatful but get the impression nothing is going to be quick) Anyway, bye bye for now, Need to get to post office before it closes and need to do some housework and shopping. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

natp18 said:


> Gutted so gutted and confused now!!
> Woke up early this morning to do another first response and a clue blue digital. I thought I would see those 2 pink lines again on first response as I did yesterday also thought that clear blue would read posative today. I thought the 1st pee of the day is the best. Anyway tested and now they both read negative ...,what the hell is going on!!!
> I got back into bed and cried myself back to sleep as those pink lines made me think I could be preggers and I don't know my body that well.., the truth is us women do know our bodys and I knew deep down it hadn't worked.
> I just don't get how it was posative yesterday afternoon but not now!
> OH is making me go for my blood test still at 10am, I don't see the point at all
> Hugs to all
> Nat x

I really feel for you because this is almost a mirror image of what happened to me.... I took a FRER way after the trigger would have been out my system (2 days late for AF!) and it was positive. I took a EC and that was negative so i could not understand what was happening. I rushed out to shop and got a CB Digi which immediately brought up PREGNANT and i breathed a sigh of relief. We had already booked an apt with the midwife previously after a series of BFP's so i went to work as normal, got home and thought i would just take one more CB Digi before we left for the apt and it came up NOT PREGNANT!

It seemed to me that First Response and CB Digi can pick up even the very slightest of bits of left over trigger shot :growlmad: which a few hours later turned BFN.

I hope your ending is different to mine and I wish you all the very best of luck... everyone is different! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Inky2006

Oh Trix - if its any consolation at all I know how you feel. I just knew it was AF - like you it started just alittle then became much more of a flow (sorry if too detailed) Zita West seems to be top of her game, I have the 'Fertility Guide to Getting Pregnant' This I purchased two years ago. I think what strikes me about her is that she is very holistic in her approach - wheras the fertility clinics are very clinical. I think I might go down that path myself. I know how you feel about the two embies as well. I only had one last time. In other countries in Europe that put back three. Its all the darn laws here. Anyway, I can say is that it WILL happen for us. You might still be in for a slight chance. xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Awe. So sad to hear what's been going on. Sorry girls. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Definitely over for me girls, got proper period now. Will call nurse tomorrow as have day off, so annoying still having to take pessaries (ew) so hopefully she'll tell me to stop tomorrow and I really really don't wanna have to take a test Sunday cos it'll be such a waste of the test! 

Hubby and I are okay with it all. We're gonna book a trip to Thailand and Australia for my cousin's wedding next year as a consolation! And we're trying to re-plan our lives. Of course, if we can get another round on NHS, great. But I need an honest opinion from my FS - with a low follicle count and high FSH at my age (33), am i really ever likely to conceive, even with IVF? We don't think we can go down the egg donation or adoption route, maybe we'll change our mind but we want our own children or nothing (well, or dogs! Ha ha). 

It's a weird feeling contemplating never having children - taking the road less travelled. It'll be against society's norms but maybe it'll enrich our lives. I donno. 

Anyway, SO delighted for those of you who got BFPs and Nat, fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Inky2006

Sorry to hear that Trix x


----------



## natp18

TrixieLox said:


> Definitely over for me girls, got proper period now. Will call nurse tomorrow as have day off, so annoying still having to take pessaries (ew) so hopefully she'll tell me to stop tomorrow and I really really don't wanna have to take a test Sunday cos it'll be such a waste of the test!
> 
> Hubby and I are okay with it all. We're gonna book a trip to Thailand and Australia for my cousin's wedding next year as a consolation! And we're trying to re-plan our lives. Of course, if we can get another round on NHS, great. But I need an honest opinion from my FS - with a low follicle count and high FSH at my age (33), am i really ever likely to conceive, even with IVF? We don't think we can go down the egg donation or adoption route, maybe we'll change our mind but we want our own children or nothing (well, or dogs! Ha ha).
> 
> It's a weird feeling contemplating never having children - taking the road less travelled. It'll be against society's norms but maybe it'll enrich our lives. I donno.
> 
> Anyway, SO delighted for those of you who got BFPs and Nat, fingers crossed for you. xxx

Hello Hun

I am so sad to read your post Hun, but admire you that your so strong to move forward with your life and taking steps to make it positive. I am hoping with all my heart you get another round on the NHS and you get your BFP

Please keep us updated Hun 
Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

Ok so just got off the phone from my Doctors surgery, my bloods indicates early pregnancy they think however they want to repeat bloods tomorrow to see if my levels have doubled. If they haven't then it looks like a chemical or early MC and if they have it's posative. I am not gonna allow myself to get excited because I can't handle any knock backs if it is bad news....iykwim?

Wiped before and had very light pink blood so that dosent fill me with confidence.

My clinic did book me in for a scan on the 6th October , so hopefully I will get
That far. They told me to do a hpt tomorrow and go for bloods so that's what I will do

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Will be praying for you, Nat!


----------



## loobylou_01

Got everything crossed for you Nat, good luck! xx


----------



## TrixieLox

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you Nat!!! xx


----------



## tansey

So sorry trix! :hugs:

Nat - hope it is good news for you! :dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

so sorry trixie :(

fingers crossed nat :hugs:

Did anyone get AF cramps? I feel like period is coming all the time :nope: public bone ache the lot.


----------



## Helen76

Good luck for tomorrow Nat, got everything crossed for you.

Trix - hope there is something they can do for you, if they think its worth trying IVF then I'll be looking to do round 2 in December/Jan if you fancy some company!!

Mummy - I think af type cramps is a really good sign.

Hope everyone else is okay.

H xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

fingers crossed helen, you must be going out of your mind. Thinking of you xx


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: so sorry Trix.

Crossing everything for you Nat.

Helen, thinking of you too. Praying all turns out well.

Mummy, cramps are a good sign!


----------



## BizyBee

p.s. I had my scan today and was able to see a heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## tansey

BB that's great!!! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

that's awesome *BB*, i'm going next week for my scan, so i'll be 6+3 then, hope i see one too!!!

*mummy*, i had AF like crampings from around 6dpt, can't remember exactly, but i thought it was over all the time,
but it's not, cramping is good aparently

*trixie*, so sorry it's over... i hope your FS is honest with you and i like your attitude,
that it's not the end and there are plenty of other things to do in life

*nat*, keeping fingers crossed for you! what did the hpt say?


----------



## natp18

Hello

So it's 2weeks today since transfer.
I took a hpt this morning a 6 day early response... I got a BFN despite getting a posative on Tuesday and Wednesday my bloods coming back as early pregnant. I am due for another blood test today to see if bloods have doubled but can't bring myself to go. I can't see the point when even a hpt after 2 weeks returned negative.
I can't allow myself to dragging this out longer when I know deep down I am not pregnant.
My family are gonna be furious that I have not gone for bloods today.


----------



## natp18

.....as for family I wish I hadn't told them about my early BFP from home test and bloods. I feel so much presure now.

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat c


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I would still go nat, at least you'll know the number rather than negative or postive and you'll have a better insight. At the end of the day it's your choice hun so your family will have to support you no matter what :hugs:


----------



## TrixieLox

My friend got BFP then BFN then BFP then a BFN! Then she discovered she's pregnant with twins! Bodies are weird, you must go for bloods!


----------



## natp18

Hello ladys

Well I am now sat in the blood clinic , decided to go for closure. I hope more than anything I have the same amazing luck as you friend Hun.
Why does everything have to be difficult 
I will have to wait until after weekend for results which is pants!!! 

Hope your all well
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ugh a long wait nat, all this waiting sucks! Fingers crossed for good news and good on you for going to clinic xx


----------



## BizyBee

FX Nat. :hugs:


----------



## TrixieLox

Well done for going Nat, good luck and as I always say, try to think positive. Have you stopped spotting / not got AF? That's a good sign too. Mine's in fulllllll flow now! x


----------



## natp18

Thanks ladys

Trixilot , yep only spotted a tiny bit last week, had no period but I would imagine that will come now I have finished my progestion.
So tired and I did another hpt but still negative. Oh well we will all get there eventually

Hugs
Nat c


----------



## Inky2006

Hi everyone - gosh you only have to be away one day and the thread has moved on so much.

Nat. I really hope you get that BFP. I have read lots of forums where people get negative hpt's then positive on blood test. So chin up.x

BizyBee - heartbeat - ahhh - how amazing. So lovely.

Tiny - good luck with your scan - hope early days are going well.

Helen - how are you doing? Any news? I guess it's all down to the next blood test isn't it . Are you back at work?

Trix - hope you get some good advise from FS - I don't think they would have put you through IVF in the first place if they didn't think there was a chance it would work. The fertility clinics are pretty heavily policed by the HFEA. So carry on and at least next time will be funded so you won't be forking out for it.

Mummy - I think from what I've read your symptoms sound very positive. So really willing it to happen for you.

Tansey - How are you? What are you up to?

As for me, like Trix - have had full blown AF. Have cried for a few days to the point of being inconsolable one day. however am now back to being me - well more less. Even managed to laugh and crack a few jokes today. The only thing is now think I'm getting a cold, and need an emergency appointment for dentist as tooth cracked (thought my food was abit crunchy but was incidently part of tooth - feel like the whole world is against me at the moment)

I did test today as today and tomorrow are the two test dates I was given by the clinic - but is negative- was not surprised.

Anyway everyone - wishing you lots of babydustxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natp18

Gutted now as period is well and truly in flow.... Nice having that glimmer of hope whilst it lasted. I know definatly it's over but hopefully we will get our 2 nd nhs ivf/icsi before the nasty pct withdraws it. If not I'll have to save hard and maybe go abroad for treatment on the cheap.
I am so gutted but have been so lucky to have all your support, you have all been fab.
I praying for all you lovely ladys to have a happy life and that soon one day you will all have a bundle of joy in your arms soon.

Starting to get strong cramps now so off to dose myself on pain killers.
Should be back on tomorrow as I really want to see how all you lovely ladys are getting on.
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Gutted now as period is well and truly in flow.... Nice having that glimmer of hope whilst it lasted. I know definatly it's over but hopefully we will get our 2 nd nhs ivf/icsi before the nasty pct withdraws it. If not I'll have to save hard and maybe go abroad for treatment on the cheap.
I am so gutted but have been so lucky to have all your support, you have all been fab.
I praying for all you lovely ladys to have a happy life and that soon one day you will all have a bundle of joy in your arms soon.

Starting to get strong cramps now so off to dose myself on pain killers.
Should be back on tomorrow as I really want to see how all you lovely ladys are getting on.
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## Inky2006

Oh Nat - so sorry. It's rubbish, horrible and just unfair. Its so hard! Anyway, take care of yourself.x:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i'm so so sorry Nat :( (((hugs)))


----------



## tansey

So sorry Nat! :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry nat. :hugs:

Also thinking of you trix, helen, and inky. xx


----------



## TrixieLox

So sorry Nat, this journey is so heart-breaking isn't it?

My official test day is tomorrow but after a BFN on Wedn and full flow period, is there really any point in taking it? When my nurse called and heard about AF / BFN, she sounded genuinely gutted. She really loves my hubby (ha ha, I think she has a soft spot for him but then he is a six foot one hunk of a man - in my eyes anyway ;-) and it was actually kinda sweet hearing hsow sad she was. I have to say, Care Fertility are brilliant at 'customer service', had several calls during 2 week wait to see how I was. 

Anyway, I guess I need to look on bright side, I have 7 follicles, some girls only have 2. I'm gonna do weight watchers and aim to lose a stone (my BMI is fine but I'm bigger then I ver have been and feel naff) and going to try to have fun and enjoy life in the 3 months before possible IVF. All your support has been amazing and maybe some of us will be back here in the New Year with good news. And genuinely delighted for the girls who got their BFPs, gives us all hope. xx


----------



## Inky2006

Right its all down to Mummy now. Will keep coming back to see your progress Mummy

Oh and Helen not sure where your at, but hope everything is going okay. Gather you have blood test on Monday (from signature.)Let us know how you get on.

Anyway, had better get ready, got to go out soon - to the theatre - its this dreaded irish dance production (at local theatre.) going with auntie and gran. Should be so much fun!!!!At least it'll take my mind of things I suppose. Husband is happily staying at home, he will probably attack x-box and playstation. I know for a fact he will not attempt housework.! Anyway, it seems like life goes on. Like Trixie I am going to get in shape for the next round and try and enjoy myself. I am pretty much looking forward to a glass of wine (or bottle). Anyway byexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen76

Hey everyone.

Nat - I'm so sorry to hear your news, really hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Bizy - great news about the heartbeat, I've read a bit of your journal and it sounds like you've had the most horrendous TTC journey. I hope you have a really happy and healthy pregnancy :D

Tiny - good luck for your scan next week.

Trix and Inky - I hope you're both doing okay. I agree with Inky that they wouldn't have tried IVF with you Trix if they didn't think it would work. Sorry you've had a bad few days Inky, enjoy the dance production lol!!

Tansey - hope you're doing okay and Hopes if you're still around thinking of you too.

Mummy - got everything crossed for you! Keep us posted.

As for me, I went back to work on Wednesday which I think was the best thing to do, it's been a really nice distraction. I felt a bit down again today, probably as I've had more time to think, although it looks like the bleeding is finally slowing down. I've just done another test and it was BFN. I'm actually pleased about that in a bizarre way because I didn't want this to drag on and drag on and hopefully now I can move on. 

Having never miscarried before I have no idea how long it will take to get my body to get back to normal so I'm going to make the most of having absolutely no idea what cycle day I'm on - can't remember the last time I could say that ha ha!!

H xx


----------



## BizyBee

helenttc said:


> As for me, I went back to work on Wednesday which I think was the best thing to do, it's been a really nice distraction. I felt a bit down again today, probably as I've had more time to think, although it looks like the bleeding is finally slowing down. I've just done another test and it was BFN. I'm actually pleased about that in a bizarre way because I didn't want this to drag on and drag on and hopefully now I can move on.
> 
> Having never miscarried before I have no idea how long it will take to get my body to get back to normal so I'm going to make the most of having absolutely no idea what cycle day I'm on - can't remember the last time I could say that ha ha!!
> 
> H xx

When I had my M/C last year it took a month and a half to go back to zero. It was awful. So glad things seem better for you. You have such a good attitude. FX you get back to normal asap. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

so sorry Nat. I prayed this would of been it for you. Hope your next cycle of IVF brings u joy and maybe twins xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I am so low today, my vagina is so sore, it's aching and feels really swollen up there :( i have lost all hope this is gona work :cry: I'm using crinone gel and I think it's not agreeing with me, I can't find anything on google about vagina ache. Will have to call clinic on monday and see what they say, Its really bugging me!


----------



## Helen76

Mummy - hang in there. Hope you're okay :hugs:

Have a word with the clinic tomorrow but I doubt your symptoms are a signal either way, probably a reaction to the gel or something.

Thinking of you.

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

Mummy - I might not be the right person to say 'Stay positive' because in the two week wait I was very negative. Something which I now regret. However, as Helen said, just hang in there you are almost there. I know you have been through alot, its normal to feel the way you do - but keep going. Phone clinic Monday or even on emergency number. Could just be a little reaction, could just be as simple as thrush. Although, thrush is usually itchy but not always. You might just need some canestan cream. I myself got a little sore - when you think about it, its hardly surprising with the gel and being poked and prodded about. As Helen said, do not think it would be an indicator either way. I'm thinking of you too! :hugs:

Oh Helen - just thought I'd say so sorry. Don't know what to say. Thinking of youxx
I agree about what you said about BizyBee. I also read her journal, she has been through so much - she knows what you are going through. I'm really happy for her. Her story gives us all hopexx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks ladies. It's been a long and sad journey at times, but I tried to stay positive. I still am even though I am terrified this won't work out. It's hard to assume all is well when you have past issues. I'm just taking it one day at a time. I pray you will all get your bfp really soon. :hugs:

Mummy, holding out hope for you. I think it's just a reaction to the cream. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks girls, strangely when I lie down it all goes away, still swollen I think but no aches and cramps. Its when I stand or sit for long periods. Weird.


----------



## Helen76

Any news Mummy and Nat?

I had my latest blood result in and my hcg level was 2 so definitely all over :(

I'm okay as I was expecting it but as I've never even been pregnant before I'm desperately hoping that isn't the only time I ever will be.

Inky - I'll be joining your thread now!

Hope everyone else is okay.

H xx


----------



## Inky2006

HI Helen

Thank you for joining my thread. Helen, I think it is a good sign you did get pregnant it shows it is likely to work in the future. Very positive. I am sure beanie will stick next go. I am also wondering if I will ever get pregnant This was always male factor and am now thinking maybe is me. I mean, I couldn't even go to test date without AF. Got it 5 days early. The worst thing is I haven't got an appointment with FS for 2 months. How great is that? Would like to discuss issues. 

I don't know - it does my head in really. Glad I'm back at work, although work with patients and sometimes am losing patience (mind the pun!) Fed up with being jolly! This is the public persona! Can't really show how I feel - would be struck off!!! 

Thinking of you Mummy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

sorry Helen :hugs: 

Inky - my AF arrived 3 days before test date last time. It sucked :(


----------



## Inky2006

Hi Mummy

Sorry for my rant - you don't need my negative vibes. Thanks for understanding. Hope your okay and feeling abit happier. It sounds like things are going well. Keep going, not long!!xxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

rant away hun, i totally understand and this whole process is just awful.

I'm very scared my AF will arrive on weds like last time but as long as it doesn't start tomorrow which is my bday then I can't avoid anything which is the envitable.

I feel negative anyway really so just going through the motions. 

I don't think I'll ever see those 2 lines, never have and feel like I never will!

Look at me for PMA! lol deary me!


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Sorry Helen. 

Thinking of you all. I know how hard it is, so I'll hold onto the PMA for you. Then when you need it back, I can share. xx


----------



## Inky2006

Mummy have a day off so thought would check up and see how your going. Happy Birthday for today. Are you doing something nice. Is your husband treating you? Oh its a difficult time the 2 week wait, but like you said everyday you don't get AF is a bonus. You will get those two lines. Have a lovely dayxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks! Off shopping then out for a meal tonight with family :)

Period pains this morning which is new - was scared when i went to the loo but nothing yet. last time I only made it to 11dpt which would be tomorrow :S


----------



## Inky2006

Mummy, I understand AF pains can a sign of pregnancy. Others have said this on thread Can be a positive sign. Anyway, try and have a nice day. Enjoy Birthday and ensure everyone spoils you. xxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

It's true mummy. AF cramps are similar to early pregnancy. FX for you. Happy Birthday!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Had some brown bleeding last night on my bday :( so I decided to test last night to prepare myself and well can't believe I'm saying this but it came up with a :bfp:

Stunned. I slept so bad last night and then this morning I did 2 more tests and both came back positive! I am so nervous! The bleeding appears to have stopped.

I'm calling the clinic this morning as they don't as standard check beta or progestrone levels and I want to pay for the tests.


----------



## loobylou_01

OOOHH!!! Congratulations! Fingers crossed that all will go well for you! xxx


----------



## Inky2006

Oh Mummy what a wonderful Birthday present, what did I tell you. Will cross fingers and toes for everything to remain positive. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh Mummy! That's great. :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

thanks girls, feeling cautious but heres hoping it sticks! xx


----------



## tansey

huge congrats mummy!! :dust:


----------



## Bebecake

Awesome news Mummy!!! I hope you get your beta!! I would totally pay for it too :)


----------



## natp18

Sorry not been on for a day or 2, not been so well.
I have been given an appointment back at my clinic on the 18th Oct to discuss what I do next. 
I was gutted on Monday when I had to cancel my pregnancy scan, they were very nice.
At least I know it worked for a short while, things just keep going round in my head, as one day it was posative the next it had gone. I keep questioning was it something I dis or didn't do, oh well I must stay strong I have my little angel lillie 1st birthday coming up as well as her 1 year anniversary since she grew her wings.... Just planning stuff to put on her grave.
I hope your all well and I will try and catch up and replys to all your posts
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## BizyBee

Nat, you are such a strong woman. :hugs:


----------



## Inky2006

Oh hi Nat, wondered how you was. I can't imagine what you have been through, I hope you are okayxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

so sorry nat you've not been well :( sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Helen76

Bless you Nat I know how you feel. I wonder if there was something I did during the 2ww which made the embryos implant and then fail. I guess we'll never know.

You have been through such a horrendous journey and I'm so sorry you haven't had your happy ending yet. I'm sure you will in time, you deserve it.

Thinking of you and Lillie.

H xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats mummy! Glad to see bfp in your signature.


----------

